# Tipping from the Perspective of a Rider



## UberRiderMI

Hello,

I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.

I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING. 

I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.

Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.

All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends. 

I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?

As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.

So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares. 

I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lidman

Tipping is everything. Especially in a bar rush!!! That's why drunks are more easier to tolerate when working for a cab company. They usually tip more then the fare itself.


----------



## just drive

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


You are on the right track. Many people want the tip because of the extremely low fares. If the fares were nicer.I'm ok with a no tip option. I'm glad that you contacted uber about it. Your voice means more than the voice of disposable and abundant drivers.


----------



## DjTim

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Interesting view - and thank you for signing up here. Hope that you return. One thing that you need to understand is that even if rates are increased for any rideshare company, we "pay" or give a percentage of the ride to that company for access to their platform. Tips are directly given to us (cash or cashless).

If anything, I would ask that you tell Uber and other companies that haven't "turned on" a tipping feature in their app, to add it. It's the happy go-between.


----------



## Lidman

I prefer the short fare in bar rushes. The fare and tips rack up real fast. I could never drive during the day and endure a bunch of corporate cheapskates. The real money is the bars and restaurants. You're voice may carry to the faceless corporates, but to the service industry not even close.


----------



## grUBBER

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


You don't have to tip.
Nobody has to tip.

Tip is a motivational tool.
Many services you enjoy and love using got that way because 100 customers before you tipped the servant and warmed him up to be pleasant and attentive to your needs.

In those countries that don't tip you get what you pay for.

Watch Mr. Been vacation on Netflix where he went to a French restaurant and been treated like shit.

If you want to pay more, order uberSUV.

I don't need you in my car at all.
You can go poung send and choke on that $5 you steal from yor servants.

But we still love you.


----------



## Realityshark

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


----------



## UberRey

I agree with the OP here. I only want the tip because I'm getting hosed by the fare. Better rates would certainly appease this need. No disagreement here!


----------



## Realityshark

You say that you have sent Uber e-mail(s) in an attempt to get them to raise rates. Thanks for trying, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately your e-mail efforts have not been successful, therefore, we drivers need to try to get a fair wage somehow and trying to raise awareness about tips seems to be the best way. I am very disappointed that Uber claims that tips are included when in fact they are not. Many of us feel that Uber will never raise rates to a level where it is fair to the driver, so we keep trying to raise awareness with riders with the hope that a few of them will do the right thing.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberRiderMI said:


> Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra.


 God knows we wouldn't want you to have to think about tipping. What do you do with waitresses and bartenders? Not tip, or do you just tell your servants that if they want a tip they can figure it out themselves?


UberRiderMI said:


> The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.


 Really....that's the ONLY beauty? What about all the other benefits of Uber? Cars that actually show up on time? The ability to follow your drivers progress? Cleaner cars? More polite drivers? Less expensive than cabs? Accepting credit cards?


UberRiderMI said:


> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.


Excellent.....go back to taking cabs. Pay more AND tip. Hopefully Uber will notice that you and both of your friends have left and discontinue their misguided race to the bottom.


UberRiderMI said:


> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?


This basic lesson in economics is too lengthy for me to respnd to here. Read a few more posts....perhaps you'll eventually grasp the concept.


UberRiderMI said:


> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all.


Right....it's about having "to think about it and do something extra".


UberRiderMI said:


> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers.


And here is how I know that this was just a whine from a lazy self entitled passenger. If you had read ANY of the MANY threads in this forum you would realize that Uber does not respond to it's driver's concerns.


UberRiderMI said:


> Thanks for reading.


Excuse me while I gag.


----------



## chi1cabby

Hi @UberRiderMI , welcome to the forum.

This is a thread started by @TaninLa , also just an Uber Rider like yourself.
I'm posting it so that @TaninLa post may be compared & contrasted to your post.
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/no-we-dont-accept-tips-say-so-many-drivers.4286/

Without commenting on your post, I just want to point this out:
1) Uber base rates are very low. It's not about to increase them anytime soon.
2) Uber has no plans of offering 'In App' Tipping. If Uber had wanted to, it could have extended the built-in tipping functionality for UberTaxi to UberX, UberXL, UberBLACK etc service options on the Uber platform.
3) The only viable option left to the Drivers is to make the Riders aware the "Being Uber Means That There is No Need to Tip", "Tip Is Included in the Fare" etc are just Uber Marketing Terms.









Edit:
An afterthought: From the generally elitist & condescending tone of the post, I will be surprised if @UberRiderMI shows up again on the forum to engage the Drivers in a give and take of ideas. I think this may be another "Hit & Run" post.


----------



## Lidman

that gagging is contagious. And to think uber still posts on my FB page stating I can make 70k/yr, even based on what was just posted. lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


PERHAPS, YOU will consider forwarding this to Travis
Kalanick if you're sincere about improving the riders'
experience as well as the drivers' income.


----------



## chi1cabby

chi1cabby said:


> An afterthought: From the generally elitist & condescending tone of the post, I will be surprised if @UberRiderMI shows up again on the forum to engage the Drivers in a give and take of ideas. I think this may be another "Hit & Run" post.


I guess I was right... this was a "hit and run" post by @UberRiderMI after all.


----------



## CowboyMC

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


What is the alternative? Take a taxi. I assume you don't tip in restaurants, bellhops, nor maids. Be careful they don't spit in your food.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

UberRiderMI said:


> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.


God forbid people do a little mental math. It keeps the mind sharp, rather than letting it atrophy like a smartphone zombie.

Here's a tip: 10% of any number is just sliding the decimal one place to the left.

$15.35 fare --> $1.53

Now either double that number for a 20% tip, or take half and add that for a 15% tip. Remember that you can be as lazy as you want with the rounding.


----------



## LAuberX

No need to hurt your brain, just hand every Uberx driver $5.00 when the ride is over.

Simple

Ride + 5


----------



## Lidman

The OP is probably an UBER plant of sorts. Or as someone pointed out earlier a one post wonder.


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> The OP is probably an UBER plant of sorts. Or as someone pointed out earlier a one post wonder.


Actually, this is not an unusual opinion. Particularly with world travelers. Many people do not carry cash anymore, and having to have a few bucks on hand for every Tom Dick and Harry when you are traveling can be a real hassle. I would say at least 70% of our business travelers don't tip, and we do not expect them to. Sometimes they will throw a nice bonus to drivers for a personal run, or a Hail Mary save, but they get the same service as our regular tipping clients.

I have to say, I do agree with the poster who came here to this forum and was rather appalled by the anti-passenger posts they read. I would not intentionally use a service if it's representatives freely trashed its customers. Sure, some customers are not deserving of respect, but I always tend to keep that on a private note. You never know who may read what you write.

I would also like to challenge those Uber advocates who have championed the "Adapt or Die" movement: perhaps no-tipping is the wave of the future(?)

Perhaps you need to let go of those old school traditions just like you think our company should let go of our old ways or die. [food for thought]

Remember-part of the Uber appeal is indeed a car right now, no cash required.


----------



## Lidman

I don't drive for UBER, I'm not ready to let go of cash tips. That is why I work bar rushes and at nights where I encounter more people from the service industries.

I don't have to concern myself with the daytime corporate tightwads.

Also lyft has a tipping option. Tiger Woods would make a great UBER Spokesman.


----------



## Sly

I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.

As an Uber driver I don't need a tip. What I hate is sitting around not getting paid between fares waiting for the phone to ping. Reduce the amount of time I'm sitting around doing nothing and I'll be happy. Keep me busy, no tipping is required. I'll do my job get you where you're going safely, and expeditiously.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Lidman said:


> daytime corporate tightwads.


perfect term for people who can't be bothered to plan ahead and carry some damn cash for the working man.



Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.


Color me surprised.


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> I don't drive for UBER, I'm not ready to let go of cash tips. That is why I work bar rushes and at nights where I encounter more people from the service industries.
> 
> I don't have to concern myself with the daytime corporate tightwads.
> 
> Also lyft has a tipping option. Tiger Woods would make a great UBER Spokesman.


Well most corporate travelers have restricted budgets. I don't like to use the term "tightwad ". I believe that is a negative connotation. The corporate travelers keep our cars on the road every day. They provide a steady income for our drivers. They do not vomit, they do not swear at drivers, they are easy to book, they have very low demands, and they give many referrals.

One exec explained to me quite some time ago that his corporate travelers are often in two or three cities within one day. If they had to tip everyone who expects a tip these days, each would easily hand out $100 in cash excluding restaurant severs. His admin seeks all inclusive services. With more than 60k/yr in revenue from him, I won't call him a tightwad!!! Nor do our drivers, who get a steady income from his company.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> perfect term for people who can't be bothered to plan ahead and carry some damn cash for the working man.


You do know these travelers are also working men, don't you?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Tx rides said:


> You do know these travelers are also working men, don't you?


Well they sure don't act like it. They've drunken the Korporate Koolade I'm afraid.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Well they sure don't act like it. They've drunken the Korporate Koolade I'm afraid.


That's a pretty broad brush.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Well they sure don't act like it. They've drunken the Korporate Koolade I'm afraid.


Is there a playbook for "working man behavior"? In my years of service, restaurant/bar, medical, and IT, I've seen bad behavior from all social classes, as well as good behavior.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

"working man behavior" can be defined as the pure desire one has to show their true appreciation and love for what the working man does for him or her on a daily basis. And this showing is typically done through both a gracious verbal thank you, and a handsome tip of no less than 15%. And that 15% is when you are having a bad day.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> "working man behavior" can be defined as the pure desire one has to show their true appreciation and love for what the working man does for him or her on a daily basis. And this showing is typically done through both a gracious verbal thank you, and a handsome tip of no less than 15%. And that 15% is when you are having a bad day.


Sorry my friend, gratuity has no tie to "workingman". Many countries don't even have gratuities. Many companies in this country have migrated towards a higher wage/less gratuity dependency. If a company states no gratuity required nor expected, then it is not required nor expected.

How many "working men" tip at a fast food restaurant? Few. And why? Because it is NOT EXPECTED. Since Uber advertises "tips not expected", there is no reason to condemn a passenger for accepting those terms. Change the terms, or drive for a company which promotes gratuities.


----------



## cybertec69

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Here some information for you, apparently you have been living under a rock.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Tx rides said:


> Sorry my friend, gratuity has no tie to "workingman". Many countries don't even have gratuities. Many companies in this country have migrated towards a higher wage/less gratuity dependency. If a company states no gratuity required nor expected, then it is not required nor expected.
> 
> How many "working men" tip at a fast food restaurant? Few. And why? Because it is NOT EXPECTED. Since Uber advertises "tips not expected", there is no reason to condemn a passenger for accepting those terms. Change the terms, or drive for a company which promotes gratuities.


Well true. But Uber is a taxi. And anyone who can do basic math can see that the Ubers are making less than the taxis, so why the hell aren't they tipping? Uber propaganda is just an excuse for their bad behavior.

The problem is they UNCONSCIOUSLY see the working man as inferior.


----------



## Tx rides

cybertec69 said:


> Here some information for you, apparently you have been living under a rock.


I think most people do not research employee satisfaction before they contract a service. Uber has infiltrated large events around the world, promos attached to tickets, etc. people are intrigued, they download the app, they get a ride, some are very happy with the ride, and continue to book rides.

I rarely research a company before I buy their goods. I will likely do a review search to make sure I'm not going to get ripped off, and I will stop buying their goods if bad service or employment information comes to light, but otherwise, business as usual for me.I don't think that means I live under a rock, it means I trust that most employees will not work under truly crappy conditions for long, so the company Is either satisfactory, or will hemorrhage staff, lose lawsuits, and dry up before long,


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Well true. But Uber is a taxi. And anyone who can do basic math can see that the Ubers are making less than the taxis, so why the hell aren't they tipping? Uber propaganda is just an excuse for their bad behavior.
> 
> The problem is they UNCONSCIOUSLY see the working man as inferior.


The public does not tip based on wage, with some exceptions based on the old "tipped employee" pay rates. As a customer, it's not my job to find out how much an employee earns before I decide whether to tip them or not.
I will just hire a service where employees are happy with their pay.

I do not like to tip a massage therapist., but for some reason, many therapists believe they are in a tipped profession. I go for therapy instead of going to a physician. I actually pay more for therapist then I do for a doctor. Why should I provide a gratuity on top of the 70+ dollars per hour for the therapy?I prefer to use a therapist who treats their office as a professional office and charges professional wages.

Do you tip at McDonald's? Do you tip a housekeeper at the hospital? How about a CNA at grandma's nursing home?

While I have no desire to defend Uber in any way, if they are introducing the international concept of tip free, so be it. Uber drivers should expect as much gratuity as a cart gatherer at Walmart.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Tx rides, you make good sense in your posts on a variety of topics. If I lived in Austin I think I would like working for you.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Tx rides said:


> As a customer, it's not my job to find out how much an employee earns before I decide whether to tip them or not.


You would if you loved the working man. It's why I would tip a massage therapist and not a doctor.

I don't think this is a healthy discussion. Suffice it to say that the working man used to be a whole lot cooler back in the day.

I too greatly respect you and your posts.


----------



## Liquid

Let me guess the OP is a millennial. I certainly don't hound my riders for tips. Feel free to take a taxi. It costs more and those guys will CERTAINLY hound you for tips.


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> Tx rides, you make good sense in your posts on a variety of topics. If I lived in Austin I think I would like working for you.


Well that means a lot, coming from an old chauffeur who obviously knows these ropes way better than I do!! Lmao!

Corrected voice to text!!! Show for!! Lol


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You would if you loved the working man. It's why I would tip a massage therapist and not a doctor.
> 
> I don't think this is a healthy discussion. Suffice it to say that the working man used to be a whole lot cooler back in the day.
> 
> I too greatly respect you and your posts.


My therapists are professionals, just like my physician. I have no problem paying high rates to a good therapist. I just want them to charge what they think they are worth, don't make me figure out how much extra to give you. 
A professional therapist is not going to give a better massage because of a little extra cash.therefore, what is the benefit of having a gratuity based pay system? If I do not tip you, are you going to miss my sore spots? Are you going to press too hard?

Do you see what I am saying?

In a sense, our chauffeur service is the same way. For a particular fee, we are going to guarantee a professionally dressed chauffeur, highly trained, in a nice clean vehicle, who is knowledgeable of the area, prompt, courteous, and professional. This is guaranteed if no gratuity passes hands whatsoever. The passenger should not feel that they must lay down some extra cash in order to receive any of the above. Now where the gratuities come in are generally because a driver has gone above and beyond, made an extra stop, pulled magic out of their butts, Calmed a crying child, placated a whiny wife etc.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

The fact that some people don't tip also makes the tipping more special so there's that.


----------



## cybertec69

No one here asks for a tip, I never do, it's up to the passenger if they feel like giving the driver a tip for a job well done, no one is forcing you to tip. And it's not about the tips, it's about uber slashing the fares so low it's past the absurd scale. which makes it hard to operate. This is for people sleeping under a rock.


----------



## Sly

tipping is obsolete. You should get good service whether there is a tip involved or not. Don't give good service then get fired. Problem solved. Jobs should pay what they are worth and not use tipping as an excuse to underpay staff.


----------



## Tx rides

cybertec69 said:


> No one here asks for a tip, I never do, it's up to the passenger if they feel like giving the driver a tip for a job well done, no one is forcing you to tip. And it's not about the tips, it's about uber slashing the fares so low it's past the absurd scale. which makes it hard to operate. This is for people sleeping under a rock.


I have to agree with you there: anyone taking a ride for five dollars just does not want to know how the sausage is being made.


----------



## Sly

$1.20 is too low, but shouldn't they have the right to set their own fares? 
Customers love our super low prices.
Some pick us because of those low prices.
But regardless shouldn't a company/corporation have the right to set their own prices even if we think they're wrong?


----------



## cybertec69

Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.
> 
> As an Uber driver I don't need a tip. What I hate is sitting around not getting paid between fares waiting for the phone to ping. Reduce the amount of time I'm sitting around doing nothing and I'll be happy. Keep me busy, no tipping is required. I'll do my job get you where you're going safely, and expeditiously.


I used to be a waiter a long time ago, and waiters and waitresses pretty much depend on the tips, wow, just wow.


----------



## Sly

cybertec69 said:


> You are what we call in the service industry a dusche, I used to be a waiter a long time ago, and waiters and waitresses pretty much depend on the tips, wow, just wow.


I used to be a busboy, Waitress's never passed their tips on to me and I worked harder than they did. So bite me.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Sly said:


> I used to be a busboy, Waitress's never passed their tips on to me and I worked harder than they did. So bite me.


That may be for personal, not societal reasons.


----------



## cybertec69

Sly said:


> I used to be a busboy, Waitress's never passed their tips on to me and I worked harder than they did. So bite me.


I also was a bus boy a waiter and a dishwasher, and a line cook. Just because some waiters did not give you your fair share what YOU thought was your fair share, does not mean you don't have to tip your waiter after you have finished stuffing your pie hole at the restaurant table.


----------



## Lidman

thank cyber, tipping is not obsolete by any means, I guess it's just that people who have never worked in the service industry, just don't understand. Like I mentioned in a previous post, that is why I don't work during the day.


----------



## stuber

I build in the tip for my repeat private clients. They Like that. When I collect using Square, I point out the tipping option but remind people that my rates are calculated to include gratuity. They often tip anyway.
On jobs that are brokered to me from other companies I accept tips because those trips are priced by someone else and don't have a gratuity included.

In short, there's no reason for the routine tipping prevalent in the service industries. It's only a customary thing because the actual service provider is not being adequately compensated. 

If you price your services fairly-so that you can make a reasonable profit after expense, then customers will appreciate the straight dealing and often tip additionally.

It all gets ugly when people other than yourself are pricing your work, or overcharging in commission from your work. That pretty much sums up the UBER business model.

I don't need tips from UBER customers. I need UBER to maintain high standards and prices while lowering their commission and fees. I need UBER to limit the supply of drivers. If they did that, the gratuities wouldn't matter.


----------



## tj06civiclx

Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.
> 
> As an Uber driver I don't need a tip. What I hate is sitting around not getting paid between fares waiting for the phone to ping. Reduce the amount of time I'm sitting around doing nothing and I'll be happy. Keep me busy, no tipping is required. I'll do my job get you where you're going safely, and expeditiously.


You're wrong. they will remember you


----------



## Sly

cybertec69 said:


> I also was a bus boy a waiter and a dishwasher, and a line cook. Just because some waiters did not give you your fair share what YOU thought was your fair share, does not mean you don't have to tip your waiter when you are stuffing your pie hole at the restaurant table.


If the waitress is worth more than what they are being paid they should get another job, not rely on tips.


----------



## cybertec69

Sly said:


> If the waitress is worth more than what they are being paid they should get another job, not rely on tips.


Your true colors are starting to show.


----------



## Sly

tj06civiclx said:


> You're wrong. they will remember you


They give me bad service I'll have them fired.


----------



## tj06civiclx

Sly said:


> If the waitress is worth more than what they are being paid they should get another job, not rely on tips.


Continue to enjoy your sh!tty service from all the servers who do remember you.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

He is a ball of self-hatred, projecting outwards.


----------



## tj06civiclx

Sly said:


> They give me bad service I'll have them fired.


Probably not...


----------



## cybertec69

stuber said:


> I build in the tip for my repeat private clients. They Like that. When I collect using Square, I point out the tipping option but remind people that my rates are calculated to include gratuity. They often tip anyway.
> On jobs that are brokered to me from other companies I accept tips because those trips are priced by someone else and don't have a gratuity included.
> 
> In short, there's no reason for the routine tipping prevalent in the service industries. It's only a customary thing because the actual service provider is not being adequately compensated.
> 
> If you price your services fairly-so that you can make a reasonable profit after expense, then customers will appreciate the straight dealing and often tip additionally.
> 
> It all gets ugly when people other than yourself are pricing your work, or overcharging in commission from your work. That pretty much sums up the UBER business model.
> 
> I don't need tips from UBER customers. I need UBER to maintain high standards and prices while lowering their commission and fees. I need UBER to limit the supply of drivers. If they did that, the gratuities wouldn't matter.


Very well said, I could not have said it any better.


----------



## Roogy

Sly said:


> They give me bad service I'll have them fired.


Sly you should stick to eating at fast food places and the Old Country Buffet, and not eat at restaurants where tipping is customary.


----------



## Sly

Roogy said:


> Sly you should stick to eating at fast food places and the Old Country Buffet, and not eat at restaurants where tipping is customary.


I love Old country buffet.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I too have told my private clients that tipping is not necessary. I started out charging $25 an hour, but with one small corporate client I had made a deal for a flat rate on a regular all day trip for $250, no gratuity expected. After a while they began having me do other driving for shorter trips, dinners with their clients, etc. then my hourly rate kicked in. The top guy would add 20%, but if one of his underlings happened to okay the bill for payment they wouldn't always add a tip, which the boss wanted to do. I was doing personal driving for him as well, and we became good friends. At his suggestion, I raised my rate to $30 and informed my other clients that a gratuity was not expected. Result- some of them still insist on tipping! I also have a four hour minimum. I have thought about using one of the phone billing gadgets like Square, especially with one client who is sometimes a little too busy to sit down and write a check. But I've been doing monthly email billing for so long now that it's become habit. Besides, my clients or their tax people produce the 1099's at years' end, making it easy for me.


----------



## Tx rides

cybertec69 said:


> No one here asks for a tip, I never do, it's up to the passenger if they feel like giving the driver a tip for a job well done, no one is forcing you to tip. And it's not about the tips, it's about uber slashing the fares so low it's past the absurd scale. which makes it hard to operate. This is for people sleeping under a rock.


It used to be rather clear. There was a REALLY low minimum wage ($2.13/hr) for tipped employees. Those were the ones who worked primarily for tips. They still do. Over the years, more and more professions started enhancing their pay by promoting theirs as a gratuity based job. If you look at the list of "who to tip" these days, it is ridiculous. As most of the jobs are NOT paying the paltry tipped employee wages. It is easy to see why world travelers get fed up with the expectations from the time they land to the time they depart. Who can keep track of the latest tip trend?

Take housekeeping, for example. Why should a maid at a hotel get a tip, unless you are leaving an unusual mess? And if it is standard to tip that housekeeper, why not tip the guy sweeping at Disney World? Who should NOT get a tip these days?

Home Depot charges a delivery fee, yet now drivers expect a tip for bringing my washer? I could easily spend hundreds per week if I tipped every person who thought they too should get a little extra. I don't keep that kind of cash on me, and even if I did, I'd start cutting back on a lot of service. Sorry, I'm rarely going to tip someone for doing precisely what they charged to do. Exception being a gratuity based gig like food service. If a business says "grat included, or not necessary" I'm accepting those terms. I'll pay extra for extra service, otherwise I'll use that cash to buy another service.

I've definitely lived on tips. I get it. I also earned two dollars per hour, and customers knew I worked for tips.

With our car business, it is touchy, because I do not want to discourage people from leaving our chauffeurs a little extra money. But I do not want them to believe it is required. Our rates are not cheap,and we definitely pay our drivers well. I always tell them "it is not expected, but is always appreciated" when they tack on a tip, I make a big deal about it, telling them how much "Joe "will appreciate this.personally, I wish they would just give our drivers cash, especially when they are big tips, because we have to eat the credit card processing, and of course report and pay taxes...ick.


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> I too have told my private clients that tipping is not necessary. I started out charging $25 an hour, but with one small corporate client I had made a deal for a flat rate on a regular all day trip for $250, no gratuity expected. After a while they began having me do other driving for shorter trips, dinners with their clients, etc. then my hourly rate kicked in. The top guy would add 20%, but if one of his underlings happened to okay the bill for payment they wouldn't always add a tip, which the boss wanted to do. I was doing personal driving for him as well, and we became good friends. At his suggestion, I raised my rate to $30 and informed my other clients that a gratuity was not expected. Result- some of them still insist on tipping! I also have a four hour minimum.


And if I understand correctly, you are driving their vehicles, right? That is a particularly sweet gig!!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Tx- yes, always their cars. Trying to figure out how to put that in as a signature on my posts!


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> Tx- yes, always their cars. Trying to figure out how to put that in as a signature on my posts!


You should just make your signature "the best paid chauffeur in town" lol!!!
Minimal overhead, serious repeat business. CHA CHING!!!

We don't get a lot of demand for that here. It seems that most of the people with nice cars like driving themselves if they want to ride in them. I have one chauffeur with a Tesla fetish, I wish I could find someone with a Tesla that we could hire him out to!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

You bet my overhead is low! The city even waived the business license for five years to encourage people to come here and open new ones. I even drive a Plugin Prius! ($.56 per mile deduction, to and from the clients ). I am mostly retired, but one of my clients is my former boss when he was the CEO of the Fortune 500 company where we both worked. I've been driving for him for over 25 years. He moved a little further away, so he pays me travel time. Another client is a car buff- Maybach, Rolls, Bentley, you name it. Life is indeed good!


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> You bet my overhead is low! The city even waived the business license for five years to encourage people to come here and open new ones. I even drive a Plugin Prius! ($.56 per mile deduction, to and from the clients ). I am mostly retired, but one of my clients is my former boss when he was the CEO of the Fortune 500 company where we both worked. I've been driving for him for over 25 years. He moved a little further away, so he pays me travel time. Another client is a car buff- Maybach, Rolls, Bentley, you name it. Life is indeed good!


I think that is where my husband would like to end up.he loves driving way more than he loves running the business.he hates marketing, really hates it.!!!!


----------



## UberDude2

Sly said:


> I used to be a busboy, Waitress's never passed their tips on to me and I worked harder than they did. So bite me.


There lies the issue. You didn't get your share of the tips when you were a busboy so you're bitter. Kind of like the strippers that have daddy issues. 
You made a comment that when you tip there is no return. That's because you got the stellar service in advance! I've never worked a job that received tips but i understand how important they are to those people. I agree that someone making $45 an hour doesn't NEED a tip (i still do) however, most people working in an industry that receive tips are not making $45 an hour.
In regards to Uber, a tip should be an option. Let the riders decide if they want to give it. Don't mislead them into thinking that it's included. That's all i'm asking for.
And for the record, i don't hound anyone for a tip and i don't get bitter when i don't get one. I always express my appreciation when i do.


----------



## Sly

UberDude2 said:


> There lies the issue. You didn't get your share of the tips when you were a busboy so you're bitter. Kind of like the strippers that have daddy issues.
> You made a comment that when you tip there is no return. That's because you got the stellar service in advance! I've never worked a job that received tips but i understand how important they are to those people. I agree that someone making $45 an hour doesn't NEED a tip (i still do) however, most people working in an industry that receive tips are not making $45 an hour.


That's not my fault, it's not the customers fault that those who work for tips aren't paid what they are worth. Tippin is allowing employers to not pay what an employee is worth and that is wrong. I'm not going to fix that wrong by tipping.


> In regards to Uber, a tip should be an option. Let the riders decide if they want to give it. Don't mislead them into thinking that it's included. That's all i'm asking for.
> And for the record, i don't hound anyone for a tip and i don't get bitter when i don't get one. I always express my appreciation when i do.


You're right.


----------



## UberDude2

Sly said:


> That's not my fault, it's not the customers fault that those who work for tips aren't paid what they are worth. Tippin is allowing employers to not pay what an employee is worth and that is wrong. I'm not going to fix that wrong by tipping.
> 
> You're right.


_"Tippin is allowing employers to not pay what an employee is worth"_

You're wrong. Tipping allows the pizza company to pay their employees minimum wage so you could get your large pizza for $10 delivered to your front door. Tipping allows the employer to offer free valet parking. Tipping allows you to get that $5 haircut you're sporting. If there wasn't tipping the cost would be passed to you up front. Tipping allows you some room to decide how much you want to give based on the service you received.


----------



## Sly

so bring the cost upfront. It's deceptive to depend on tipping.


----------



## UberDude2

Sly said:


> so bring the cost upfront. It's deceptive to depend on tipping.


It's not deceptive at all. You know what industries rely on tipping. S0 how could that be deceptive? I know the pizza delivery guy is making at or around minimum wage, it's common knowledge. And i know he's using his own car. So when he delivers my pizza in a timely manner and it's still hot he deserves a tip.
And your front to "bring the cost up front" is exactly that, a front. You're too tight to tip so you sure can't convince someone you'd rather pay more money upfront.


----------



## cybertec69

It's like when I go to my barber to get a haircut, the cost is $15, half of which goes to the house "rental for the chair", my barber always gets a nice $5 tip. And my Chinese or pizza delivery guy always get a nice tip, minimum wage folk " like myself, uberx driver" who use their own transportation to deliver your food because you have no time to go pick it up yourself, which would cost you if you did.


----------



## UberDude2

cybertec69 said:


> It's like when I go to my barber to get a haircut, the cost is $15, half of which goes to the house "rental for the chair", my barber always gets a nice $5 tip. And my Chinese or pizza delivery guy always get a nice tip, minimum wage folk " like myself, uberx driver" who use their own transportation to deliver your food because you have no time to go pick it up yourself, which would cost you if you did.


There are people who tip and then there are people who makes excuses or justify why they don't.
Back in the day long before Uber came along i had a coworker who went through a costly divorce and was still trying to make a living while paying child support. He didn't make a ton of money at the time, maybe $14 an hour. He needed some immediate solution to the lack of cash he had left over after paying everything else so he went out and got a job delivering pizza. I saw first hand what the tips meant to him. He always had a few bucks in his pocket so he could buy himself lunch. I'm sure it's the same for those people who are having a tough time finding a job, are single moms (or dads) or are struggling students or wannabe actors.
I like Ubering. Mostly because i like meeting and talking to people. I only do it part time. I'm already on record as saying with all the costs involved, i don't know how anyone can do this full time if you're not in a busy city. In the suburbs it's just not busy enough in my opinion. I'm sure Uber can afford to give the drivers a bigger cut or raise the rates up a little in addition to allowing the PAX to have an OPTION to tip at the end of the ride. Then maybe a lot more people can make a living at this. There's no way i could quit my full time job to drive full time. It just wouldn't pan out.


----------



## stuber

Older Chauffeur said:


> I too have told my private clients that tipping is not necessary. I started out charging $25 an hour, but with one small corporate client I had made a deal for a flat rate on a regular all day trip for $250, no gratuity expected. After a while they began having me do other driving for shorter trips, dinners with their clients, etc. then my hourly rate kicked in. The top guy would add 20%, but if one of his underlings happened to okay the bill for payment they wouldn't always add a tip, which the boss wanted to do. I was doing personal driving for him as well, and we became good friends. At his suggestion, I raised my rate to $30 and informed my other clients that a gratuity was not expected. Result- some of them still insist on tipping! I also have a four hour minimum. I have thought about using one of the phone billing gadgets like Square, especially with one client who is sometimes a little too busy to sit down and write a check. But I've been doing monthly email billing for so long now that it's become habit. Besides, my clients or their tax people produce the 1099's at years' end, making it easy for me.


Dude...I like yer style. But I'd go broke at your rates. Typically, sedan rates in my market are $60/hr. for charter service (hourly). SUV runs $75/hr. If someone wants a 5 hour charter for an event or night out, then I often give them a price break. Say 5 hours for the cost of 4. So an SUV would run $300.00. Gratuities included.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

stuber said:


> Dude...I like yer style. But I'd go broke at your rates. Typically, sedan rates in my market are $60/hr. for charter service (hourly). SUV runs $75/hr. If someone wants a 5 hour charter for an event or night out, then I often give them a price break. Say 5 hours for the cost of 4. So an SUV would run $300.00. Gratuities included.


And what is the driver's hourly rate? Did you miss the part in my signature about my clients providing the cars? My $30 an hour is all mine.


----------



## stuber

Older Chauffeur said:


> Tx- yes, always their cars. Trying to figure out how to put that in as a signature on my posts!


Okay... Now I understand. Thanks for clarification. $25-30/hour for Chauffeur Only is a reasonable rate.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

stuber said:


> Okay... Now I understand. Thanks for clarification. $25-30/hour for Chauffeur Only is a reasonable rate.


Saw that you liked my earlier post about trying to put a disclosure in my signature, so I thought you understood. It's all good. Now, is it about time to raise my rates? Been a few years......


----------



## stuber

It's remarkable how varied the opinions about tipping are. I agree with Tx. Tipping is mostly out of control.


----------



## stuber

M


Older Chauffeur said:


> Saw that you liked my earlier post about trying to put a disclosure in my signature, so I thought you understood. It's all good. Now, is it about time to raise my rates? Been a few years......


My old company (where I was a staff driver) charged $45/hour. I'd say $35/hour is certainly reasonable. Be sure their insurance is allowing you to drive for hire.


----------



## UberRey

Older Chauffeur said:


> I too have told my private clients that tipping is not necessary. I started out charging $25 an hour, but with one small corporate client I had made a deal for a flat rate on a regular all day trip for $250, no gratuity expected. After a while they began having me do other driving for shorter trips, dinners with their clients, etc. then my hourly rate kicked in. The top guy would add 20%, but if one of his underlings happened to okay the bill for payment they wouldn't always add a tip, which the boss wanted to do. I was doing personal driving for him as well, and we became good friends. At his suggestion, I raised my rate to $30 and informed my other clients that a gratuity was not expected. Result- some of them still insist on tipping! I also have a four hour minimum. I have thought about using one of the phone billing gadgets like Square, especially with one client who is sometimes a little too busy to sit down and write a check. But I've been doing monthly email billing for so long now that it's become habit. Besides, my clients or their tax people produce the 1099's at years' end, making it easy for me.


Like a boss! You are definitely doing things right!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

stuber said:


> M
> 
> My old company (where I was a staff driver) charged $45/hour. I'd say $35/hour is certainly reasonable. Be sure their insurance is allowing you to drive for hire.


Out of the $45, what was the driver paid? Or was that driver a salaried employee? I would assume that a staff driver would be a salaried position. Re insurance, standard auto policies allow for hiring a driver. I have been a named driver on one client's policy for twenty five years. Fortunately, we have never had a claim.


----------



## Lidman

Sly said:


> so bring the cost upfront. It's deceptive to depend on tipping.


back in the late 90's,i used to work at dominos pizza in central Maryland..... We had quite a few steady customers that didn't believe in tipping like yourself. However that had no effect on the drivers because they were "carry out" * operative phrase "CARRY OUT" no need to pay extra, just come get it.....*


----------



## No-tippers-suck

grUBBER said:


> You don't have to tip.
> Nobody has to tip.
> 
> Tip is a motivational tool.
> Many services you enjoy and love using got that way because 100 customers before you tipped the servant and warmed him up to be pleasant and attentive to your needs.
> 
> In those countries that don't tip you get what you pay for.
> 
> Watch Mr. Been vacation on Netflix where he went to a French restaurant and been treated like shit.
> 
> If you want to pay more, order uberSUV.
> 
> I don't need you in my car at all.
> You can go poung send and choke on that $5 you steal from yor servants.
> 
> But we still love you.


That's the post I agree the most with ! Good job Bro' !
Yes get Uber SUV if you want to pay more but of course you also "receive" more.

This "rider guy" didn't get the whole concept of tipping.
Yesterday I took my girl out to have some nice steaks.
The waiter had another Birthday table to serve and still he was able to do a great job and he took really good care of us.
We just waited longer for our food since the kitchen was busy.

The waiter came to our table a few times just to let us know about the status and apologized for the long wait.

In the end I tipped him $15 extra but it made me feel very good because I honored his professionalism.

We were very professional when we started driving for Uber offered you guys all the extras like free water and whatever.
Since people seem not to appreciate anymore I hope they bring out the driverless cars soon so we don't need to deal with not appreciating riders any longer.

We only want the "good riders" same as you guys only want to have "good drivers"

EVERYBODY LOVES TIPS !


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Lidman said:


> back in the late 90's,i used to work at dominos pizza in central Maryland..... We had quite a few steady customers that didn't believe in tipping like yourself. However that had no effect on the drivers because they were "carry out" * operative phrase "CARRY OUT" no need to pay extra, just come get it.....*


*Hahah very true sir !*

I also worked as a pizza delivery driver when I was 18-19
and the other drivers introduced me to what to do if they don't tip...

Well, If you're craving for Pizza and you hate to tip the guy, make sure never to order at the same place twice
or ALWAYS LEAVE A TIP for the Pizzaguys..


----------



## Lidman

One of things I love about the company I work for is the flexibility on accepting payments cash/ccard etc..well drivers split the fare 50-50 and also gas with the company. But when it comes to extra charges like wait time, loading up the minivan with 50 or bags of goods the rider bought from the store, etc... that's were the driver has some leeway.

For example loading up minivan of sorts we can usually charge $20. The driver has the option of how to charge the pax. Well I had one that wanted to pay on credit card, and was annoyed with $20 charge. so I said instead if you put $8 in tip column (*saving $12)that'll be fine.
well the response was with words that wouldn't make my mother proud so anys he elects to include the $20 with the fare.
Itried to explain to him about the 50-50 split with the co but was cut off in mainstream and was subjected to a bunch of "I DON'T CARE BLAH B.
If anyone was following the math I came out $2 ahead. lolol..so maybe sly has a point there. sometimes you're better off without the tip..


----------



## Tx rides

No-tippers-suck said:


> *Hahah very true sir !*
> 
> I also worked as a pizza delivery driver when I was 18-19
> and the other drivers introduced me to what to do if they don't tip...
> 
> Well, If you're craving for Pizza and you hate to tip the guy, make sure never to order at the same place twice
> or ALWAYS LEAVE A TIP for the Pizzaguys..


I understand your frustration, but the truth is, stories like that are precisely why so many people want to abolish the entire gratuity system:-(

No one wants to be FORCED to leave a tip. If I overhear a server talking trash about low tips, it will likely affect the gratuity I leave. If I learn that a server at a particular establishment screws with food, I'll do everything in my power to get that server fired. I never tolerated that in the restaurants I ran, I would never tolerate it from one of our chauffeurs. I've always done everything I could to foster an environment where tipped employees thrive, but I draw the line at extortion.

With servers, It is well-known that they only earn a few dollars per hour and depend on tips. There were times when I ran restaurants, when I actually approached a Non tipping group, and asked if everything was okay, "since this was the first time I've ever seen anyone leave no gratuity for Sally, who is one of our stars...just wanted to make sure everything was okay with you all" My servers knew I had their back, but they also behaved 100% professionally regardless of the gratuity left on the table.

As for our chauffeurs, we tell them to rarely expect gratuities, and be thrilled when they get one. We do not add gratuities onto our fares,and pay our drivers professional wages.


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> One of things I love about the company I work for is the flexibility on accepting payments cash/ccard etc..well drivers split the fare 50-50 and also gas with the company. But when it comes to extra charges like wait time, loading up the minivan with 50 or bags of goods the rider bought from the store, etc... that's were the driver has some leeway.
> 
> For example loading up minivan of sorts we can usually charge $20. The driver has the option of how to charge the pax. Well I had one that wanted to pay on credit card, and was annoyed with $20 charge. so I said instead if you put $8 in tip column (*saving $12)that'll be fine.
> well the response was with words that wouldn't make my mother proud so anys he elects to include the $20 with the fare.
> Itried to explain to him about the 50-50 split with the co but was cut off in mainstream and was subjected to a bunch of "I DON'T CARE BLAH B.
> If anyone was following the math I came out $2 ahead. lolol..so maybe sly has a point there. sometimes you're better off without the tip..


True dat!!! When dealing with random strangers, you are going to deal with an a-hole quite regularly. Gotta savor the good, and shake off the bad, or you will become bitter, and burned out before long.


----------



## Lidman

I always felt that waiters/waitress should get paid a lot more per hour and maybe instead of a gratuity, a %of the check.


----------



## Lidman

Now if you've ever seen the Jack Nicholson movie "Five Easy Pieces", the waitress gets no sympathy for her behavior.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Tx rides said:


> I understand your frustration, but the truth is, stories like that are precisely why so many people want to abolish the entire gratuity system:-(
> 
> No one wants to be FORCED to leave a tip. If I overhear a server talking trash about low tips, it will likely affect the gratuity I leave. If I learn that a server at a particular establishment screws with food, I'll do everything in my power to get that server fired. I never tolerated that in the restaurants I ran, I would never tolerate it from one of our chauffeurs. I've always done everything I could to foster an environment where tipped employees thrive, but I draw the line at extortion.
> 
> With servers, It is well-known that they only earn a few dollars per hour and depend on tips. There were times when I ran restaurants, when I actually approached a Non tipping group, and asked if everything was okay, "since this was the first time I've ever seen anyone leave no gratuity for Sally, who is one of our stars...just wanted to make sure everything was okay with you all" My servers knew I had their back, but they also behaved 100% professionally regardless of the gratuity left on the table.
> 
> As for our chauffeurs, we tell them to rarely expect gratuities, and be thrilled when they get one. We do not add gratuities onto our fares,and pay our drivers professional wages.


@Tx rides : Thank you that was a well written and explained post. 
I have to agree with your words and even if my username (signed in here on a very disappointing Uber night)
looks like I am automatically expecting a tip - that's not exactly the case.

I don't like the idea of forced tips (Pizzaboy example : If you don't tip me next time I wanna deliver your Pizza again)
OR (Uberdriver example : no tip I **** up your rating)

Well In one of my posts I even wrote that I will give 4 stars for no tippers, but I ended up still giving nice and respectful passengers their well deserved 5Stars for:
- respecting my time (already at the curb waiting for their driver or at least within a very reasonable time)
- making me feel comfortable while driving them.
people with an attitude or passengers who don't ask for permission for changing the volume on my radio for example.
Just act in a nice and respectful way and you get your 5 Stars.

I think that's fair so far.

When do I expect tip?
In some cases I am told "we're on our way out" then I check the clock and sometimes 10mins later they finally enter my car.
sometimes I wait 5mins, cancel take my $5 bucks cancellation fee but sometimes I just wait.
Now I for sure expect a tip because I lost 10mins of my shift and just an example real quick:

I had some rockstar style older guy with two chicks and he gave me extra instructions on the phone already and I had to wait for more than 10mins. I was totally in the mood to give him 1Star but when they exited the car he gave me a $20 tip for a $4 ride...
He ould have a SUV for exactly the same price. 5Stars of course and he compensated the waiting time in a nice way.

But it's not everybodies way of thinking anymore and that's sometimes really disappointing.

I have dozens of more stories but don't want to bother to much


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting different results!!

I take pride in my work for UberX/XL, and enjoy it immensely. I work the day shift and meet awesome people from all over the world every day. Compensation is a a real issue as my 4 months of data show that this service is really unprofitable to me. Uber has a great service offering which is higher value than the price charged to the consumer. 

I get the business proposition, and must accept it, or move on. I have communicated this to Uber on several occasions in many ways, with the same inane responses. Glad to see some pax feel the same way. I will not mention this on my rides anymore out of sensitivity to the pax. If I get a tip for extraordinary service great, but I must accept what I cannot change (Uber) and change what I can (Me). 

IMO the key to long term success and customer satisfaction for Uber is "driver satisfaction" as we are the 'product delivery' system. This $ compensation issue will balance out or I will change what I can.

Thanks to the passengers for delivering emotional value to me, which currently helps address the financial value issue!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Maybe you and all of your friends who love Uber should send this in an email to them.

I hate having to explain the money to people when they ask. I hate when they say, "The tip is included." I would love to make the earnings that Uber advertises. If I did, as I've said, I wouldn't be desperate for a tip.

If you don't want to tip, that's fine, but realize the money we get paid is not sustainable for most people.

By the way, most of us (I think) come on here to blow off steam. When people are in our cars, we are polite and friendly because that's what attracted us to this job in the first place! It's also how we maintain high ratings and are able to complete so many rides.

When someone is in my car, I chat with them because I think that is the friendly thing to do, not because I'm pumping them for tips. I also think people expect a little friendly chat. If they ask about money, I'm honest (doesn't mean I'm pumping for tips). I don't bring it up. If they seem like they don't want to talk, I drive, but those rides make me uncomfortable because I feel as though I'm ignoring the rider (especially if he/she is just sitting there, not reading or doing anything) or providing an unfriendly experience. To me, it's like having someone come over to your house to ignore you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Realityshark said:


> You say that you have sent Uber e-mail(s) in an attempt to get them to raise rates. Thanks for trying, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately your e-mail efforts have not been successful, therefore, we drivers need to try to get a fair wage somehow and trying to raise awareness about tips seems to be the best way. I am very disappointed that Uber claims that tips are included when in fact they are not. Many of us feel that Uber will never raise rates to a level where it is fair to the driver, so we keep trying to raise awareness with riders with the hope that a few of them will do the right thing.


Personally, I would love to see the response to this alleged email from customer support.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Lidman said:


> that gagging is contagious. And to think uber still posts on my FB page stating I can make 70k/yr, even based on what was just posted. lol


Seriously! I worked 60 hours last week for $600! That includes 12 hours on Saturday. I don't see how it's possible to make anything close to what they advertise. (And that's before taxes, gas, maintenance, depreciation, etc).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Tx rides said:


> The public does not tip based on wage, with some exceptions based on the old "tipped employee" pay rates. As a customer, it's not my job to find out how much an employee earns before I decide whether to tip them or not.
> I will just hire a service where employees are happy with their pay.
> 
> I do not like to tip a massage therapist., but for some reason, many therapists believe they are in a tipped profession. I go for therapy instead of going to a physician. I actually pay more for therapist then I do for a doctor. Why should I provide a gratuity on top of the 70+ dollars per hour for the therapy?I prefer to use a therapist who treats their office as a professional office and charges professional wages.
> 
> Do you tip at McDonald's? Do you tip a housekeeper at the hospital? How about a CNA at grandma's nursing home?
> 
> While I have no desire to defend Uber in any way, if they are introducing the international concept of tip free, so be it. Uber drivers should expect as much gratuity as a cart gatherer at Walmart.


In comparing Uber drivers to cart gatherers at Walmart, you are overlooking the fact that the cart gatherer at Walmart doesn't buy and maintain the machine they now use to gather carts, nor is he responsible for maintenance on the carts, nor is he responsible for storing the carts on his property, nor is he responsible for any damage that happens as a result of the carts being in the lot. Also, he doesn't have to pay employer taxes, just employee taxes. And even if Walmart's pay and benefits are extremely low, he still has a guaranteed pay. He doesn't have to sit around for 3 hours hoping a cart comes by so that he can make a few pennies.

Fair labor standards are in play. He has access to unemployment benefits if he is unfairly terminated. He can't just be deactivated from his cart-collecting duties because of how someone rated him. If he is injured on the job, he has some degree of protection or the ability to collect damages....

I'm not really saying this to TX, since I know she understands this. I'm just reiterating it for other readers who don't.


----------



## Realityshark

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seriously! I worked 60 hours last week for $600! That includes 12 hours on Saturday. I don't see how it's possible to make anything close to what they advertise.


It is safe to say that you cannot make what Uber advertises. What also sucks is how Uber drops the rate on you after you get started. I really feel sorry for drivers who bought cars for this job only to have Uber change the rules, drop the rates and then flood the markets with drivers. Now these people have car notes and are having to be Uber slaves to simply break even. For riders who don't want to tip us, please understand that your Uber driver is working for below minimum wage in many cases. Just because Uber says you don't have to tip, doesn't mean that tipping is wrong. Please understand that when Uber tells you not to tip us, that statement is simply a marketing strategy by Uber without any regard for their workforce. In fact they even go so far as to advertise that the tip is included. Do some web search homework and you'll find out that there are lawsuits pending based on that Uber lie. Tipping your driver, especially on short rides with cheap fares, is really the only decent thing to do. To not tip is simply taking advantage of the situation. Karma has a way of swinging both ways, so when you don't tip and take advantage of your driver, don't complain when somebody takes advantage of you or a loved one. It won't be an Uber driver, it will just be karma coming back around.


----------



## Realityshark

Soaring Eagle said:


> Insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting different results!!
> 
> I take pride in my work for UberX/XL, and enjoy it immensely. I work the day shift and meet awesome people from all over the world every day. Compensation is a a real issue as my 4 months of data show that this service is really unprofitable to me. Uber has a great service offering which is higher value than the price charged to the consumer.
> 
> I get the business proposition, and must accept it, or move on. I have communicated this to Uber on several occasions in many ways, with the same inane responses. Glad to see some pax feel the same way. I will not mention this on my rides anymore out of sensitivity to the pax. If I get a tip for extraordinary service great, but I must accept what I cannot change (Uber) and change what I can (Me).
> 
> IMO the key to long term success and customer satisfaction for Uber is "driver satisfaction" as we are the 'product delivery' system. This $ compensation issue will balance out or I will change what I can.
> 
> Thanks to the passengers for delivering emotional value to me, which currently helps address the financial value issue!!


I do respect your serenity prayer attitude. One difference between you and I is that I do not accept that the no tipping policy cannot be changed. I will not go quietly into the night. I'll work the tipping and bullshit rating problem into any passenger conversation I can. I'll continue *****ing about it on the forum. If it never changes, at least I can say I tried. Time will tell if this is something that we drivers can change or not. I do know that if we continue to allow Uber to take advantage of us without putting up some sort of fight, then Uber will certainly continue to screw us over. Be safe out there.


----------



## Tx rides

JaxBeachDriver said:


> In comparing Uber drivers to cart gatherers at Walmart, you are overlooking the fact that the cart gatherer at Walmart doesn't buy and maintain the machine they now use to gather carts, nor is he responsible for maintenance on the carts, nor is he responsible for storing the carts on his property, nor is he responsible for any damage that happens as a result of the carts being in the lot. Also, he doesn't have to pay employer taxes, just employee taxes. And even if Walmart's pay and benefits are extremely low, he still has a guaranteed pay. He doesn't have to sit around for 3 hours hoping a cart comes by so that he can make a few pennies.
> 
> Fair labor standards are in play. He has access to unemployment benefits if he is unfairly terminates. He can't just be deactivated from his cart-collecting duties because of how someone rated him. If he is injured on the job, he has some degree of protection or the ability to collect damages....
> 
> I'm not really saying this to TX, since I know she understands this. I'm just reiterating it for other readers who don't.


I get the differences, but I 'm saying that you should not have any more expectation for a tip than a cart pusher if Uber is defining this as a 'no need to tip" service. People don't tip because a job is crappy with low pay. They tip because the expectation is widely promoted. You are driving for a company which promotes a "no tip needed" policy, and makes it impossible for a cashless gratuity to be added on: That's the problem.


----------



## Tx rides

Realityshark said:


> It is safe to say that you cannot make what Uber advertises. What also sucks is how Uber drops the rate on you after you get started. I really feel sorry for drivers who bought cars for this job only to have Uber change the rules, drop the rates and then flood the markets with drivers. Now these people have car notes and are having to be Uber slaves to simply break even. For riders who don't want to tip us, please understand that your Uber driver is working for below minimum wage in many cases. Just because Uber says you don't have to tip, doesn't mean that tipping is wrong. Please understand that when Uber tells you not to tip us, that statement is simply a marketing strategy by Uber without any regard for their workforce. In fact they even go so far as to advertise that the tip is included. Do some web search homework and you'll find out that there are lawsuits pending based on that Uber lie. Tipping your driver, especially on short rides with cheap fares, is really the only decent thing to do. To not tip is simply taking advantage of the situation. Karma has a way of swinging both ways, so when you don't tip and take advantage of your driver, don't complain when somebody takes advantage of you or a loved one. It won't be an Uber driver, it will just be karma coming back around.


I get your point, I truly do. It's why I've discouraged others from signing on to drive for this company. Their business ethics are why we didn't sign on for Black.

However, let me put on my "*JOE PUBLIC*" hat: "_Your sorry pay is not my concern, I don't read forums to learn how much everyone who provides a service gets out of the fee charged to me. I should not have to 'do homework'. I pay for a service advertised. If that charge is too low, that is the business's problem, not mine. Uber drivers are independent business owners (entrepreneurs) according to all the PR, as well as the TOS I agree to when I book a ride. It is up to you to fix the rates, it is not up to me to make up the difference"

_


----------



## Lidman

From all the woes I've heard about uber, I am glad I never got involved with them (despite friends I know uber trying to get me to sign with them.
I would love to see uber get left to dry by its own drivers.


----------



## timmyolo

I dont even do much ubering anymore, I drive my suv for another, established nyc black car service. but when people ask me (executives, wall street brokers, and other financial types) about uber, I tell them the truth about uber as I know it. they usually get turned off to uber after hearing some of the stories I repeat. sorry if it hurts the overall uber business, but wasnt one of travisk's reasons for starting uber was to fight the "asshole" taxi industry? seems he has become the biggest of them all now


----------



## timmyolo

Tx rides said:


> I get your point, I truly do. It's why I've discouraged others from signing on to drive for this company. Their business ethics are why we didn't sign on for Black.
> 
> However, let me put on my "*JOE PUBLIC*" hat: "_Your sorry pay is not my concern, I don't read forums to learn how much everyone who provides a service gets out of the fee charged to me. I should not have to 'do homework'. I pay for a service advertised. If that charge is too low, that is the business's problem, not mine. Uber drivers are independent business owners (entrepreneurs) according to all the PR, as well as the TOS I agree to when I book a ride. It is up to you to fix the rates, it is not up to me to make up the difference"_


maybe, but riders voice is the only one uber will listen to, as that is where the money comes from. unless ofcourse, most of the uber drivers in the world quit driving tomorrow, and dont drive until uber fixes the rates


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Lidman said:


> From all the woes I've heard about uber, I am glad I never got involved with them (despite friends I know uber trying to get me to sign with them.
> I would love to see uber get left to dry by its own drivers.


Won't happen. We are so interchangeable, another will just take the last one's place. I guess eventually the service would get so shitty people won't want to use it. Or maybe the drivers who are working 17 hours to try to earn the income Uber has been advertising will be more strictly regulated, or worse, maybe they'll become so dangerous, you won't want to use the service.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberRiderMI said:


> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user...
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Please, please share with us the email and response you received from Uber! I would love to know what they said in response to your email.

Also, surely there are drivers in here who have emailed Uber about the rates and/or rate cuts. What did you get in response?


----------



## newsboy559

cybertec69 said:


> No one here asks for a tip, I never do, it's up to the passenger if they feel like giving the driver a tip for a job well done, no one is forcing you to tip. And it's not about the tips, it's about uber slashing the fares so low it's past the absurd scale. which makes it hard to operate. This is for people sleeping under a rock.


I agree with this, but it's also about Uber butting into the tipping conversation in the first place. Uber should not be injecting themselves in the discussion of tipping at all. It's between the rider and the driver, who Uber claims is NOT their employee, but an independent contractor. Likewise, I never ask for a tip and I don't expect a tip. However, a customer should not be led to believe 1.) that the tip is included in the fare when it is most certainly not, and 2.) that a driver must first refuse a tip even if it's offered. Screw that! If I provided above and beyond service and my customer is generous enough to offer me a gratuity, who the hell is Uber to tell me I must refuse the offer when I'm not their employee?


----------



## newsboy559

Sly said:


> tipping is obsolete. You should get good service whether there is a tip involved or not. Don't give good service then get fired. Problem solved. Jobs should pay what they are worth and not use tipping as an excuse to underpay staff.


 Tipping is most certainly not obsolete. I hope your servers at restaurants don't spit in your food. It is also quite customary to tip your barber or hair stylist.


----------



## newsboy559

Sly said:


> I used to be a busboy, Waitress's never passed their tips on to me and I worked harder than they did. So bite me.


You also made minimum wage, unlike your service staff. That's why you didn't get tips... and you didn't deserve them, either.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber is pretty much the exact same thing as a cab, but strives to be cleaner, friendlier, and more efficient. Everyone knows to tip cab drivers, but despite an arguably better service, they pretend like they can't tip Uber drivers.


----------



## timmyolo

newsboy559 said:


> You also made minimum wage, unlike your service staff. That's why you didn't get tips... and you didn't deserve them, either.


busboy is wait staff, and they are supposed to share in waiter/waitressess tips. they dont all get minimum wage


----------



## Tx rides

timmyolo said:


> maybe, but riders voice is the only one uber will listen to, as that is where the money comes from. unless ofcourse, most of the uber drivers in the world quit driving tomorrow, and dont drive until uber fixes the rates


Well that is probably what it will take. Look at how everyone gripes about Walmart, but their sales are always through the roof. For the most part, people care more about saving money than they do the plight of employees.


----------



## Realityshark

Tx rides said:


> I get your point, I truly do. It's why I've discouraged others from signing on to drive for this company. Their business ethics are why we didn't sign on for Black.
> 
> However, let me put on my "*JOE PUBLIC*" hat: "_Your sorry pay is not my concern, I don't read forums to learn how much everyone who provides a service gets out of the fee charged to me. I should not have to 'do homework'. I pay for a service advertised. If that charge is too low, that is the business's problem, not mine. Uber drivers are independent business owners (entrepreneurs) according to all the PR, as well as the TOS I agree to when I book a ride. It is up to you to fix the rates, it is not up to me to make up the difference"
> _


You have absolutely described the problem. I'll go one step further, I believe it's not that the passengers don't care or are being opportunistic assholes, it's simply that they do not know the truth. To your point, why should they? I post my crazy rants on here as a way to make myself believe I'm trying to make a difference. If I can get a few people fired up and they can do the same, maybe just maybe, critical mass will form and something will change. I'll admit here, just once, I really don't believe my comments or efforts regarding Uber will amount to shit. I write my monologs here and elsewhere on the web as a way to practice writing skills and keep my brain fresh with some pseudo-intellectual, sometimes psychotic, often cryptic and hopefully amusing stream of consciousness. By the way, Joe Public doesn't wear a hat. He wears a cod piece and leather chaps with the ass cheeks cut out.


----------



## Tx rides

Realityshark said:


> You have absolutely described the problem. I'll go one step further, I believe it's not that the passengers don't care or are being opportunistic assholes, it's simply that they do not know the truth. To your point, why should they? I post my crazy rants on here as a way to make myself believe I'm trying to make a difference. If I can get a few people fired up and they can do the same, maybe just maybe, critical mass will form and something will change. I'll admit here, just once, I really don't believe my comments or efforts regarding Uber will amount to shit. I write my monologs here and elsewhere on the web as a way to practice writing skills and keep my brain fresh with some pseudo-intellectual, sometimes psychotic, often cryptic and hopefully amusing stream of consciousness. By the way, Joe Public doesn't wear a hat. He wears a cod piece and leather chaps with the ass cheeks cut out.


Yes I do, but I top it with a Fedora!!!!


----------



## Realityshark

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Please, please share with us the email and response you received from Uber! I would love to know what they said in response to your email.
> 
> Also, surely there are drivers in here who have emailed Uber about the rates and/or rate cuts. What did you get in response?


I have inquired to Uber about rate cuts and the fact they said we would all be making more money as a result. They also said they would be looking at the rates and how they have affected drivers and Uber also said they would adjust the rates if they were not fair to us. In each of these cases Uber has lied. I have also inquired about excessive passenger cancellations that I never get paid for. Uber's response to me has been as follows:
"Thank you for contacting Uber, With regard to your concerns, we don't care about you or any of our drivers. If you are too stupid to quit after being lied to and taken advantage of, then you deserve what you get. We can continue to post bullshit Craigslist Ads making up some ridiculous amount of money that drivers can make and consequently, have more drivers than we need. We post these ads to make sure we only get semi ******ed people as drivers. Anyone who really believes they can make $2000.00 per week driving part time is just the type of gullible ****** we want driving for us. Our research has proven that these idiots will put up with all types of carrots we dangle in front of them. You see dumb ass, it's really not about you or even the passengers, as long as we can keep this bullshit company afloat and in the news, we can get all kinds of investors pumping money into us. We at the top have already won. In the words of Forrest Gump, "We have more money than Davy Crocket". So dear Uber driver, go **** yourself. We here at Uber corporate are just waiting to go public so we can cash in big time and be mega rich, we'll get there from the investors and we will laugh about you dumb ass drivers, while we swim in our champagne that you gave us by destroying your cars. Thanks for contacting Uber, now get back to work....there's a surge coming down the road that you'll surely get rich off of......little driver ****."


----------



## UberRiderMI

chi1cabby said:


> I guess I was right... this was a "hit and run" post by @UberRiderMI after all.


Actually I only got 1 email notification of a reply (the first one) and none after that, so I actually had no idea there were so many replies here. Wow... there are a lot of responses and I am going to read them all today.


----------



## UberRiderMI

Former Yellow Driver said:


> God knows we wouldn't want you to have to think about tipping. What do you do with waitresses and bartenders? Not tip, or do you just tell your servants that if they want a tip they can figure it out themselves?


I am a great tipper. 20% minimum at restaurants, $1 every time I buy a coffee, bellmen, tour guides, concierge. I tip everywhere because I don't want to be an asshole.

But I hate it. Not as much at restaurants because you just put it on a credit card, but everything else. It's the worst part of traveling for me, and I am always looking to support companies that 1) Pay people appropriately so gratuity is not needed, or 2) Automatically include it.


----------



## UberRiderMI

Tx rides said:


> My therapists are professionals, just like my physician. I have no problem paying high rates to a good therapist. I just want them to charge what they think they are worth, don't make me figure out how much extra to give you.


I 100% agree with this. If a massage is $100 and the tip expected/required is $20, just charge me $120 upfront. I'm happy to pay people what their time is worth.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

im fine with no tipping, but the min fare shouldn't have a 20% cut from uber since its really more than 20%. oh and as long as we increase rates to that of taxis, sure, no need to tip.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberRiderMI said:


> I am a great tipper. 20% minimum at restaurants, $1 every time I buy a coffee, bellmen, tour guides, concierge. I tip everywhere because I don't want to be an asshole.
> 
> But I hate it. Not as much at restaurants because you just put it on a credit card, but everything else. It's the worst part of traveling for me, and I am always looking to support companies that 1) Pay people appropriately so gratuity is not needed, or 2) Automatically include it.


I used to work at Starbucks 8 or 9 years ago. Made $9 per hour, plus an average of $1.50-$2 per hour in tips (and this was even before they could leave a tip on a card). I could also make myself as much coffee (or non-coffee drinks) as I could consume on work days. I also received a free pound of coffee or container of tea every week. In addition to that, I had access to healthcare if I worked an average of 20 hours per week. There were stock options, too. Also, we got a 20 percent discount off all merchandise, even sales and clearance merch. There were other benefits, too, such as a chance for promotion, etc. I ALWAYS told customers that we did NOT expect tips!

So don't bother tipping your barista. Tip your Uber driver instead. (By the way, I always tip my barista, unless they are rude.)


----------



## UberDude2

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I used to work at Starbucks 8 or 9 years ago. Made $9 per hour, plus an average of $1.50-$2 per hour in tips (and this was even before they could leave a tip on a card). I could also make myself as much coffee (or non-coffee drinks) as I could consume on work days. I also received a free pound of coffee or container of tea every week. In addition to that, I had access to healthcare if I worked an average of 20 hours per week. There were stock options, too. Also, we got a 20 percent discount off all merchandise, even sales and clearance merch. There were other benefits, too, such as a chance for promotion, etc. I ALWAYS told customers that we did NOT expect tips!
> 
> So don't bother tipping your barista. Tip your Uber driver instead. (By the way, I always tip my barista, unless they are rude.)


LOL Jax, i got to admit you threw me for a loop with that one. I wasn't sure where you were going with that and i'm still not positive i do, however that was entertaining to read!


----------



## tj06civiclx

Raise the rates, get rid of surge, keep the no tipping policy, problem solved.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberDude2 said:


> LOL Jax, i got to admit you threw me for a loop with that one. I wasn't sure where you were going with that and i'm still not positive i do, however that was entertaining to read!


My points are: 1) she tips her barista but tipping an Uber driver is unacceptable?, and 2) When I am justly and fairly compensated, I do not expect tips.


----------



## wtdrivesnj

Imagine getting a job and when you got hired your boss paid you $40,000 / year gross but you have to pay for the phone, the desk the chair, the computer and so forth (?Net). Six months later your boss said I need new clients and your making too much and in order to get these new clients I'm gonna pay you $30,000"...9 months later "i'm gonna pay you $20,000. Then your boss tells how to save on your phone bills (15% discounts with ATT), get a cheaper chair your too comfortable (bad car loans with Santander), you don't need a desk you can work standing on your head (reward points). He tells you "you can Net the same money as before look at the pretty graphs that proves it... that is what its like to work for uber

Dec 2013 : 2.20 / mile
July 2014 : 1.90 / mile
Sept 2014: 1.65 / mile
Oct 2014 : 1.10 / mile

This is why the drivers are no longer happy and now *need* tips


----------



## UberRiderMI

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Won't happen. We are so interchangeable, another will just take the last one's place.


I'm not so sure about that... Many times lately there are no Ubers available in my location, where there used to be many. This is another reason why I shared my feelings about the rates.


----------



## MKEUber

Former Yellow Driver said:


> God knows we wouldn't want you to have to think about tipping. What do you do with waitresses and bartenders? Not tip, or do you just tell your servants that if they want a tip they can figure it out themselves?
> Really....that's the ONLY beauty? What about all the other benefits of Uber? Cars that actually show up on time? The ability to follow your drivers progress? Cleaner cars? More polite drivers? Less expensive than cabs? Accepting credit cards?
> Excellent.....go back to taking cabs. Pay more AND tip. Hopefully Uber will notice that you and both of your friends have left and discontinue their misguided race to the bottom.
> This basic lesson in economics is too lengthy for me to respnd to here. Read a few more posts....perhaps you'll eventually grasp the concept.
> Right....it's about having "to think about it and do something extra".
> And here is how I know that this was just a whine from a lazy self entitled passenger. If you had read ANY of the MANY threads in this forum you would realize that Uber does not respond to it's driver's concerns.
> Excuse me while I gag.


BOOM!!! NAILED IT!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberRiderMI said:


> I'm not so sure about that... Many times lately there are no Ubers available in my location, where there used to be many. This is another reason why I shared my feelings about the rates.


Maybe we all need to move to your location! I got all of 1 ride yesterday, and 1 so far today (I've been online since 3pm!).


----------



## Jay2dresq

Here's my personal tipping policy...

Restaurants: I tip only when I recieve table service. Tip starts at 20% and will go up or down depending on the level of service. I've tipped $80 on a $100 cheque before because the service was that good. If its a buffet I start at 10% and go up or down from that point.

Everything else: 20% and +/- depending on level of service. 

Personally, even if every rider just tipped $1, it would make it much easier to stay on the road driving.


----------



## ac79

wtdrivesnj said:


> This is why the drivers are no longer happy and now *need* tips


Or fewer drivers. Supply/Demand. Too much supply. It's the Grapes of Wraths, a box of apples picked for a nickle.


----------



## DriveitLikeYouStoleIt

Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there.


You'd be surprised but as a bartender/ waitress I remembered every single person that did not tip me & when they came back I treated them differently ..pretty much the same with all my colleagues in the service industry.. No shade to you as your right tipping is not required but is always appreciated


----------



## Sly

DriveitLikeYouStoleIt said:


> You'd be surprised but as a bartender/ waitress I remembered every single person that did not tip me & when they came back I treated them differently ..pretty much the same with all my colleagues in the service industry.. No shade to you as your right tipping is not required but is always appreciated


I go out to eat in a restaurant with wait staff maybe once every 5 or 6 months. Too poor to go out more often.


----------



## tj06civiclx

Sly said:


> I go out to eat in a restaurant with wait staff maybe once every 5 or 6 months. Too poor to go out more often.


Good.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff

Former Yellow Driver said:


> God knows we wouldn't want you to have to think about tipping. What do you do with waitresses and bartenders? Not tip, or do you just tell your servants that if they want a tip they can figure it out themselves?
> Really....that's the ONLY beauty? What about all the other benefits of Uber? Cars that actually show up on time? The ability to follow your drivers progress? Cleaner cars? More polite drivers? Less expensive than cabs? Accepting credit cards?
> Excellent.....go back to taking cabs. Pay more AND tip. Hopefully Uber will notice that you and both of your friends have left and discontinue their misguided race to the bottom.
> This basic lesson in economics is too lengthy for me to respnd to here. Read a few more posts....perhaps you'll eventually grasp the concept.
> Right....it's about having "to think about it and do something extra".
> And here is how I know that this was just a whine from a lazy self entitled passenger. If you had read ANY of the MANY threads in this forum you would realize that Uber does not respond to it's driver's concerns.
> Excuse me while I gag.


nicely done.


----------



## DriverJ

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


It would be great to earn enough to live on, as I 'was' trying to do this as my primary job. Uber obviously has no interest in drivers being fairly compensated though, they've shown that. That's why drivers are so desperate for tips. If you talk to the few drivers that speak favorably of Uber, I'm sure you'll find most, if not all, make pretty good money with price-gouging/surge rides.

Uber is greedy and deceitful.


----------



## SCdave

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> nicely done.


Nothing to do with your post. Just wanted to say, Nice Avatar.


----------



## DriverJ

Former Yellow Driver said:


> God knows we wouldn't want you to have to think about tipping. What do you do with waitresses and bartenders? Not tip, or do you just tell your servants that if they want a tip they can figure it out themselves?
> Really....that's the ONLY beauty? What about all the other benefits of Uber? Cars that actually show up on time? The ability to follow your drivers progress? Cleaner cars? More polite drivers? Less expensive than cabs? Accepting credit cards?
> Excellent.....go back to taking cabs. Pay more AND tip. Hopefully Uber will notice that you and both of your friends have left and discontinue their misguided race to the bottom.
> This basic lesson in economics is too lengthy for me to respnd to here. Read a few more posts....perhaps you'll eventually grasp the concept.
> Right....it's about having "to think about it and do something extra".
> And here is how I know that this was just a whine from a lazy self entitled passenger. If you had read ANY of the MANY threads in this forum you would realize that Uber does not respond to it's driver's concerns.
> Excuse me while I gag.


Yes!! Great post.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> I prefer the short fare in bar rushes. The fare and tips rack up real fast. I could never drive during the day and endure a bunch of corporate cheapskates. The real money is the bars and restaurants. You're voice may carry to the faceless corporates, but to the service industry not even close.


You got a tip? Can I see it? I'm not sure I would recognize one.


----------



## DriverJ

LAuberX said:


> No need to hurt your brain, just hand every Uberx driver $5.00 when the ride is over.
> 
> Simple
> 
> Ride + 5


I'm also able to accept $10's, $20's, $50's, $100's, and credit cards, if you don't have change. Even a hamburger. SOMETHING!


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> Remember-part of the Uber appeal is indeed a car right now, no cash required.


I bet it won't be very appealing when there's no cars.


----------



## Lidman

DriverJ said:


> You got a tip? Can I see it? I'm not sure I would recognize one.


 Since I get tipped in mostly greenbacks, and credit card...you'll have to take my word for it


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> Since I get tipped in mostly greenbacks, and credit card...you'll have to take my word for it


Weird - Uber lowers fares, I get fewer rides AND fewer tips, proportionately. Not sure how that works, but they're really good at what they do. Piss drivers off!


----------



## MKEUber

DriverJ said:


> Weird - Uber lowers fares, I get fewer rides AND fewer tips, proportionately. Not sure how that works, but they're really good at what they do. Piss drivers off!


Because Uber riders are super CHEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!


----------



## Lidman

Well I had mentioned earlier the two new uber drivers were deactivated for reasons unknown.

Well I just learned from one of them that uber didn't want them getting all their background checks from IwaCity cops and dl check. I'm sure there's probably more to this story.


----------



## DriverJ

MKEUber said:


> Because Uber riders are super CHEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!


I don't like grouping riders together as cheap, but many of my longest rides, by the most affluent people, have resulted in NO TIP. I have gotten some great tips though, often from those I wouldn't have expected them from. There's still a lot of nice considerate people out there.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DriverJ said:


> I don't like grouping riders together as cheap, but many of my longest rides, by the most affluent people, have resulted in NO TIP. I have gotten some great tips though, often from those I wouldn't have expected them from. There's still a lot of nice considerate people out there.


Famous people don't tip. People running for local political offices don't tip. Parents of professional football players don't tip. Ask me how I know.

"Honey, we need to buy art work for the hallway outside of ------'s elevator..."


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Famous people don't tip. People running for local political offices don't tip. Parents of professional football players don't tip. Ask me how I know.
> 
> "Honey, we need to buy art work for the hallway outside of ------'s elevator..."


You have to understand, they probably needed your $3 tip for that Van Gogh. Priorities dude.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DriverJ said:


> You have to understand, they probably needed your $3 tip for that Van Gogh. Priorities dude.


"Blah, blah, blah, restoration hardware. Blah, blah, blah, so stressful, they won't pick a pallette."


----------



## Lou W

LAuberX said:


> No need to hurt your brain, just hand every Uberx driver $5.00 when the ride is over.
> 
> Simple
> 
> Ride + 5


I'd be happy with ride+2. At least that would cover some of the gas.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

The government should invest in teleportation technology. I don't want to have to think about how to get home, I just want to be sucked up into a vacuum tube, like a drive-through bank deposit. I don't think I should pay for this service, as it requires thinking or acting on my part. But then, well I guess I'd have to pay for it in taxes, so taxes would have to go up, but someone else can think about that for me. Thinking is just too hard. I think I'll stay home in bed, so I don't have to think.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff

SCdave said:


> Nothing to do with your post. Just wanted to say, Nice Avatar.


thanks


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

When I signed on with Uber back in March, pax were "told" that there isn't a need to tip the drivers. In fact, even in the training video it told us to refuse tips from the pax, So I never expected to receive any. If you don't make enough from each trip, don't go looking at the pax for more. Most of us knew pax don't tip. The only time I think they should tip is if we do more than take them from point A to point B like stopping someplace along the way or driving fast to get them somewhere. If you want more money take it up with Uber. Complaining about it does nothing. Join one of the many driver protest groups.


----------



## MKEUber

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> When I signed on with Uber back in March, pax were "told" that there isn't a need to tip the drivers. In fact, even in the training video it told us to refuse tips from the pax, So I never expected to receive any. If you don't make enough from each trip, don't go looking at the pax for more. Most of us knew pax don't tip. The only time I think they should tip is if we do more than take them from point A to point B like stopping someplace along the way or driving fast to get them somewhere. If you want more money take it up with Uber. Complaining about it does nothing. Join one of the many driver protest groups.


I find it ironic that this post comes from somebody who has chosen "Uber Sucks in L.A." as his identifier.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> When I signed on with Uber back in March, pax were "told" that there isn't a need to tip the drivers. In fact, even in the training video it told us to refuse tips from the pax, So I never expected to receive any. If you don't make enough from each trip, don't go looking at the pax for more. Most of us knew pax don't tip. The only time I think they should tip is if we do more than take them from point A to point B like stopping someplace along the way or driving fast to get them somewhere. If you want more money take it up with Uber. Complaining about it does nothing. Join one of the many driver protest groups.


Complaining publicly does about as much as protesting does, in my opinion.

And those trips with extra stops are usually more expensive and, in my experience, they never tip.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

Uber does suck in L.A. But I'm trying to do something instead of crying.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Uber does suck in L.A. But I'm trying to do something instead of crying.


You see crying. I see sharing information.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

Protesting does work! Look at what's going on with the Police abuse. You just got to get enough people involved.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Protesting does work! Look at what's going on with the Police abuse. You just got to get enough people involved.


I agree. Sharing information works, too.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

Sharing info? How's that going?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Sharing info? How's that going?


About as good as protesting is going, evidently.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

With enough drivers coming together we can do anything. We have the power but the crybabies refuse to see that. Why do you think unions work? Power in numbers!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> With enough drivers coming together we can do anything. We have the power but the crybabies refuse to see that. Why do you think unions work? Power in numbers!


My husband worked for ATT, represented by TWA. He lost his job because after 10 years of working for the company, he was at the bottom of the seniority list. That's why we decided to go back to school with part of his severance package. Even unions aren't perfect, and they cost money (Union dues).

Protests are effective, and I believe in them, but when you've got drivers who will work for inflated prices to be lured away from protesting, well, I'm not sure how well it'll work.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

I started @NoTripsAt6 as way for drivers to show they are unhappy with Uber and we can come together. No dues are collected and the driver only loses one hour of pay per week but when he turns his phone back on there should be a surge so he'll make the one hour back.

But we need more drivers to fight for better pay and better treatment.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I started @NoTripsAt6 as way for drivers to show they are unhappy with Uber and we can come together. No dues are collected and the driver only loses one hour of pay per week but when he turns his phone back on there should be a surge so he'll make the one hour back.
> 
> But we need more drivers to fight for better pay and better treatment.


Have you notified Uber that this is happening? Have you stated to them what needs to change for drivers to be satisfied?

Also, I don't think the surge thing is legit. I was THE ONLY person online on Thanksgiving, and I was getting requests from 20 minutes away. There was no surge. I think theres very little rhyme or reason to surge.


----------



## pengduck

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


I'm sure most of us have lobbied Uber for higher fares. Their belief is that lower fares mean more rides equals more money. However they don't look at the expense of the extra wear and tear on the vehicles. I wish it were that easy but I don't believe that with the mentality that Uber has they will increase the rates any time soon. A $20.00 fare and a $15.00 fare with a $5.00 tip are totally different.
$20.00 - $1.00 safe rider fee - $3.80 uber fee = $15.20
15.00 - $1.00 safe rider fee - $2.80 uber fee + $5.00 tip = $16.20
When you get something for less than half what you would normally pay a tip should not be an issue. I will give you my figures for last week so you can see just how much I made.
$465 fares - $129 uber fees - $321 depreciation - $10 data charge + 10 incentives = net of $11.67 for 32.25 hours of work or $0.36 per hour.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

Uber isn't dumb. They read this post like a lot of drivers so they know what is going on.

Right now I'm getting more resistance from the drivers when I'm trying to help them. Go figure.


----------



## pengduck

DriveitLikeYouStoleIt said:


> You'd be surprised but as a bartender/ waitress I remembered every single person that did not tip me & when they came back I treated them differently ..pretty much the same with all my colleagues in the service industry.. No shade to you as your right tipping is not required but is always appreciated


I remember bartending. I would watch all the non-tippers trying to get a drink at last call. Oh well you should have planned better.


----------



## pengduck

DriverJ said:


> I don't like grouping riders together as cheap, but many of my longest rides, by the most affluent people, have resulted in NO TIP. I have gotten some great tips though, often from those I wouldn't have expected them from. There's still a lot of nice considerate people out there.


I took a guy last week his buddy got a DUI and he was stranded. I gave him my promo code saved him $20 a $48 fare and no tip. REALLY!


----------



## DriverJ

pengduck said:


> I took a guy last week his buddy got a DUI and he was stranded. I gave him my promo code saved him $20 a $48 fare and no tip. REALLY!


No tip necessary - it's included in the $0.14/mile. You must have missed that day when they explained it all during the _*Uber Professional Ridesharing Indoctrination, Coercion, *and* Knavishness Seminar*_ - (U-PRICKS). It was really educational. Tip - some people....PFFFFF!


----------



## Sly

No need for tipping if the price is fair.


----------



## Lidman

Obviously tipping is needed because the price isn't fair.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberRiderMI said:


> I am a great tipper. 20% minimum at restaurants, $1 every time I buy a coffee, bellmen, tour guides, concierge. I tip everywhere because I don't want to be an asshole.


 Well then don't be an asshole and tip your Uber driver. Either that or go back to taking a taxi.


UberRiderMI said:


> But I hate it. Not as much at restaurants because *you just put it on a credit card*, but everything else. It's the worst part of traveling for me, and I am always looking to support companies that 1) Pay people appropriately so gratuity is not needed, or 2) Automatically include it.


Uber is NOT one of the companies that either automatically include a tip in the fare or PAY their drivers appropriately so that a tip is not needed.

Oh....and by-the-way Miss Generous.....let's not forget the following from your initial post:


UberRiderMI said:


> Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra.


 Seems to contradict the statement "Not as much at restaurants because you just put it on a credit card, but everything else". Even if you could put it on your credit card (option on the app) you wouldn't want to tip.....because your poor brain would have to "think about it and do something extra".


----------



## Lyft4uDC

honestly, I think rides that are in the $5-7 fares should be considered a few bucks tip, especially if its not a car that is a typical camry or prius. sure, I don't drive the most efficient vehicle given that its a v6 AWD and its not a sedan but a crossover, I have a tad higher expense than a camry or a prius. so that $3 and change fare is really more like $1.20. would you do a quick job for a $1?

I feel like im in between 2 worlds: SUV/XL and X drivers. under X, im paid poorly. I cant make it to XL due to only have room for 4 ppl total. And yet I carry more room than a sedan that's typical for X, but more gas efficient than SUV/XL.


----------



## DriverJ

Lyft4uDC said:


> honestly, I think rides that are in the $5-7 fares should be considered a few bucks tip, especially if its not a car that is a typical camry or prius. sure, I don't drive the most efficient vehicle given that its a v6 AWD and its not a sedan but a crossover, I have a tad higher expense than a camry or a prius. so that $3 and change fare is really more like $1.20. would you do a quick job for a $1?
> 
> I feel like im in between 2 worlds: SUV/XL and X drivers. under X, im paid poorly. I cant make it to XL due to only have room for 4 ppl total. And yet I carry more room than a sedan that's typical for X, but more gas efficient than SUV/XL.


Man, you just described my exact situation. Crappy gas mileage that isn't making me anything extra.

Actually, there was one night when I went to a hotel to get some guys. It was after a wedding and they were all in tuxes. There was more than the legal limit let's say, when I took off. They only went a few blocks, but with the understanding there would be a very good tip when I got them there. I remember thinking when I got out to open the back (yep, piled in) that they looked like a sardine can full of Penguins. One guy takes up a collection from all of the others except one. He gets ready to tip me $50 when Mister Tightass Pindick jumps in and starts complaining that was too much. Yet he hadn't put a single dollar in. No money, no vote! This is America damnit! The tip was $25, but it wouldn't have been worth it had I got caught. Even if they would have tipped the $50.


----------



## Jay2dresq

My mom has a Ford Flex. Ugly on the outside, but inside its really nice, roomy, and comfortable, decent mileage, and seating for driver + 6 passengers. It certainly feels a lot bigger inside than it looks on the outside.


----------



## DriverJ

Jay2dresq said:


> My mom has a Ford Flex. Ugly on the outside, but inside its really nice, roomy, and comfortable, decent mileage, and seating for driver + 6 passengers. It certainly feels a lot bigger inside than it looks on the outside.


I absolutely love my Ford Escape. I've had many autos. in some 39 years of driving, and it's probably my favorite of the bunch. I'm big on Toyota's, and have owned quit a few, but I love the Escape. If only it was a hybrid. I've looked at the Ford Flex too. Actually, when it's time to upgrade, or add another vehicle next year, I'll be taking another look at the Flex.


----------



## UberXTampa

From Dominos email:

*Legal Stuff: *Any Delivery Charge is not a tip paid to your driver. Please reward your driver for awesomeness.

If we Uberize it:

* Legal Stuff: *Fare does not include any tip and 5 star is not a tip. Please reward your driver for awesomeness.

If Uber does not do it, we need to find a way this gets across to the riders. I have had many very wealthy people ride in UberX. Almost all have not tipped yet bragged about how good the service was and how they liked it. this is getting to me and starting to annoy me each time it happens. I can't stand cheap bastards!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberXTampa said:


> From Dominos email:
> 
> *Legal Stuff: *Any Delivery Charge is not a tip paid to your driver. Please reward your driver for awesomeness.
> 
> If we Uberize it:
> 
> * Legal Stuff: *Fare does not include any tip and 5 star is not a tip. Please reward your driver for awesomeness.
> 
> If Uber does not do it, we need to find a way this gets across to the riders. I have had many very wealthy people ride in UberX. Almost all have not tipped yet bragged about how good the service was and how they liked it. this is getting to me and starting to annoy me each time it happens. I can't stand cheap bastards!


This would create a great series! You can compare how other companies treat drivers/employees/partners with how uber does.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This would create a great series! You can compare how other companies treat drivers/employees/partners with how uber does.


Love it, get it done.


----------



## n1h0

I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


----------



## Jay2dresq

DriverJ said:


> I absolutely love my Ford Escape. I've had many autos. in some 39 years of driving, and it's probably my favorite of the bunch. I'm big on Toyota's, and have owned quit a few, but I love the Escape. If only it was a hybrid. I've looked at the Ford Flex too. Actually, when it's time to upgrade, or add another vehicle next year, I'll be taking another look at the Flex.


Yeah, my Escape is a hybrid. My pickup truck needed a new transfer case to be reliable winter transportation, and rather than put $3,000 into a 14 year old truck that drank $80 worth of gas a week, I put the $3,000 down on the Escape Hybrid 4wd. I got it 3 years old with 52,000 miles on it. I kind of regret not getting one with SYNC or leather now, but I did get an incredible deal on it that was really hard to pass up. I got it for nearly $4,000 below book value, and it was certified used and came with a Ford warranty.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

n1h0 said:


> I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


You don't have to tip your Uber driver.

You can instead show your lack of consideration for him or her, which you probably feel in just the TINIEST amount whenever you're just about to leave the car.

This little feeling is you knowing that leaving the Uber car without giving at least a $1 tip is bad form.

You are free to be an unclassy individual if you want though. We all have free will and make our own choices .


----------



## pengduck

n1h0 said:


> I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


Uber is not our employer. Just ask them. We are independent contractors. Do you really think you should get the same ride in a nicer car with a friendlier driver for less than half the cost and not tip? REALLY????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

pengduck said:


> Uber is not our employer. Just ask them. We are independent contractors. Do you really think you should get the same ride in a nicer car with a friendlier driver for less than half the cost and not tip? REALLY????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is the entitlement generation at work.


----------



## n1h0

That is such bullshit! The only unclassy individual(s) in this scenario are: Uber corporate for setting standards that you consider unfair and YOU for taking your frustrations out on the customer.

edit: in any case, now that I do know this, I'll be sure to avoid uber unless I have cash. Problem solved.


----------



## n1h0

And I'm entitled because I'm using the service the way Uber advertised it? I'm really having trouble wrapping my head around your guy's logic.


----------



## Sly

You got to get used to the cashless society. No tipping necessary if rate a are fair, you dont shit in my car, and im kept busy.


----------



## Sly

you people are chasing the customers away we should make this form private so you could pitch in peace this was a test of my text talk to text tablet

Forum, *****. 

Rule #1. Never ***** about customers where they can hear you *****.


----------



## n1h0

Sly said:


> You got to get used to the cashless society. No tipping necessary if rate a are fair, you dont shit in my car, and im kept busy.


Yes they definitely are chasing customers away, but it sounds like they're fine with that. But also how am I supposed to know if "the rate is fair?" I just pay what Uber says to pay...automatically. Which is how the service was advertised. I just don't get it....


----------



## Roogy

n1h0 said:


> I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


The guy is right. It's a good selling point. I haven't had a single tip yet after six weeks (30 rides). Obviously this is very part time for me. I don't want pax to tip, I want it to be included in the fare like Uber corporate says it is. I want to see a line item on my weekly payment summary that says "tip: $__". Have it be 20% of our net fare after uber deductions. Too much to ask of Uber?


----------



## pengduck

n1h0 said:


> And I'm entitled because I'm using the service the way Uber advertised it? I'm really having trouble wrapping my head around your guy's logic.


Yes. They also advertised rates at the time we started. OOps they slashed them again. It takes a certain amount of money to operate a vehicle. You should know for yourself what the costs are. We are the only people from Uber you will ever interact with. We the ones that provide you with a service. Uber insists on telling people that tipping is not required. No tipping is not required with any service you receive. However when you receive good service it is customary to tip. Ask yourself do you receive good service? Do you think that maybe a tip for a service that is less than half the price and 10 times.


----------



## pengduck

n1h0 said:


> Yes they definitely are chasing customers away, but it sounds like they're fine with that. But also how am I supposed to know if "the rate is fair?" I just pay what Uber says to pay...automatically. Which is how the service was advertised. I just don't get it....


Check the taxi rates in any city in which you use Uber.


----------



## n1h0

pengduck said:


> Yes. They also advertised rates at the time we started. OOps they slashed them again. It takes a certain amount of money to operate a vehicle. You should know for yourself what the costs are. We are the only people from Uber you will ever interact with. We the ones that provide you with a service. Uber insists on telling people that tipping is not required. No tipping is not required with any service you receive. However when you receive good service it is customary to tip. Ask yourself do you receive good service? Do you think that maybe a tip for a service that is less than half the price and 10 times.


If they slashed your rates, it's not our fault. It's Uber you should be taking that up with. Second, I always tip 20% at restaurants or anywhere it's considered CUSTOMARY. I don't tip the electrician. I don't tip the professor.

Also, why the hell should I know what the costs to operate your vehicle are?! This is absurd.

Edit: check the taxi? That's the metric I should use? How about I just USE the taxi and avoid all this bullshit.


----------



## Uber9

Interesting conversation here:
a) Cashless society so yes there should be no tipping in "Cash"
b) Standard tipping "Say 20%" should be part of initial setup of rider account or whatever the rider feels upto
c) For sure if driving UberX is going to cost me then no I will stop driving
d) At the moment I drive UberX only when I feel like and when I know driving 10 or 15 miles in an hour and a half will invoice about $50, take away Uber fees and mysterious charges I am barely making it.
e) Collectively we should select areas and unite to take a day off every now and then, we loose(minimum wage) yes, but so does Uber in commissions and mysterious charges


----------



## DriverJ

Jay2dresq said:


> Yeah, my Escape is a hybrid. My pickup truck needed a new transfer case to be reliable winter transportation, and rather than put $3,000 into a 14 year old truck that drank $80 worth of gas a week, I put the $3,000 down on the Escape Hybrid 4wd. I got it 3 years old with 52,000 miles on it. I kind of regret not getting one with SYNC or leather now, but I did get an incredible deal on it that was really hard to pass up. I got it for nearly $4,000 below book value, and it was certified used and came with a Ford warranty.


Yeah, I knew it was a hybrid when I saw your Fuelly 31.8 MPG.  God, I'm envious. If I love my (6-cylinder) Escape as much as I do with the crappy mileage I get, I can only imagine how much you must like yours!

A hybrid Escape is definitely on my short list of cars to look at next spring.

Had Uber not been such a flop here, I was thinking about getting a mini-van and going to XL if they were gonna offer it. The way it's looking, X might not be around much longer. Lyft is dominating here.


----------



## Uber9

With so many Uber drivers posting here I can imagine that they put in less hours Ubering!

Oh and Uber team also uses this site, if they own this site, they pretty know who the drivers on this site are.

Who owns this site?


----------



## DriverJ

n1h0 said:


> If they slashed your rates, it's not our fault. It's Uber you should be taking that up with. Second, I always tip 20% at restaurants or anywhere it's considered CUSTOMARY. I don't tip the electrician. I don't tip the professor.
> 
> Also, why the hell should I know what the costs to operate your vehicle are?! This is absurd.
> 
> Edit: check the taxi? That's the metric I should use? How about I just USE the taxi and avoid all this bullshit.


Please do use a taxi.

You're the type of dick that I don't want in my car anyway. Adios, and I'd learn some Arabic, and increase your transportation budget!!


----------



## n1h0

DriverJ said:


> Please do use a taxi.
> 
> You're the type of dick that I don't want in my car anyway. Adios, and I'd learn some Arabic, and increase your transportation budget!!


Yeah, I've been nothing but polite and courteous to anyone who's picked me up. That being said, go **** yourself.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

n1h0 said:


> That is such bullshit! The only unclassy individual(s) in this scenario are: Uber corporate for setting standards that you consider unfair and YOU for taking your frustrations out on the customer.
> 
> edit: in any case, now that I do know this, I'll be sure to avoid uber unless I have cash. Problem solved.


Good. I'm very happy you learned something today.

And nobody is taking their frustrations out on you. I am simply stating facts.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

n1h0 said:


> I just pay what Uber says to pay...automatically.


...like a robot. or an unclassy individual with no consideration for the driver. Which is what I said earlier .

"I'm not doing anything wrong. I'm doing exactly what a corporation tells me to do."


----------



## DriverJ

Uber9 said:


> With so many Uber drivers posting here I can imagine that they put in less hours Ubering!
> 
> Oh and Uber team also uses this site, if they own this site, they pretty know who the drivers on this site are.
> 
> Who owns this site?


I cut my hours by almost 50% when the rates here went to $1.15/mile. So yes, I have more free time to annoy people on here. Drive less, lose less is the way I see it. I went out one night for like 3.5 hours and grossed $8.92!! I spent more than that in gas. I'd rather just leave my car parked and send Uber a check every week.

I couldn't care less if they know who I am or not. They would have to have an IQ of about 7 not to. I don't threaten anyone. I don't lie about (slander) Uber. I just tend to speak my mind. I think my freedom of speech is still (barely) in tact. They don't worry me in the least, nor do I give a crap about the idiotic rating system. I'm a very good driver, I'm responsible, and I'm hard working. Why would I care what Uber thinks? If they had any sense they'd give me some damn money to go back out there ~70 hours/week, accept 100% of there often bogus, unprofitable requests, and get this Uber turd moving. That makes sense, so they'll have no part of it. In the meantime Lyft is dominating here. Go figure.


----------



## DriverJ

Roogy said:


> The guy is right. It's a good selling point. I haven't had a single tip yet after six weeks (30 rides). Obviously this is very part time for me. I don't want pax to tip, I want it to be included in the fare like Uber corporate says it is. I want to see a line item on my weekly payment summary that says "tip: $__". Have it be 20% of our net fare after uber deductions. Too much to ask of Uber?


Yes it is too much to ask. Well, not too much to ask, just too much for them to do.

Not a single tip after (30) rides? I even do better than that, and I suck. I wouldn't tip me. 



DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> This is the entitlement generation at work.


Yep, 'this' and Uber is why Uber sucks!


----------



## DriverJ

n1h0 said:


> Yeah, I've been nothing but polite and courteous to anyone who's picked me up. That being said, go **** yourself.


And I'm always polite to riders, and provide a safe, clean, and efficient ride. Even to the assholes. Your 'being nice,' although very much respected and appreciated (seriously), combined with my (often) $5 fare - $1.00 (Safe Ride Fee) = $4 - 20% (Uber's 'other' commission) = $3.20 -gas - wear-and-tear, -taxes., -car repairs, car washes, preventive maintenance = ONE PISSED-OFF DRIVER!!

If you work for financial compensation, I'm guessing you'll now understand. We also like to be compensated for working.


----------



## Frank Martin

If you can afford to dine out / use Uber, you can afford to tip. Plain and simple so quit being a cheap ass!


----------



## Sly

Frank Martin said:


> If you can afford to dine out / use Uber, you can afford to tip. Plain and simple so quit being a cheap ass!


If the customer was in yiur car is that how you would talk to him? Call him names , cuss him out? Because that is what you are doing in this forum.


----------



## DriverJ

Frank Martin said:


> If you can afford to dine out / use Uber, you can afford to tip. Plain and simple so quit being a cheap ass!


Also, quit being inconsiderate jerks. When you request a ride, and I'm 3 minutes away, don't come dragging your sorry ass out 10 minutes AFTER I arrive. Need more time? Take it and THEN call for your car! Damn, I gotta drive, pay, and do the thinking.

Seriously, in case there are any riders reading this, I do get many great people, and some tips, so thank you, unless that doesn't describe you.


----------



## Frank Martin

> If the customer was in yiur car is that how you would talk to him? Call him names , cuss him out? Because that is what you are doing in this forum.


How I conduct myself on and off the clock are two different things. Just like anybody else.


----------



## Sly

Inprivate maybe. This isnt private.


----------



## MKEUber

Sly said:


> Inprivate maybe. This isnt private.


No, it is a driver's forum where drivers come to vent. How is this so confusing for you?


----------



## Frank Martin




----------



## DriverJ

Sly said:


> Inprivate maybe. This isnt private.


Why you giving the guy such a hard time? He didn't even say anything that was wrong.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

DriverJ said:


> Why you giving the guy such a hard time? He didn't even say anything that was wrong.


Sly's just a dick.


----------



## Jay2dresq

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, I knew it was a hybrid when I saw your Fuelly 31.8 MPG.  God, I'm envious. If I love my (6-cylinder) Escape as much as I do with the crappy mileage I get, I can only imagine how much you must like yours!
> 
> A hybrid Escape is definitely on my short list of cars to look at next spring.
> 
> Had Uber not been such a flop here, I was thinking about getting a mini-van and going to XL if they were gonna offer it. The way it's looking, X might not be around much longer. Lyft is dominating here.


Knowing what I know now, if I were to buy another Escape Hybrid I'd get a 2010 - 2012. They had improvements to the computer system that made them more eager to shut down the gasoline engine, and they have electric a/c, so the a/c does not shut down when you stop. Mine, you have two choices as far as a/c is concerned. You can force the engine to stay running to keep the a/c on, or you can let the engine shut down, and pray the car doesn't get too hot before the engine restarts.


----------



## DriverJ

Jay2dresq said:


> Knowing what I know now, if I were to buy another Escape Hybrid I'd get a 2010 - 2012. They had improvements to the computer system that made them more eager to shut down the gasoline engine, and they have electric a/c, so the a/c does not shut down when you stop. Mine, you have two choices as far as a/c is concerned. You can force the engine to stay running to keep the a/c on, or you can let the engine shut down, and pray the car doesn't get too hot before the engine restarts.


2010 - 2012 is just about where I'll be aiming. Good to know about the a/c too. I know squat about a hybrid, except the theory of operation, and I want that gas mileage!


----------



## Paul Sethi

I'm a new driver, my logic is if uber is saving customers 30-50% compared to taxis, then tipping should be more prevalent. I don't expect tips from all but should be close a third. I'd be happy with even 10-15% tip. My tip ratio is less than 5%. That is sad. Even a pizza guy gets couple bucks for delivering. Customers who should be thankful don't even say thanks forget tipping. I just try to be positive and neutral about tipping issue going forward.


----------



## DriverJ

Paul Sethi said:


> I'm a new driver, my logic is if uber is saving customers 30-50% compared to taxis, then tipping should be more prevalent. I don't expect tips from all but should be close a third. I'd be happy with even 10-15% tip. My tip ratio is less than 5%. That is sad. Even a pizza guy gets couple bucks for delivering. Customers who should be thankful don't even say thanks forget tipping. I just try to be positive and neutral about tipping issue going forward.


Uber screwed this pooch for us. They suck on a scale never seen before. If it could be messed up, it was. Lyft is dominating the market here.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

n1h0 said:


> Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card.


Obviously you don't travel very often. For some strange unexplainable technical reason....taxi cab credit card machines only seem to work about half the time. BTW - Uber drivers would also like you to be able to put a tip on a CC....just like you can do with Lyft. In the mean time.....just carry enough cash to make up the difference from what you'd pay a taxi for the same trip. No need to tip beyond the cost of a cab. Try.....you can do this.....or if it's simpler and more convenient for you just pay more for a taxi and get worse service. Sure would hate to lose your cheap ass business.


----------



## Frank Martin

Remember when you go out to and receive good service from people that you know don't make a good living with their current wages, they are doing a job that makes your life more enjoyable. They deserve to be fairly compensated for their work.


----------



## newsboy559

n1h0 said:


> I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


Uber is not my employer. We are independent contractors. Uber tells you (deceptively) that you don't have to tip by 1.) promoting the service as completely cashless and 2.) flat out lying to you by telling you when you sign up that the tip is included in the fare. How can you expect an on demand car service that, I'm sure by your own admission is 100% better than a cab experience, in a nicer car, quicker response, but is oftentimes 20-30% cheaper than said cab service, that a tip is included in that fare?

It is quite obvious that a tipping option is certainly available in the app, which would keep the transaction cashless, but Uber refuses to apply it to anything other than the UberTaxi service. How is that your drivers fault? A good portion of my clients really want to tip me and they feel badly when they find out that they can't because they were sold on a lie, too. This is just wrong on all levels.

You have tens of thousands of driver "partners" who have been duped into using their credit (oftentimes bad to begin with) to purchase or lease vehicles due to a false premise that Uber promised them. They can't just quit.


----------



## newsboy559

n1h0 said:


> And I'm entitled because I'm using the service the way Uber advertised it? I'm really having trouble wrapping my head around your guy's logic.


You just admitted it yourself. We don't fault you for this. The vast majority of drivers out there will tell you they never expect a tip. You also just admitted yourself that you would leave a tip if you had the opportunity to do so. Unfortunately, Uber makes this impossible, not drivers. We understand your predicament and we don't fault you for it. Uber is the one who sold you a lie, not the drivers.


----------



## pengduck

n1h0 said:


> If they slashed your rates, it's not our fault. It's Uber you should be taking that up with. Second, I always tip 20% at restaurants or anywhere it's considered CUSTOMARY. I don't tip the electrician. I don't tip the professor.
> 
> Also, why the hell should I know what the costs to operate your vehicle are?! This is absurd.
> 
> Edit: check the taxi? That's the metric I should use? How about I just USE the taxi and avoid all this bullshit.


You are the one that benefits from the slashed rates. So you should share the savings. Just a thought. I think all pax should have to ride with a driver all night just one time from the start of a shift to end of shift. Then maybe the could really appreciate what we do for them. See how many times a night we go through cancels and not get paid for them. How many time we get wrong pin drops because the pax is drunk. As far as using a taxi goes you pay for steak and get peanuts. Atleast with Uber you are getting more than you pay for which is why I believe that pax should tip.


----------



## pengduck

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Obviously you don't travel very often. For some strange unexplainable technical reason....taxi cab credit card machines only seem to work about half the time. BTW - Uber drivers would also like you to be able to put a tip on a CC....just like you can do with Lyft. In the mean time.....just carry enough cash to make up the difference from what you'd pay a taxi for the same trip. No need to tip beyond the cost of a cab. Try.....you can do this.....or if it's simpler and more convenient for you just pay more for a taxi and get worse service. Sure would hate to lose your cheap ass business.


I don't think the pax should need to carry cash if they choose not to. All the drivers should go online and order a square credit card reader. Damn their free and can increase your tips. My only tip last night was because I had a square. $5.00 more in my pocket.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

pengduck said:


> I don't think the pax should need to carry cash if they choose not to.


I don't think they should HAVE to either....but until Uber offers an option on the App for tipping.....they SHOULD. BTW - in all my Uber fares I've only had one person ask me if they could include a tip on their credit card. ALL the others just handed me cash. I personally don't see the value for ME to carry a square card reader.


----------



## pengduck

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't think they should HAVE to either....but until Uber offers an option on the App for tipping.....they SHOULD. BTW - in all my Uber fares I've only had one person ask me if they could include a tip on their credit card. ALL the others just handed me cash. I personally don't see the value for ME to carry a square card reader.


I've gotten 4 $20.00 tips with my square in the last month. That is why. It cost you nothing.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

pengduck said:


> I've gotten 4 $20.00 tips with my square in the last month. That is why. It cost you nothing.


It may cost you nothing.....but how do the passengers even know you have it unless they ask? Mine don't ask....they (occasionally) just hand me cash.


----------



## DriverJ

Sly said:


> Inprivate maybe. This isnt private.





pengduck said:


> You are the one that benefits from the slashed rates. So you should share the savings. Just a thought. I think all pax should have to ride with a driver all night just one time from the start of a shift to end of shift. Then maybe the could really appreciate what we do for them. See how many times a night we go through cancels and not get paid for them. How many time we get wrong pin drops because the pax is drunk. As far as using a taxi goes you pay for steak and get peanuts. Atleast with Uber you are getting more than you pay for which is why I believe that pax should tip.


The whiny asses couldn't ride along. These are 'soft,' self-entitled people.

They (many (non-tippers ))see everything as, 'what's it in for me,' or, 'what can YOU do for ME.' Generosity, consideration, and empathy aren't ideas they're close to.


----------



## pengduck

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It may cost you nothing.....but how do the passengers even know you have it unless they ask? Mine don't ask....they (occasionally) just hand me cash.


Usually a pax will ask me if they can tip through the app. I tell them no it's set up for tips. Then I tell them however if you would like to tip by credit card I can accept it through square.


----------



## DriverJ

pengduck said:


> Usually a pax will ask me if they can tip through the app. I tell them no it's set up for tips. Then I tell them however if you would like to tip by credit card I can accept it through square.


Just got to get their money before one of their friends says, "No, tipping is not required, it's included." I wanna bust someone in the mouth every time I hear that. Whatever idiot came up with that gem of an idea.

Uber should throw in the towel. Maybe Zimmer would give Travis a pink mustache, and a job. Travis, you need to go buy a case of water to get started, or wait, no you won't. That was someone else's lame idea.


----------



## DriverJ

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It may cost you nothing.....but how do the passengers even know you have it unless they ask? Mine don't ask....they (occasionally) just hand me cash.


To each their own, but it's great having a Square account/reader. I can't even estimate the money I've made having the reader, that I would have otherwise lost. This has been in the former of cab fares, and/or tips, Uber tips, and also jobs I've gotten because of Uber, but they wouldn't setup an Uber account even though they could have gotten a free ride. They paid me directly and loved it. I always do too. Just never quite got why someone would choose to pay me instead of taking a free ride. I don't lose sleep over it.

In case you're not familiar, there's zero charge if you don't use it, but a (reasonable) 2.75% flat fee. If I remember correctly.


----------



## DriverJ

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It may cost you nothing.....but how do the passengers even know you have it unless they ask? Mine don't ask....they (occasionally) just hand me cash.


As @pengduck said, I let them know as soon as they ask about tipping in the app, or talking about not having cash. I don't ask for tips, but I sure as hell let them know there's options when they bring it up.

One couple had me wait while they went in the house, got a card, and tipped me $4. I appreciated it very much. I knew they didn't have money. Plus, I cleared more on that tip than I do on one of Travis' lame-ass $5 rides...pitiful.


----------



## billybengal

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Tipping with Uber is actually a fee. It's a safety fee. It guarantees that your driver will not use a hammer on you but you need to inform the driver at the begining of the trip that you will pay the safety fee (tip him). The absolute opposite of this is lying to the driver that you will tip him but at the end of ride you don't. That guarantees hammer action. 
Not mentioning tipping and not tipping is sort of like russian roulette. But Uber drivers are actually pretty nice so you get a much better chance than the standard 1/6. Still you may get hammered.
Why risk it, buddy? Do you really have to be that lazy? Just keep a few singles with you. Enjoy the guarantee. And if you really want to get hammered, do it at a bar. Your head will hurt much less next morning.


----------



## DriverJ

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Yes, if it wasn't for Ubet's greed, total disregard for drivers, as well as passengers, and flat-out stupidity, things could be much different.

A little off topic from tipping, but I've been out here on a Friday night for about 3.5 hours now. I've had (2) rides for $10.67 GROSS!! After Uber and all other expenses, I may pocket about $4. That's fine with Uber! They'll put 300 more cars on the road tomorrow. Three thousand if they could find that many dumbasses that quickly.

Uber has managed to take something that could have been great, and ****ed it up in every way imaginable. Many of the riders are just beginning to get a peek behind the curtain.

I'm not a greedy person, but yeah, I'd like a tip. Not so much like as NEED!!


----------



## DriverJ

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


I honestly haven't read every post in this thread yet, but I did want to add, in case no one has. Many drivers rate passengers lower if they don't tip. I don't. Personally, I do have issues with anyone that is willing to use someone's service, and expect it to be practically paid for by the service provider, and not think of tipping. Uber has lied to the riders, as well as the drivers, so I can't totally blame the riders, but how can anyone expect me to come get them, ride them across down for $5, have Uber take a HUGE chunk of that, pay taxes, car washes, oil changes, repairs, and everything from the balance , AND me make a profit?


----------



## UberJames

Posts like this just piss me off.
Tipping may be gas money...
so how do you figure I wait a whole week before I can fill my tank again to drive your cheap ass around. 

Smaller fairs pay less... do the math.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriverJ said:


> To each their own, but it's great having a Square account/reader. I can't even estimate the money I've made having the reader, that I would have otherwise lost. This has been in the former of cab fares, and/or tips, Uber tips, and also jobs I've gotten because of Uber, but they wouldn't setup an Uber account even though they could have gotten a free ride. They paid me directly and loved it. I always do too. Just never quite got why someone would choose to pay me instead of taking a free ride. I don't lose sleep over it.


Accepting fares "off the App" is a whole different ball of wax. Not worth the risk IMHO....but this has been discussed before. Like I said....my customers don't give me that weak ass excuse about Geeez they wish they could add a tip to the App so four square in not attractive to me....even if it's cheap.


----------



## timmyolo

if you wanna be a tight-wad, use uber, there isnt any tipping included, so you can be a ****** to the driver and whats he or she gonna do about it? give you a 1 star? lmao
seriously, all these cheap suckers that say they wanna tip but have no cash. Then drop a 20 or a 10 on the next driver who does you a solid service and make up for all the times you "have no cash". funny how they always have enough cash for another beer while the driver is waiting


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

timmyolo said:


> ...funny how they always have enough cash for another beer while the driver is waiting


In the casino they just walked out of.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Accepting fares "off the App" is a whole different ball of wax. Not worth the risk IMHO....but this has been discussed before. Like I said....my customers don't give me that weak ass excuse about Geeez they wish they could add a tip to the App so four square in not attractive to me....even if it's cheap.


How exactly is it a risk?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> How exactly is it a risk?


Seriously? What permits and insurance are you using when you are charging customers for rides? How many attorneys do you have on retainer? How insulated are you by your multiple layers of corporate entities?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Seriously? What permits and insurance are you using when you are charging customers for rides? How many attorneys do you have on retainer? How insulated are you by your multiple layers of corporate entities?


You're not accepting fares; you're accepting tips / donations.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Personally I just signed up to get a card reader from PayPal. It cost me nothing, and best of all, I already have a debit card that is linked to my PayPal account, so I can turn around and use that debit card to put gas in the car, or whatever else I need.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You're not accepting fares; you're accepting tips / donations.


I'm not going to argue with you about semantics. I'll leave that to your attorneys if you're ever in an accident and your passenger(s) decides it's a retirement opportunity.


----------



## Rafael911

We live in the best country in world. Here, in the service industry it is customary to tip, unless you had a bad experience. Uber has made it so easy for you that you don't have to tip for the fare just to keep the cost down. I have seen people pay the taxi cab and tip the driver it's costing them more than double from what Uber charges. Riders like you get out of the car after having a great pleasent ride and full of information if your new to the area, have your laugage loaded and off loaded and don't tip. The ballet guy helps you with your laugage and gets a tip. Drivers are frustrated and Uber is the corporate because they have lower the fares so low that there is no money to be made. Sometimes you drive 5-10 minutes and the fare is 5-6 dollars, Uber makes more or half because they take their 20% plus $2 dollars out of every ride. That's why they are making billions at the drivers expense. The ware and tear of the vehicle is of the chain, I could easy put a thousand miles a week, for what $8 hour and hour or less, so that the customer can have a very cheap ride. Come on whenever you can, tip the driver if he diserves it since that's what Uber preaches but can't add it to the app on a cash less application,figure that one out.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm not going to argue with you about semantics. I'll leave that to your attorneys if you're ever in an accident and your passenger(s) decides it's a retirement opportunity.


A person who accepts tips via the square reader is no more at risk than a person who accepts cash tips, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## LenV

@Sly. Didn't you used to play Newman on Seinfeld?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @UberRiderMI , welcome to the forum.
> 
> This is a thread started by @TaninLa , also just an Uber Rider like yourself.
> I'm posting it so that @TaninLa post may be compared & contrasted to your post.
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/no-we-dont-accept-tips-say-so-many-drivers.4286/
> 
> Without commenting on your post, I just want to point this out:
> 1) Uber base rates are very low. It's not about to increase them anytime soon.
> 2) Uber has no plans of offering 'In App' Tipping. If Uber had wanted to, it could have extended the built-in tipping functionality for UberTaxi to UberX, UberXL, UberBLACK etc service options on the Uber platform.
> 3) The only viable option left to the Drivers is to make the Riders aware the "Being Uber Means That There is No Need to Tip", "Tip Is Included in the Fare" etc are just Uber Marketing Terms.
> View attachment 2783
> 
> 
> Edit:
> An afterthought: From the generally elitist & condescending tone of the post, I will be surprised if @UberRiderMI shows up again on the forum to engage the Drivers in a give and take of ideas. I think this may be another "Hit & Run" post.


well said.....


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.
> 
> As an Uber driver I don't need a tip. What I hate is sitting around not getting paid between fares waiting for the phone to ping. Reduce the amount of time I'm sitting around doing nothing and I'll be happy. Keep me busy, no tipping is required. I'll do my job get you where you're going safely, and expeditiously.


....disgracefull


----------



## newsboy559

billybengal said:


> Tipping with Uber is actually a fee. It's a safety fee. It guarantees that your driver will not use a hammer on you but you need to inform the driver at the begining of the trip that you will pay the safety fee (tip him). The absolute opposite of this is lying to the driver that you will tip him but at the end of ride you don't. That guarantees hammer action.
> Not mentioning tipping and not tipping is sort of like russian roulette. But Uber drivers are actually pretty nice so you get a much better chance than the standard 1/6. Still you may get hammered.
> Why risk it, buddy? Do you really have to be that lazy? Just keep a few singles with you. Enjoy the guarantee. And if you really want to get hammered, do it at a bar. Your head will hurt much less next morning.


I had a pickup at the bar district last night. Three riders, all good friends. They were nice people and polite riders despite being quite drunk. We were having good conversation. The front seat passenger tells me I'm dropping him off at his house first, then taking the other two to their house at another location. The ride is being paid for on the back seat passenger's Uber account. When I pull up to the first house, the guy in the front seat gets out and tells his friends to make sure they give me a nice tip because I'm driving a very nice car and being very professional. The back seat pax just nod and say they will. Well, guess what? We pull up to the second house and the back seat pax both quickly get out, slam the door and walk off. My tip was a "thank you."


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Sly said:


> I love Old country buffet.


....of that, I have no doubt.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lidman said:


> Now if you've ever seen the Jack Nicholson movie "Five Easy Pieces", the waitress gets no sympathy for her behavior.


Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


That's all fine....but for others who do not share your point of view, there should at least be a tip option on the app.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....of that, I have no doubt.


I tip, even in Old Country Buffet. If the waitress refills our drinks in a timely manner, and keeps up with clearing the used plates, I tip.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriverJ said:


> I can't even estimate the money I've made having the reader, that I would have otherwise lost. This has been in the former of *cab fares*, and/or tips, Uber tips, and also *jobs I've gotten because of Uber*, but they wouldn't setup an Uber account even though they could have gotten a free ride. *They paid me directly and loved it*.





DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> A person who accepts tips via the square reader is no more at risk than a person who accepts cash tips, but whatever floats your boat.


Reading comprehension is an important life skill. Read carefully the bolded text.


----------



## Ez-Russ

How can anyone go out without any cash on them? Just another excuse from cheapo passengers.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Ez-Russ said:


> How can anyone go out without any cash on them? Just another excuse from cheapo passengers.


once you attain millionaire+ status, you no longer can even physically carry cash on you. it simply melts away from your body if you attempt to carry it, because you become almost angelic in the way you interact with the world. this means any and all cash gets burned the moment you touch it. this is why no rich person carries cash on them.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I have always carried cash, but I wonder if it is a generational thing. I often eat lunch with my son, taking a half hazard approach to alternating on paying, and invariably when he pays it is with a debit card. My granddaughter, a highschool senior, uses a debit card too.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> once you attain millionaire+ status, you no longer can even physically carry cash on you. it simply melts away from your body if you attempt to carry it, because you become almost angelic in the way you interact with the world. this means any and all cash gets burned the moment you touch it. this is why no rich person carries cash on them.


I don't know how many rich people you have been around, but I have driven and associated with a number of them, and they have all carried cash, sometimes in rolls like in the movies. An executive I drove for 18years always had a large amount of cash, and had me carry petty cash of $100 to $200 regularly. Of course, these same people believed in tipping. One client of mine would have me tip doormen up to $50 to let me park close to the door.


----------



## Sly

Ez-Russ said:


> How can anyone go out without any cash on them? Just another excuse from cheapo passengers.


I spend less than $20 in cash in a month. Sometimes not even that.

My pay is auto deposited i write one check a month. I depend on credit card.


----------



## DjTim

I rarely, if ever carry cash. If I'm going to a restaurant or somewhere I know I'll be providing a tip, then I may carry some cash, but now most places allow you to tip right on the bill. Now - this doesn't mean I don't have cash or use cash for transactions. It's just a rare thing. With all the random shit that goes on in the world, who really wants to have large amounts of cash on them to accidentally give someone an "idea" that you may have more then that? Even the gas stations in my quiet working class suburb are getting robbed for 50 bucks. 

Banks are making it even harder to get cash. ATM fees are crazy, why pay to get your cash? This is why no one is carrying cash. Just another reason why Uber needs to turn the tipping feature on. It would (in some way) actually cost our riders to take out cash just to tip.


----------



## timmyolo

you cant bribe cops or pay off politicians with a debit card, just saying...


----------



## DjTim

timmyolo said:


> you cant bribe cops or pay off politicians with a debit card, just saying...


Why do you think I have stacks of cash sitting in my safe


----------



## Jay2dresq

DjTim said:


> Why do you think I have stacks of cash sitting in my safe


No silly. Everyone knows to look for the safe. Sew it into your mattress.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Always ask for my tip. "If you don't ask you will not get it." If customer said, well uber said it is already included. I show them my phone and I said: I dont see it. Do you see it? Oh. Then they ask me if cash is ok, I said yes. I take credit card too. I have a Square application on my phone to get pay. If they ask me how can I pay through UBER? I said, oh your Tipping option is not activated. Please e-mail [email protected] so they can activate your option.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Tipping is the customer choice and option and Not UBER. UBER don't want to activate the option because they are not getting any money on it. Drivers are not getting it because UBER said it is already included, so who has the driver's tip?


----------



## DriverJ

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Seriously? What permits and insurance are you using when you are charging customers for rides? How many attorneys do you have on retainer? How insulated are you by your multiple layers of corporate entities?


Same permits I use with Uber.


----------



## DriverJ

MoneyUber4 said:


> Tipping is the customer choice and option and Not UBER. UBER don't want to activate the option because they are not getting any money on it. Drivers are not getting it because UBER said it is already included, so who has the driver's tip?


Not me, that's all that matters.


----------



## RODERICK

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


We ALL UBER driverS should get going a worlwide campaign so Uber educate PASSENGERS ... RIDERS don't have to become our friends but being nasty and disrespectfull should cost them ... per example Uber should be telling passengers the car they are RIDING ON are not part of a Uber FLEET, they are private own cars, UBER should ALWAYS put a reminder to be kind to the UBER DRIVER ... that definitely would help Uber to retain drivers ...


----------



## MoneyUber4

Thank you for your comments. The problem is that UBER has created the problem by telling customers, "you do not need to tip." It is not UBER choice nor decision if the customer wants to tip or not. It has created confusion for both parties evolved on this transaction. Now this is easy to fix; "Activate a Tipping option on the application." It does not cost them anything. UBER went through the trouble of activating music choice for the client. How cant they activate this simple add on as a "Tipping option"


----------



## MoneyUber4

Please request your "Tipping option" to be activated by e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## DriverJ

LenV said:


> @Sly. Didn't you used to play Newman on Seinfeld?


He delivers mail and drunks.


----------



## cybertec69

Do you know that Uber get a $10 customer cancellation charge which we do not see, I have spoken to many riders and they tell me they get charged a $10 cancellation charge. Uber are nothing but snakes in the grass.


----------



## Shine'ola

Rafael911 said:


> We live in the best country in world. Here, in the service industry it is customary to tip, unless you had a bad experience. Uber has made it so easy for you that you don't have to tip for the fare just to keep the cost down. I have seen people pay the taxi cab and tip the driver it's costing them more than double from what Uber charges. Riders like you get out of the car after having a great pleasent ride and full of information if your new to the area, have your laugage loaded and off loaded and don't tip. The ballet guy helps you with your laugage and gets a tip. Drivers are frustrated and Uber is the corporate because they have lower the fares so low that there is no money to be made. Sometimes you drive 5-10 minutes and the fare is 5-6 dollars, Uber makes more or half because they take their 20% plus $2 dollars out of every ride. That's why they are making billions at the drivers expense. The ware and tear of the vehicle is of the chain, I could easy put a thousand miles a week, for what $8 hour and hour or less, so that the customer can have a very cheap ride. Come on whenever you can, tip the driver if he diserves it since that's what Uber preaches but can't add it to the app on a cash less application,figure that one out.


me and my ***** was all tore up yesterday, we had to go round to the corner store to get some smokes and Ripple, this Rican cat in a Camery took us for like $5, I know the deal so I gave him $2


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

n1h0 said:


> I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


Eh, deaf ears. Uber doesn't give a shit, passengers don't give a shit. Maybe we all will wise up and drop this Uber shit. Then you'll be back to yellow cab service only.


----------



## Jay2dresq

And nothing will change until another car service comes along that actually treats the drivers right, and Uber finds themselves left with the worst of the worst... drivers that don't speak English in worn out 300,000 mile Priuses, as all the good drivers and cars jumped ship.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

n1h0 said:


> Yes they definitely are chasing customers away, but it sounds like they're fine with that. But also how am I supposed to know if "the rate is fair?" I just pay what Uber says to pay...automatically. Which is how the service was advertised. I just don't get it....


I have some questions for you:

Do you tip your taxi driver?

How much does a cab ride cost versus the same uber ride?

I've even been told that Uber is cheaper than the metro in DC. How's this possible?

When you receive a service for an extremely low rate, it's customary in this country to tip!

As most of us have stated, we do **not** take this out on our passengers. We come here to share information and to vent. Now that you know this information, what will you do with it? Will you be mad at us for sharing the truth?


----------



## MKEUber

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have some questions for you:
> 
> Do you tip your taxi driver?
> 
> How much does a cab ride cost versus the same uber ride?
> 
> I've even been told that Uber is cheaper than the metro in DC. How's this possible?
> 
> When you receive a service for an extremely low rate, it's customary in this country to tip!
> 
> As most of us have stated, we do **not** take this out on our passengers. We come here to share information and to vent. Now that you know this information, what will you do with it? Will you be mad at us for sharing the truth?


Don't expect an entitled Millennial like n1h0 to understand.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

MKEUber said:


> Don't expect an entitled Millennial like n1h0 to understand.





n1h0 said:


> I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job.


I've only been in this gig for about 6 weeks, and assumed that I am not making decent money because I haven't learned the best practices and places to be and times to be there, etc.

But, truthfully, I'm not sure I see this as sustainable (particularly in this market), and I probably will be moving on soon -- especially once my insurance finds out, and I end up having to pay 5x the amount of my current insurance. I'm barely making money now.

As I've said before, it's unfortunate because I like the job and most of my passengers seem to like me. I get frequent compliments on the cleanliness of my car and so on. They feel safe with me -- some of them even worry about me doing this job as a woman and a mother.

Maybe they don't tip because they assume I'm making money somehow. Some of them assume Uber gives us cars! Maybe they think Uber gives us a gas allowance or a maintenance allowance. Maybe they think Uber pays us a fee on top of the fares to keep us going. Maybe they assume we get enough volume to make those cheap trips worthwhile. Who knows.

That's where I'm at. That's likely where many other drivers will find themselves.


----------



## DriverJ

cybertec69 said:


> Do you know that Uber get a $10 customer cancellation charge which we do not see, I have spoken to many riders and they tell me they get charged a $10 cancellation charge. Uber are nothing but snakes in the grass.


Doesn't surprise me, if it's true. I can only remember being paid for three cancelations aynway, out of MANY. I bet if Uber was out anything on the cancelations, like the drivers, these people would be charged for every one. They probably are, but Uber forgets to pass the money along.


----------



## Shine'ola

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


we fully knew what we were getting into (tipping not necessary ), but believe me, I never in my wildest dreams thought that 99% of the public would be the cheap tight ass people they have become with Uber drivers, our rides are less than half the price of a cab due to recent price cuts = cost drivers an extra 25%, so I say to you go ahead, ride in a smelly old cab for over double and tip the driver and never tip an Uber driver because we don't deserve it, we are actually all on a work release program for doing horrible things like keeping our cars clean and gassed up for assholes like you, tipping is not required for any job, it's just the right decent thing to do


----------



## DriverJ

Shine'ola said:


> we fully knew what we were getting into (tipping not necessary ), but believe me, I never in my wildest dreams thought that 99% of the public would be the cheap tight ass people they have become with Uber drivers, our rides are less than half the price of a cab due to recent price cuts = cost drivers an extra 25%, so I say to you go ahead, ride in a smelly old cab for over double and tip the driver and never tip an Uber driver because we don't deserve it, we are actually all on a work release program for doing horrible things like keeping our cars clean and gassed up for assholes like you, tipping is not required for any job, it's just the right decent thing to do


Great post. I say we have a mutiny. On all rides, tell the riders we're offering free Uber rides. We only ask for a reasonable cash tip.  With all of my minimum fare rides, I'd probably be getting a huge raise.


----------



## Lidman

Travis and co must have done a really good job into brainwashing some of the uber drivers in to things every existing cab on this earth smells bad. I'm sure there are some that are unkempt and smell. But that doesn't mean that they all do.

Driving uber is not a cut above driving a cab. It's the same thing. Rider/share is just another BS ambiguous phrasing the UBER bigwigs use to get around city regulations.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> Travis and co must have done a really good job into brainwashing some of the uber drivers in to things every existing cab on this earth smells bad. I'm sure there are some that are unkempt and smell. But that doesn't mean that they all do.
> 
> Driving uber is not a cut above driving a cab. It's the same thing. Rider/share is just another BS ambiguous phrasing the UBER bigwigs use to get around city regulations.


Actually a very valid statement. The biggest difference is cab drivers can earn a living.

I just had a lady here in town. She knew a lot about Uber. She was from Louisville, my market, but lives in New York, and had lived in London. We were talking about the low driver pay. She actually asked me, "Are you at least breaking even?" Something is wrong if 'breaking even' is a good thing.

Uber is BS personified.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Lidman said:


> Travis and co must have done a really good job into brainwashing some of the uber drivers in to things every existing cab on this earth smells bad. I'm sure there are some that are unkempt and smell. But that doesn't mean that they all do.
> 
> Driving uber is not a cut above driving a cab. It's the same thing. Rider/share is just another BS ambiguous phrasing the UBER bigwigs use to get around city regulations.


Just saw a greasy, bearded dude driving a cab with the windows cracked and a big, fat cigar in his mouth tonight!

Uber hasn't brainwashed me. I don't assume all cabs are the same throughout the states, but around here, cabs are nasty.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Just saw a greasy, bearded dude driving a cab with the windows cracked and a big, fat cigar in his mouth tonight!
> 
> Uber hasn't brainwashed me. I don't assume all cabs are the same throughout the states, but around here, cabs are nasty.


I don't like making blanket statements, but yeah, they suck here too. I do know some decent, honest cab drivers, but they're few and far between. It used to be different, before the aliens landed. Sorry, but it's the truth. Again, I can only speak of the situation here.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DriverJ said:


> I don't like making blanket statements, but yeah, they suck here too. I do know some decent, honest cab drivers, but they're few and far between. It used to be different, before the aliens landed. Sorry, but it's the truth. Again, I can only speak of the situation here.


As the daughter of an "alien," I resent when people speak that way. I enjoy the privilege of a "certificate of birth abroad;" does that make me better than any other human being? Who cares what your nationality. You're here to make a living, and I have no xenophobic qualms with that.

Sorry, I don't mean to sound harsh or disciplinary. I just felt the need to put that out there.

I also hate blanket statements, and didn't mean to insinuate ALL cabs are nasty or all cabbies are smelly. There probably are nice cabs, but I've never been in an SUV taxi with leather seats with a woman driver. I do think I offer a superior service for less than the price of a local taxi service.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Let's take it easy on the "alien" remarks. These people are the future of Uber and their leasing programs. Pretty soon....the only differences between cabs and Uber will be the color of the cars and the rates.


----------



## Big Machine

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> A person who accepts tips via the square reader is no more at risk than a person who accepts cash tips, but whatever floats your boat.


Want to bet real money on this? FYI ive been in the credit card processing industry for 10 years


----------



## Big Machine

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You're not accepting fares; you're accepting tips / donations.


Taking donations via credit card without a 501(c)3 on file...ok. Good way to end up on someones TMF list and blackballed from taking credit cards through any company


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

well you better get on updating that TMF list man because the world is full of millennial hipsters accepting all sorts of donations and tips on their square readers.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> As the daughter of an "alien," I resent when people speak that way. I enjoy the privilege of a "certificate of birth abroad;" does that make me better than any other human being? Who cares what your nationality. You're here to make a living, and I have no xenophobic qualms with that.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to sound harsh or disciplinary. I just felt the need to put that out there.
> 
> I also hate blanket statements, and didn't mean to insinuate ALL cabs are nasty or all cabbies are smelly. There probably are nice cabs, but I've never been in an SUV taxi with leather seats with a woman driver. I do think I offer a superior service for less than the price of a local taxi service.


That's why I made the point that not all cab driver's are bad. I just watched, firsthand as the industry here locally went to hell with such low quality humans starting to drive. I guess we are all descendants of 'aliens' here. I don't have any prejudices against anyone. Maybe they were great people when they got here, and the taxi industry messed them up...maybe.

Also, you weren't being harsh. I understand it may sound like I don't like a certain group. I guess some could look at it like I hate cab drivers, but that's not the case, I promise. I don't care who you are or where you come from, if you're a good person, you're a good person. If you're a poor excuse for a human being, then you just suck...period.


----------



## newsboy559

DriverJ said:


> Great post. I say we have a mutiny. On all rides, tell the riders we're offering free Uber rides. We only ask for a reasonable cash tip.  With all of my minimum fare rides, I'd probably be getting a huge raise.


I really like this idea! As we pull up to each rider, tell them you'd like to give them a free ride, as long as they will provide a reasonable tip at the end. Tell them to cancel the trip within the Uber app and that you can accept either cash or credit card. We all know they're not going to get charged a cancellation fee, right? If the rider cancels the trip, the driver is technically in the clear, right???


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

newsboy559 said:


> If the rider cancels the trip, the driver is technically in the clear, right???


Until the inevitable accident.


----------



## newsboy559

Big Machine said:


> Want to bet real money on this? FYI ive been in the credit card processing industry for 10 years


With cyber attacks happening across the globe, I would bet that you're probably just as safe, if not safer, carrying cash as opposed to trusting your security to "the cloud."


----------



## newsboy559

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Until the inevitable accident.


I would think you're better off not actually having the trip through Uber when it comes to the possibility of having an accident. We all know that insurance companies will drop you if you're ridesharing. So if you're not actually taking the trip through Uber, it seems to me the insurance company has nothing to get you on. You met the guy earlier in the night. He asked you for a ride home. He was gracious enough to offer you, now his friend, a 20 spot for the favor of getting him home. End of story.


----------



## timmyolo

Paid for gas...


----------



## pengduck

DriverJ said:


> Actually a very valid statement. The biggest difference is cab drivers can earn a living.
> 
> I just had a lady here in a town. She knew a lot about Uber. She was from Louisville, my market, but lives in New York, and had lived in London. We were talking about the low driver pay. She actually asked me, "Are you at least breaking even?" Something is wrong if 'breaking even' is a good thing.
> 
> Uber is BS personified.


Maybe she wants you to apply for the following: Food stamps, welfare, medicaid and section 8 housing. Then she can really ***** when her taxes skyrocket!


----------



## Lidman

Travis is a travesty.


----------



## timmyolo

Lidman said:


> Travis is a travesty.


you mean Travisty? hybrid word?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

newsboy559 said:


> So if you're not actually taking the trip through Uber, it seems to me the insurance company has nothing to get you on. You met the guy earlier in the night. He asked you for a ride home. He was gracious enough to offer you, now his friend, a 20 spot for the favor of getting him home. End of story.


Not quite the end of the story unless you believe in Fairy Tales. Your friend in the back seat will discard you like a used condom when s/he sees dollar signs.


----------



## UberDude2

...whew! The legs on this story has got to be getting tired! Anyone see my new avatar? Even the most interesting man in the world agrees. Enough said!


----------



## UberDude2

JaxBeachDriver said:


> As the daughter of an "alien," I resent when people speak that way. I enjoy the privilege of a "certificate of birth abroad;" does that make me better than any other human being? Who cares what your nationality. You're here to make a living, and I have no xenophobic qualms with that.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to sound harsh or disciplinary. I just felt the need to put that out there.
> 
> I also hate blanket statements, and didn't mean to insinuate ALL cabs are nasty or all cabbies are smelly. There probably are nice cabs, but I've never been in an SUV taxi with leather seats with a woman driver. I do think I offer a superior service for less than the price of a local taxi service.


_"You're here to make a living, and I have no *XENOPHOBIC* qualms with that."_

Thank you Jax, i had to look this one up but i think i have a new "ringer" when i play words with friends!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberDude2 said:


> ...whew! The legs on this story has got to be getting tired! Anyone see my new avatar? Even the most interesting man in the world agrees. Enough said!
> 
> View attachment 2912


Beautiful!


----------



## SgtMurphy

JaxBeachDriver said:


> As the daughter of an "alien," I resent when people speak that way. I enjoy the privilege of a "certificate of birth abroad;" does that make me better than any other human being? Who cares what your nationality. You're here to make a living, and I have no xenophobic qualms with that.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to sound harsh or disciplinary. I just felt the need to put that out there.
> 
> I also hate blanket statements, and didn't mean to insinuate ALL cabs are nasty or all cabbies are smelly. There probably are nice cabs, but I've never been in an SUV taxi with leather seats with a woman driver. I do think I offer a superior service for less than the price of a local taxi service.


I'm sure we can all agree that if one is in The U.S., one should speak English or be working at fluency every day. This is the responsible thing to do.
And if someone is illegally here, no situation is acceptable:
Either they're taking jobs and not paying the full tax burden, while driving down wages, or they're on welfare without having paid in fully. 
Assimilate. That's what every nation in the world asks of aliens.*

*Aliens is an official government term, regardless of how hard some people work to make it seem like a crime against humanity to use the term.


----------



## DriverJ

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm sure we can all agree that if one is in The U.S., one should speak English or be working at fluency every day. This is the responsible thing to do.
> And if someone is illegally here, no situation is acceptable:
> Either they're taking jobs and not paying the full tax burden, while driving down wages, or they're on welfare without having paid in fully.
> Assimilate. That's what every nation in the world asks of aliens.*
> 
> *Aliens is an official government term, regardless of how hard some people work to make it seem like a crime against humanity to use the term.


Exactly! I would be greatly appreciative of a country that is willing to take me in and offer an opportunity to have a better life. A chance to get out of some poor shit-hole existence. This country was built by those that came here, appreciated the chance they had, and made the most of it. Learning to communicate in the native language isn't too much too ask. Paying your share of taxes, and not becoming a burden on society by laying around on your lazy ass while everyone else supports you, isn't too much to ask.

Most of the cab drivers here, that I've been around, let it be known they have zero respect, or consideration to offer those that welcomed them in. They may sit in a cab for long hours, but they're still looking for that fast buck. Couldn't care less how they get it. Again, there are exceptions. Country of origin seems to be the biggest factor. Most are such ripoffs though, I get tired of hearing the stories. If this is you - head to Miami or New York to catch the next ship out full of the worthless scum that comes here expecting a free ride.

Act right, or we ship your ass back.

Bon Voyage


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I just noticed this tonight and thought it was worth mentioning. In the passenger terms of service:

"Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

How in the **** can they say the tip is included and then say that "included" does not mean we get any extra money? Lol. I mean, how the **** does that make any sense? I think my mother runs uber: She's the only person I know who talks that way.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Tx rides said:


> Actually, this is not an unusual opinion. Particularly with world travelers. Many people do not carry cash anymore, and having to have a few bucks on hand for every Tom Dick and Harry when you are traveling can be a real hassle. I would say at least 70% of our business travelers don't tip, and we do not expect them to. Sometimes they will throw a nice bonus to drivers for a personal run, or a Hail Mary save, but they get the same service as our regular tipping clients.
> 
> I have to say, I do agree with the poster who came here to this forum and was rather appalled by the anti-passenger posts they read. I would not intentionally use a service if it's representatives freely trashed its customers. Sure, some customers are not deserving of respect, but I always tend to keep that on a private note. You never know who may read what you write.
> 
> I would also like to challenge those Uber advocates who have championed the "Adapt or Die" movement: perhaps no-tipping is the wave of the future(?)
> 
> Perhaps you need to let go of those old school traditions just like you think our company should let go of our old ways or die. [food for thought]
> 
> Remember-part of the Uber appeal is indeed a car right now, no cash required.


I for one, personally hope that ridership does decline. Drivers already suffer due to low rates and driver saturation, but Uber continues these policies because they grow overall ridership and therefore, profits, reinforcing to them that their policies are good ones. If their profit starts declining, they will have to address the issues at hand.


----------



## Sly

RideshareGuru said:


> I for one, personally hope that ridership does decline. Drivers already suffer due to low rates and driver saturation, but Uber continues these policies because they grow overall ridership and therefore, profits, reinforcing to them that their policies are good ones. If their profit starts declining, they will have to address the issues at hand.


If ridership declines then that is evidence that prices are too high and should not be mandated by our socialist Orlando government.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Sly said:


> If ridership declines then that is evidence that prices are too high and should not be mandated by our socialist Orlando government.


No, that is an uneducated response. Companies actually take surveys when things like that happen.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How in the **** can they say the tip is included and then say that "included" does not mean we get any extra money? Lol. I mean, how the **** does that make any sense? I think my mother runs uber: She's the only person I know who talks that way.


UberEase.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Sly said:


> If ridership declines then that is evidence that prices are too high and should not be mandated by our socialist Orlando government.


Too HIGH?! Who could work for even less money?! You must be killin it. How much are you making each week?


----------



## MKEUber

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Too HIGH?! Who could work for even less money?! You must be killin it. How much are you making each week?


If you read earlier in this thread, he admitted that he doesn't tip in resturants. So he doesn't need that much money to live on, he saves a lot from not tipping. Rate cuts and passanger's not tipping doesn't phase this dude.


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> I for one, personally hope that ridership does decline. Drivers already suffer due to low rates and driver saturation, but Uber continues these policies because they grow overall ridership and therefore, profits, reinforcing to them that their policies are good ones. If their profit starts declining, they will have to address the issues at hand.


I would think it would have to decline, or at least taper off. Granted, they are exponentially larger than us, but they continue to throw out $30 free rides to get new riders...they have been doing that for as long as I can remember. We are very conservative with freebies, measuring the ROI religiously, and after throwing so many at s particular geographic, we move on. Surely between the freebies, the legal fees, and such, they pause at some point to count the change too? Oh what I'd give to peek at the books! The "real" books!! Lol


----------



## RideshareGuru

Tx rides said:


> I would think it would have to decline, or at least taper off. Granted, they are exponentially larger than us, but they continue to throw out $30 free rides to get new riders...they have been doing that for as long as I can remember. We are very conservative with freebies, measuring the ROI religiously, and after throwing so many at s particular geographic, we move on. Surely between the freebies, the legal fees, and such, they pause at some point to count the change too? Oh what I'd give to peek at the books! The "real" books!! Lol


Baidu is poised to infuse them with another $600MM. The question becomes, with all of the venture capital that they are receiving, how do they turn a decent ROI and return profits to stakeholders? They are already in nearly every major city worldwide, they are now counting on 3rd and 4th tier cities for growth, specifically targeting college cities that have low populations and really cheap pax. In SF, they have already taken over 50% market share away from cab drivers, so at what point does their growth in large, mature markets taper off and decline? Also, the regulatory framework is starting to catch up with them, resulting in high legal fees and being pushed out of various markets (Las Vegas, New Delhi). If they were publicly traded, I'd be shorting them pretty heavily right now.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

n1h0 said:


> I just came across this forum and I have to say, WTF are you guys talking about? I thought one of the main selling points of Uber over regular taxi service is that you don't have to worry about tipping or any of that shit, you're just billed automatically. You just put your credit card in once and you're set. Simple and convenient. But now you guys are telling me I should make sure I have cash on hand to tip?! Seriously what a crock of shit. Atleast with a yellow taxi (or a restaraunt, etc.), I can put the tip on the card. I'm sorry but if you don't think your employer is treating you guys right, do what any reasonable person would do and find another job. Don't take it out the customer.


*FIRST :*
I hear your language and I believe your rating will be somewhere around 4.2 - maximum 4.5 correct?
"Language" is an excellent indicator of a persons attitude.
Personally *I am a driver that will still give you 5 stars even if you decide NOT to tip*,
but it depends if you're a normal person, or if you're interacting the same way you just did here... that way it's just a "3.0"

*SECOND:*
You are seriously telling drivers to get "the F... out of Uber" and find another job?
wow.. nice attitude and I will not lower myself to match with you. We are many former taxidrivers and most likely the only professional experienced
drivers that made a "switch" into a position where WE NOW CAN also rate you for all the insult we received while we were driving yellow cars.
As taxi drivers we had to swallow the bitter pills some of you guys gave us every day and night. Now that at least changed.

*YOU ARE WELCOME:*
You are welcome with Uber but be warned, the Quality of the service will reach the quality of the service you ran away from very very soon.
I was very happy with what "Uber was" but also very upset about what "Uber became today"

I believe if they kick out some pax that don't deserve something really really cool like Uber, the quality of pax will increase.
This will also raise the standard of the Uber drivers again. It could become a more elite system of transportation.
(it was in the beginning..)

*Today we are just driving the crap that the taxidrivers refused to transport.

*


----------



## DriverJ

MKEUber said:


> If you read earlier in this thread, he admitted that he doesn't tip in resturants. So he doesn't need that much money to live on, he saves a lot from not tipping. Rate cuts and passanger's not tipping doesn't phase this dude.


He doesn't look like the _fine dining_ type. Guess most people don't tip at the golden arches.


----------



## DriverJ

Sly said:


> If ridership declines then that is evidence that prices are too high and should not be mandated by our socialist Orlando government.


You should email Uber and tell them your fares are too high down there. I bet you'll get free membership to the _*Secret Circle*_.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Too HIGH?! Who could work for even less money?! You must be killin it. How much are you making each week?


They pay for his gas, and he gets all the bottled water he can drink. He has to buy the water though.


----------



## dgsfdriver

Lidman said:


> Tipping is everything. Especially in a bar rush!!! That's why drunks are more easier to tolerate when working for a cab company. They usually tip more then the fare itself.


When i first start working for uber 15 months ago, i was not going for tip, because the fare was decent enough that tip is nonsense. However, the fare lowered 50% in 1 year. What do u think our momentum will be? Sure, some drivers quit, because they can. Some cant, because they were forced into this situation. They have car loan and bills to pay. So why we dont deserve tip. This is american culture. Tipping is everywhere in most services. Do u tip when u dining in restaurant.

Btw, thanks for helping us to lobby uber to raise fare. im sure most of the drivers here had done that too. However, uber is not planning to do so. They probably will come up with some excuse to lower the fare once again.

Some market will soon meet the chicago 90 cents per mile fare.
If u think they fare is too cheap, tip the driver instead. Dont be cheap because your company dont reimburse your tip.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm sure we can all agree that if one is in The U.S., one should speak English or be working at fluency every day. This is the responsible thing to do.
> And if someone is illegally here, no situation is acceptable:
> Either they're taking jobs and not paying the full tax burden, while driving down wages, or they're on welfare without having paid in fully.
> Assimilate. That's what every nation in the world asks of aliens.*
> 
> *Aliens is an official government term, regardless of how hard some people work to make it seem like a crime against humanity to use the term.


My mother has lived in this country legally for 20+ years. Despite English being her native language (she's from Scotland, ffs!), she's been told to "learn English." Just because someone speaks with an accent doesn't mean they don't speak or understand English.

Someone once responded to her, "No habla espanol." To which she replied, in her thick Scottish brogue, "WHAT?!"

And how could you possibly know the taxes that someone pays?! Do you ask every foreigner you meet to provide you with papers to prove their legality? Do you ask to see proof that they filed their taxes? Do you look at their checks to ensure the proper taxes were deducted?

Taking jobs without paying the full tax burden? I guess if they're working under the table, that's true. Then again, it's also true for lots of Americans concomitantly working under the table while collecting disability or unemployment benefits.

A more likely scenario for immigrants is they are working under a fake social security number, which means they are paying taxes, but not getting the tax breaks. And in many states they cannot get drivers licenses, college funding, or "welfare" benefits.

I think we can all agree that we do not know anyone's story before they tell it to us.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DriverJ said:


> Exactly! I would be greatly appreciative of a country that is willing to take me in and offer an opportunity to have a better life. A chance to get out of some poor shit-hole existence. This country was built by those that came here, appreciated the chance they had, and made the most of it. Learning to communicate in the native language isn't too much too ask. Paying your share of taxes, and not becoming a burden on society by laying around on your lazy ass while everyone else supports you, isn't too much to ask.
> 
> Most of the cab drivers here, that I've been around, let it be known they have zero respect, or consideration to offer those that welcomed them in. They may sit in a cab for long hours, but they're still looking for that fast buck. Couldn't care less how they get it. Again, there are exceptions. Country of origin seems to be the biggest factor. Most are such ripoffs though, I get tired of hearing the stories. If this is you - head to Miami or New York to catch the next ship out full of the worthless scum that comes here expecting a free ride.
> 
> Act right, or we ship your ass back.
> 
> Bon Voyage


So welcoming! How could any cab driver not be courteous, respectful and greatly appreciative to someone with such a welcoming and respectful attitude?


----------



## Shine'ola

Sly said:


> If ridership declines then that is evidence that prices are too high and should not be mandated by our socialist Orlando government.


he actually thinks he can stop time and do 7 $4 trips in an hour or actually turn a profit on 50 cents a mile


----------



## Sly

Shine'ola said:


> he actually thinks he can stop time and do 7 $4 trips in an hour or actually turn a profit on 50 cents a mile


Your psychic abilities sucks.
I do turn a profit at 0.75 cents per mile though.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Sly said:


> Your psychic abilities sucks.
> I do turn a profit at 0.75 cents per mile though.


10c/mile?


----------



## CowboyMC

Tx rides said:


> Actually, this is not an unusual opinion. Particularly with world travelers. Many people do not carry cash anymore, and having to have a few bucks on hand for every Tom Dick and Harry when you are traveling can be a real hassle. I would say at least 70% of our business travelers don't tip, and we do not expect them to. Sometimes they will throw a nice bonus to drivers for a personal run, or a Hail Mary save, but they get the same service as our regular tipping clients.
> 
> I have to say, I do agree with the poster who came here to this forum and was rather appalled by the anti-passenger posts they read. I would not intentionally use a service if it's representatives freely trashed its customers. Sure, some customers are not deserving of respect, but I always tend to keep that on a private note. You never know who may read what you write.
> 
> I would also like to challenge those Uber advocates who have championed the "Adapt or Die" movement: perhaps no-tipping is the wave of the future(?)
> 
> Perhaps you need to let go of those old school traditions just like you think our company should let go of our old ways or die. [food for thought]
> 
> Remember-part of the Uber appeal is indeed a car right now, no cash required.


Where are you from, Pluto? I was a "world business traveler". I always had cash on me for tipping. What, you are you going to give the bellhop your credit card? But, in case, the passenger doesn't have cash, I use Square. I would say that 70% of my business customers tip, you must be doing something wrong. I guess you do not educate your passengers. If you don't expect tips, you are in the wrong business and you make it tough on everyone else driving Uber, to make a living.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

UberRiderMI said:


> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.


Next time your in a restaurant don't tip and see what happen's ..And the service your getting from the uber drivers is just the normal evolution of poor pay....Poor Pay = Poor Service...


----------



## Killeen Ubur

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> God forbid people do a little mental math. It keeps the mind sharp, rather than letting it atrophy like a smartphone zombie.
> 
> Here's a tip: 10% of any number is just sliding the decimal one place to the left.
> 
> $15.35 fare --> $1.53
> 
> Now either double that number for a 20% tip, or take half and add that for a 15% tip. Remember that you can be as lazy as you want with the rounding.


Just go European the tip is in the bill...........very easy


----------



## CowboyMC

Here is what my tipping clients have to say about it:
"I'm happy to tip, if I can can my ride on it." Client calls a taxi, they say will be there in 15 min and an hour later they so up. UberX is a premium service that is pricing as a discount service, when compared to a taxi. 
Taxi - Driver doesn't usually own the car and it can be a beaten up old car.
UberX - Driver owns a late model car and takes care of it.
Taxi - Will be there in 15 min and arrive an hour late.
UberX - Client gets closest car and knows the time it will take and can see the driver as he comes.
Taxi - Driver an be a criminal.
UberX - Driver has to pass a criminal background check among others.

So don't devalue yourself. You are worth more then you thing.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

CowboyMC said:


> Here is what my tipping clients have to say about it:
> "I'm happy to tip, if I can can my ride on it." Client calls a taxi, they say will be there in 15 min and an hour later they so up. UberX is a premium service that is pricing as a discount service, when compared to a taxi.
> Taxi - Driver doesn't usually own the car and it can be a beaten up old car.
> UberX - Driver owns a late model car and takes care of it.
> Taxi - Will be there in 15 min and arrive an hour late.
> UberX - Client gets closest car and knows the time it will take and can see the driver as he comes.
> Taxi - Driver an be a criminal.
> UberX - Driver has to pass a criminal background check among others.
> 
> So don't devalue yourself. You are worth more then you thing.


Right on!!!!! Business man have a tipping allowance lets get some of that


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

CowboyMC said:


> Taxi - Driver an be a criminal.
> UberX - Driver has to pass a criminal background check among others.


Seriously? Taxi background checks are MUCH more involved than anything Uber does.


----------



## Sly

Killeen Ubur said:


> Next time your in a restaurant don't tip and see what happen's ..And the service your getting from the uber drivers is just the normal evolution of poor pay....Poor Pay = Poor Service...


non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


Its AMAZING the shit that comes out of you. Hopefully (for you and the wait staff) you only visit a restaurant once before moving on or sticking with the drive thru.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Oh, I just realized that was 0.75 cents per mile (3/4 of a penny). You are clearly communicating with us from the distant past.



Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


Keep on keeping on, Sly. You eagerly work for little money, and you don't care to be tipped.

How much do you make each week? Could you please share? Maybe then I'll understand.


----------



## tj06civiclx

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


False


----------



## tj06civiclx

I can understand why riders don't tip though... They are told it's not necessary by Uber, and they aren't given the option to tip on the app.


----------



## CowboyMC

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


I wouldn't want to eat your food. I know waitresses that will spit in the food of people that don't tip. Of course, if this is the first time you are in the joint, you might get away with it.


----------



## MKEUber

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


Yop must never go back to the same restaurant twice. Servers NEVER forget a non-tipper.


----------



## UberHammer

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


People in society don't function the way you think they do. Servers do things to customers that customers never know. It's pretty sickening to have witnessed it, and most people who have worked in service restaurants know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Let's just say Sly has most likely ingested a few things that weren't itemized on the bill.


----------



## UberHammer

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Seriously? Taxi background checks are MUCH more involved than anything Uber does.


In Columbus all Uber drivers have to pass the same city background check the city does to taxi drivers. This is in addition to Uber's background check. The only thing the city did in their background check that Uber didn't is the fingerprint run from the FBI database.


----------



## UberHammer

Killeen Ubur said:


> Right on!!!!! Business man have a tipping allowance lets get some of that


This is where Uber is leaving revenue on the table. When my company had me travel and expense cabs, the tip to the cab drivers was expensed. It didn't cost me anything to tip the cab driver. The company paid what I tipped the driver.

For Uber, tipping would increase their costs, as the credit card companies want 2 to 3% of the amount being chargesd So if a $10 tip got added on to an Uber fare, this tip would cost Uber $0.30 in a higher credit card transaction cost. This is simply overcome by Uber taking a percentage of the tip. Granted, the right thing to do would be for Uber to just take 3% of the tip to cover this additional expense. But we know Uber doesn't do the right thing for its drivers. So we all know they would want the same percentage of the tip as the percentage of the fare (20 to 28%).

At this point, I'd be willing to give up 20-28% of the tips just to get Uber to let go of this ridiculous no tipping policy. Uber could increase it's OWN revenue 15% just by adding the tip feature and taking it's "share" of the tips.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

It is illegal in the state of Massachusetts for management / employers to take any cut of the tips. Starbucks got into trouble with this awhile back. It's not fair to the tippers anyway; I'm tipping the working man, not the corporate giant.


----------



## UberHammer

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> It is illegal in the state of Massachusetts for management / employers to take any cut of the tips. Starbucks got into trouble with this awhile back. It's not fair to the tippers anyway; I'm tipping the working man, not the corporate giant.


When has something being illegal ever stopped Uber before?


----------



## Lidman

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


 why don't you just admit that you're a cheapskate. most people in restaurants tip...


----------



## NickNolte

I hate the concept of forced tipping. Tipping should ALWAYS be because the customer "wants" to do it. Not because it is required. Please see Steve Buscemi in Reservoir Dogs for my take.


----------



## Tx rides

Killeen Ubur said:


> Next time your in a restaurant don't tip and see what happen's ..And the service your getting from the uber drivers is just the normal evolution of poor pay....Poor Pay = Poor Service...


But-most restaurant servers earn "tipped wages" which is 2.13/hr. It's important to remember that Uber sells this as "all inclusive" service, and advertises insane driver wages online, and on the air.


----------



## Tx rides

NickNolte said:


> I hate the concept of forced tipping. Tipping should ALWAYS be because the customer "wants" to do it. Not because it is required. Please see Steve Buscemi in Reservoir Dogs for my take.


With new IRS rules, you cannot mandate "tips", even though there are employers dumb enough to keep doing it.


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> Where are you from, Pluto? I was a "world business traveler". I always had cash on me for tipping. What, you are you going to give the bellhop your credit card? But, in case, the passenger doesn't have cash, I use Square. I would say that 70% of my business customers tip, you must be doing something wrong. I guess you do not educate your passengers. If you don't expect tips, you are in the wrong business and you make it tough on everyone else driving Uber, to make a living.


I am not an Uber partner. We sell an all inclusive service. Unlike Uber, when we say we our drivers earn far above minimum wage, we mean it. Most of our business travelers seek as much all inclusive as possible. As one told me, if he tipped every single person that expected a gratuity today, he would easily hand out over $100/day, because so many professions now define themselves as "tipped", even though they are not hired as "tipped". Many companies prefer inclusive because it is easier to reconcile. Many of our travelers may have more then four or five car services in one day. They don't have a problem paying the premium price, they just want their people picked up and taken to the next location, consistently and professionally, worry free. If our chauffeurs expected gratuities, that would be no different then a banquet server expecting a gratuity on top of one that was already built into the tab. Sure, every once in a while you get someone who wants to throw a wad of bills on top of what they've already paid, but that should be considered a blessing, not an expected payment.


----------



## CowboyMC

Tx rides said:


> But-most restaurant servers earn "tipped wages" which is 2.13/hr. It's important to remember that Uber sells this as "all inclusive" service, and advertises insane driver wages online, and on the air.


I earn untipped wages $5.38/hr


----------



## pengduck

Tx rides said:


> But-most restaurant servers earn "tipped wages" which is 2.13/hr. It's important to remember that Uber sells this as "all inclusive" service, and advertises insane driver wages online, and on the air.


Wish I was making $2.13 an hr.


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> I earn untipped wages $5.38/hr


As a server? In what state? Is it a really small business? Federal min wage is the rule in most cases. I can't say that I'd work for anyone who skirts such really low wages in the first place. :-(


----------



## Tx rides

pengduck said:


> Wish I was making $2.13 an hr.


Do you mean "as in Uber driver "? 
I get that, if that's what you mean.but, why drive for them? I guess that something I don't understand as I meet so many drivers who report such crappy pay. I want to scream from a rooftop: "why are you enabling this house of cards????" I try to not repeat that mantra here in this forum, because I think you get enough of that from cab drivers. But seriously, I am of the mindset which refuses to enable a bad thing.that is why we never partnered with this company. We have some peers who did, in spite of all they knew. Now,they are witnessing the next level of "uberlux, etc" and asking "WTH?" They are miffed because they increased their SUV fleet to service UberBlack demands which were sold to them as a sure thing. I ask "why are you surprised?"


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Just use your best judgement and don't be a cheapskate. It's hilarious to me that radio and TV shows are talking so much about tipping around the holidays like knowing who and how much to tip is such an onerous proposition, capable of ruining your holiday season. If you're a good person you will know who to tip and how much in the moment. You don't need any damn rules.


----------



## NickNolte

Tx rides said:


> With new IRS rules, you cannot mandate "tips", even though there are employers dumb enough to keep doing it.


I'm talking about socially mandating tips. I.E. making people feel bad for not tipping.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Just use your best judgement and don't be a cheapskate. It's hilarious to me that radio and TV shows are talking so much about tipping around the holidays like knowing who and how much to tip is such an onerous proposition, capable of ruining your holiday season. If you're a good person you will know who to tip and how much in the moment. You don't need any damn rules.


That is not really true, everyone seems to add an expectation for a little extra these days.why not just charge what you want to be paid, or, if a business owner, charge enough to pay the employees a better wage? Consumers get tired of having to pad everyone's paycheck and figure out whether they paid enough. My God, I have seen lists of "people to tip "written by people who want to be tipped. Criminy, who doesn't want a little extra money? You know who you don't see on that list? Nurses aides. Some of the lowest paid, unappreciated employees out there. Why aren't they on that list? But a tattoo artist makes the rank? Or a massage therapist? Or acupuncturist? Let's face it, the list grows every year, and it is a hell of a lot of guesswork. People are shifting the payroll to the consumer in a more subjective manner.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So welcoming! How could any cab driver not be courteous, respectful and greatly appreciative to someone with such a welcoming and respectful attitude?


???? How do you know what kind of attitude their passengers have? Got some ESP going on? I would imagine most customers would want a pleasant, or at least, normal experience when they get into a cab. That's not what they get.


----------



## Tx rides

NickNolte said:


> I'm talking about socially mandating tips. I.E. making people feel bad for not tipping.


Oh, I agree with you there. We sell a particular level of service to our clients. They must be able to expect that, regardless of any gratuity they may add. That service is nonnegotiable , and we only employee chauffeurs who agree with that philosophy.


----------



## Tx rides

DriverJ said:


> ???? How do you know what kind of attitude their passengers have? Got some ESP going on? I would imagine most customers would want a pleasant, or at least, normal experience when they get into a cab. That's not what they get.


I think the mileage varies. Just like with any other service industry. I don't like to broad brush, or stereotype.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Tx rides said:


> That is not really true, everyone seems to add an expectation for a little extra these days.why not just charge what you want to be paid, or, if a business owner, charge enough to pay the employees a better wage? Consumers get tired of having to pad everyone's paycheck and figure out whether they paid enough. My God, I have seen lists of "people to tip "written by people who want to be tipped. Criminy, who doesn't want a little extra money? You know who you don't see on that list? Nurses aides. Some of the lowest paid, unappreciated employees out there. Why aren't they on that list? But a tattoo artist makes the rank? Or a massage therapist? Or acupuncturist? Let's face it, the list grows every year, and it is a hell of a lot of guesswork. People are shifting the payroll to the consumer in a more subjective manner.


Well that's what I'm talking about. Ignore these silly lists and radio personalities. Just do what you feel is right. You will know the answer in your heart . Your heart will also tell you if you are being a cheapskate.


----------



## Lidman

Here Larry isn't certain how much he should tip. So he seeks guidance from Jason Alexander, who clearly distinguishes himself from George Castanza.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

One time I was having lunch, and I could tell my waitress was having a less than stellar day. She didn't have to say anything; I could just feel it. Despite this, she did a fine job serving me, so I left her a 100% tip (the same price as the meal). This is what I'm talking about: you need to be perceptive to know the best times & people to tip. It's not like anyone can give you a spreadsheet filled with professions in one column and tip amounts in the other.


----------



## UberHammer

NickNolte said:


> I'm talking about socially mandating tips. I.E. making people feel bad for not tipping.


Feelings are a result of one's conscience. One can not make someone else feel any emotion without appealing to their conscience. The only people who shouldn't tip are those who lack a conscience... because they have no soul.


----------



## pengduck

Tx rides said:


> Do you mean "as in Uber driver "?
> I get that, if that's what you mean.but, why drive for them? I guess that something I don't understand as I meet so many drivers who report such crappy pay. I want to scream from a rooftop: "why are you enabling this house of cards????" I try to not repeat that mantra here in this forum, because I think you get enough of that from cab drivers. But seriously, I am of the mindset which refuses to enable a bad thing.that is why we never partnered with this company. We have some peers who did, in spite of all they knew. Now,they are witnessing the next level of "uberlux, etc" and asking "WTH?" They are miffed because they increased their SUV fleet to service UberBlack demands which were sold to them as a sure thing. I ask "why are you surprised?"


Yes as a driver. I think when they legislate Uber here after the first of the year things will be a lot better for the drivers. Not only that Uber will have to raise rates once they go public in order to keep investors happy.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Sly said:


> Your psychic abilities sucks.
> I do turn a profit at 0.75 cents per mile though.


Interested to understand "how" you are able to turn a profit..
Port St. John, is that Orlando fare? If so then you have a waiting time per hour of $7.80
and a price per mile of $1.20

Out of experience I believe that about half of the miles we drive are "empty miles" so that would reduce your net profit significally.
Also let's not forget that $1.20 is still before the Uber cut.

I might be wrong and don't want to sound too aggressive dear Sly, but I see you more in the $0.50 cents per mile area.
If you would deduct $0.56 per mile in your tax return you for sure will report a loss to the IRS.

It can only work if there is a lot of "Surging" going on in Port St. John.

but I might be wrong and you may have invented a machine that turns water into gasoline


----------



## pengduck

Tx rides said:


> That is not really true, everyone seems to add an expectation for a little extra these days.why not just charge what you want to be paid, or, if a business owner, charge enough to pay the employees a better wage? Consumers get tired of having to pad everyone's paycheck and figure out whether they paid enough. My God, I have seen lists of "people to tip "written by people who want to be tipped. Criminy, who doesn't want a little extra money? You know who you don't see on that list? Nurses aides. Some of the lowest paid, unappreciated employees out there. Why aren't they on that list? But a tattoo artist makes the rank? Or a massage therapist? Or acupuncturist? Let's face it, the list grows every year, and it is a hell of a lot of guesswork. People are shifting the payroll to the consumer in a more subjective manner.


As independent contractors we have had that taken away by the Uber platform. We should be able to charge a living rate not what Uber sees as a rate where Uber is the only one that benefits.


----------



## pengduck

Tx rides said:


> That is not really true, everyone seems to add an expectation for a little extra these days.why not just charge what you want to be paid, or, if a business owner, charge enough to pay the employees a better wage? Consumers get tired of having to pad everyone's paycheck and figure out whether they paid enough. My God, I have seen lists of "people to tip "written by people who want to be tipped. Criminy, who doesn't want a little extra money? You know who you don't see on that list? Nurses aides. Some of the lowest paid, unappreciated employees out there. Why aren't they on that list? But a tattoo artist makes the rank? Or a massage therapist? Or acupuncturist? Let's face it, the list grows every year, and it is a hell of a lot of guesswork. People are shifting the payroll to the consumer in a more subjective manner.


There are people who going to tip no matter what. As well As though that won't tip no matter what. I just wish we had a tip option for those who are not sure. I picked up two sets of people from a very nice rest. last night. Do you think they tipped the waiter. You bet your ass they did. Well one was 2 older ladies the result for me a $25 tip. The other was a couple I had on Saturday night. I was there in less than a minute. Hell no there was no tip involved. How can you get any better service than less than a minute?


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> I think the mileage varies. Just like with any other service industry. I don't like to broad brush, or stereotype.


Exactly, that's why I also say there are exceptions. There are some decent, honest cab drivers here, just like everywhere, but they're in the minority now. Many of the drivers that have been around, have quit and went into something else. Some drive for some of the smaller companies too. I worked for a guy that had maybe (5) cabs on the road at any given time. All the drivers were pretty good people, honest, and hard-working. One guy had driven for Yellow since the '80's, but quit specifically because of much of whom they were putting in their cabs. The 'ripoff factor' is bad enough, if you get in most Yellow cabs here you should expect it, but many of them are total jerks, and horrible drivers to boot. Everything you don't want in your driver all rolled up into one. I hear a lot of stories, even since I started driving Uber. Usually from out-of-towners. I've yet to hear a good one. Had a couple the other week tell me they tried to get a cab to the casino. It would have been about a $40 trip in my cab. The guy wanted $150! That's not one of the 'bad' stories though, just an example of their greed.

It's a bad pic, but here's a driver headed through the front doors of the casino (I guess), with passengers on board. I guess they were screaming, because he finally started to slow down when (3) doors flew open and (4) people practically tucked-and-rolled out of the car. I'm usually not quick enough with the camera to get some of the stuff I see, but this guy was driving across the valet lot instead of coming in like a normal person. There's lines and cones marking the lanes, and a bunch of cars pointing in one direction, but I guess he didn't notice any of that. This is a pedestrian area only. I wouldn't put my dog in a car with one of these clowns. Wait, I don't have a dog, but I may get one just to not put him in one of these cabs.


----------



## pengduck

DriverJ said:


> Exactly, that's why I also say there are exceptions. There are some decent, honest cab drivers here, just like everywhere, but they're in the minority now. Many of the drivers that have been around, have quit and went into something else. Some drive for some of the smaller companies too. I worked for a guy that had maybe (5) cabs on the road at any given time. All the drivers were pretty good people, honest, and hard-working. One guy had driven for Yellow since the '80's, but quit specifically because of much of whom they were putting in their cabs. The 'ripoff factor' is bad enough, if you get in most Yellow cabs here you should expect it, but many of them are total jerks, and horrible drivers to boot. Everything you don't want in your driver all rolled up into one. I hear a lot of stories, even since I started driving Uber. Usually from out-of-towners. I've yet to hear a good one. Had a couple the other week tell me they tried to get a cab to the casino. It would have been about a $40 trip in my cab. The guy wanted $150! That's not one of the 'bad' stories though, just an example of their greed.
> 
> It's a bad pic, but here's a driver headed through the front doors of the casino (I guess), with passengers on board. I guess they were screaming, because he finally started to slow down when (3) doors flew open and (4) people practically tucked-and-rolled out of the car. I'm usually not quick enough with the camera to get some of the stuff I see, but this guy was driving across the valet lot instead of coming in like a normal person. There's lines and cones marking the lanes, and a bunch of cars pointing in one direction, but I guess he didn't notice any of that. This is a pedestrian area only. I wouldn't put my dog in a car with one of these clowns. Wait, I don't have a dog, but I may get one just to not put him in one of these cabs.
> 
> View attachment 2956


$150 instead of $40? Sounds like 3.75x surge to me.


----------



## DriverJ

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> One time I was having lunch, and I could tell my waitress was having a less than stellar day. She didn't have to say anything; I could just feel it. Despite this, she did a fine job serving me, so I left her a 100% tip (the same price as the meal). This is what I'm talking about: you need to be perceptive to know the best times & people to tip. It's not like anyone can give you a spreadsheet filled with professions in one column and tip amounts in the other.


There you go. For me, tipping is proportional to the quality of the work. I'll always tip, where tipping is customary, but that doesn't mean I'll follow some formula. Do a good job, even act like you care, get a great tip. I'm a good tipper, always have been. Poor service, bad attitude - you'll get a tip, but you'll be missing a few bucks from what it could have been.


----------



## Lidman

Tx rides said:


> Oh, I agree with you there. We sell a particular level of service to our clients. They must be able to expect that, regardless of any gratuity they may add. That service is nonnegotiable , and we only employee chauffeurs who agree with that philosophy.


 Putting gratuity aside, my philosophy about wages would be "don't periodically slash-em in half or more", or use ambiguous wordings in the T/A. That's what uber has done to it's drivers with the rate cuts. I would never work for a company who pull stunts like the way uber does.


----------



## DriverJ

pengduck said:


> $150 instead of $40? Sounds like 3.75x surge to me.


Ha, yeah, maybe he's moonlighting as an Uber driver. I don't really get surge here, so I wasn't even thinking about that. I just couldn't have even thought of trying to treat someone like that. I'm not Uber though.


----------



## NickNolte

UberHammer said:


> Feelings are a result of one's conscience. One can not make someone else feel any emotion without appealing to their conscience. The only people who shouldn't tip are those who lack a conscience... because they have no soul.


I hate to break this to you, but you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

NickNolte said:


> I hate to break this to you, but you don't know what you're talking about.


Actually he's 100% right. Blaming someone else for the emotions you feel is one of the silliest things you can do.

If someone punches me in the face, I could feel very angry towards him, or I could feel pity towards him (that he's so broken he would resort to violence). What you feel is 100% dependent on you, not anyone else.


----------



## Sly

NickNolte said:


> I hate the concept of forced tipping. Tipping should ALWAYS be because the customer "wants" to do it. Not because it is required. Please see Steve Buscemi in Reservoir Dogs for my take.


If it's not required and voluntary why ***** when someone doesn't tip?


----------



## NickNolte

Sly said:


> If it's not required and voluntary why ***** when someone doesn't tip?


I don't ***** about people that don't tip. It's optional.


----------



## newsboy559

UberHammer said:


> This is where Uber is leaving revenue on the table. When my company had me travel and expense cabs, the tip to the cab drivers was expensed. It didn't cost me anything to tip the cab driver. The company paid what I tipped the driver.
> 
> For Uber, tipping would increase their costs, as the credit card companies want 2 to 3% of the amount being chargesd So if a $10 tip got added on to an Uber fare, this tip would cost Uber $0.30 in a higher credit card transaction cost. This is simply overcome by Uber taking a percentage of the tip. Granted, the right thing to do would be for Uber to just take 3% of the tip to cover this additional expense. But we know Uber doesn't do the right thing for its drivers. So we all know they would want the same percentage of the tip as the percentage of the fare (20 to 28%).
> 
> At this point, I'd be willing to give up 20-28% of the tips just to get Uber to let go of this ridiculous no tipping policy. Uber could increase it's OWN revenue 15% just by adding the tip feature and taking it's "share" of the tips.


I understand what you're saying, but I'd bet a good chunk of money that it's illegal in just about every state for the employer to take any of the employee's tip at all.


----------



## newsboy559

Sly said:


> If it's not required and voluntary why ***** when someone doesn't tip?


It's called common decency, of which you have repeatedly proved here that you have none. Quite frankly, you're attitude is asinine and I'm fairly certain that if you stated your sick opinions without hiding behind your keyboard, you'd be physically assaulted.


----------



## newsboy559

NickNolte said:


> I don't ***** about people that don't tip. It's optional.


I don't ***** about not tipping, either, and I don't believe the vast majority of people on this forum do, either. Once again, as has been stated ad nauseum, the issue is about Uber's deceptive marketing tool of convincing the rider that the tip is included in the fare and that there is no need to tip your driver in the first place. Uber should not inject themselves in this subject in the first place. We are not their employees. Uber has absolutely no right to tell their drivers they can't accept a tip or tell the riders that a tip is part of the fare.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Now I pick up more Lyft than Uber. They tip!!


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Well that's what I'm talking about. Ignore these silly lists and radio personalities. Just do what you feel is right. You will know the answer in your heart . Your heart will also tell you if you are being a cheapskate.


If I tipped everyone who I believed needed a little more, I would have to greatly reduce the number of services I hire. Is that the intent? That I use less service, and pay a few less people?


----------



## Tx rides

pengduck said:


> Yes as a driver. I think when they legislate Uber here after the first of the year things will be a lot better for the drivers. Not only that Uber will have to raise rates once they go public in order to keep investors happy.


Has that been the reality on the ground in the cities where they are legal? So far, that's not what I'm reading, but I don't really follow it that closely. In fact, this "motley crew" is about all I engage with lately, been pretty swamped with "real" job and the car service.I already spend way too much time responding to updates in this forum! Lol


----------



## Tx rides

pengduck said:


> There are people who going to tip no matter what. As well As though that won't tip no matter what. I just wish we had a tip option for those who are not sure. I picked up two sets of people from a very nice rest. last night. Do you think they tipped the waiter. You bet your ass they did. Well one was 2 older ladies the result for me a $25 tip. The other was a couple I had on Saturday night. I was there in less than a minute. Hell no there was no tip involved. How can you get any better service than less than a minute?


Then there are those who would, in simply don't have cash on them.
I have had that happen a couple of times at sonic. Sonic will not let you add a gratuity on your credit card. So now, if I do not have cash, I don't stop at Sonic because I have heard employees say they feel ripped off when people don't tip them. I am not going to go find an ATM to withdraw some cash to give a tip, it's just a burger, and I can stop at Jack-in-the-Box. Where, for some strange reason, those employees don't expect a gratuity. It's not that I am too cheap to tip. I tend to over tip, but I do not tip everyone in my path, and if I am told gratuity is not expected, I believe that. If it is expected, and the employer is a liar, I don't want to spend my money there anyway.


----------



## Tx rides

DriverJ said:


> Exactly, that's why I also say there are exceptions. There are some decent, honest cab drivers here, just like everywhere, but they're in the minority now. Many of the drivers that have been around, have quit and went into something else. Some drive for some of the smaller companies too. I worked for a guy that had maybe (5) cabs on the road at any given time. All the drivers were pretty good people, honest, and hard-working. One guy had driven for Yellow since the '80's, but quit specifically because of much of whom they were putting in their cabs. The 'ripoff factor' is bad enough, if you get in most Yellow cabs here you should expect it, but many of them are total jerks, and horrible drivers to boot. Everything you don't want in your driver all rolled up into one. I hear a lot of stories, even since I started driving Uber. Usually from out-of-towners. I've yet to hear a good one. Had a couple the other week tell me they tried to get a cab to the casino. It would have been about a $40 trip in my cab. The guy wanted $150! That's not one of the 'bad' stories though, just an example of their greed.
> 
> It's a bad pic, but here's a driver headed through the front doors of the casino (I guess), with passengers on board. I guess they were screaming, because he finally started to slow down when (3) doors flew open and (4) people practically tucked-and-rolled out of the car. I'm usually not quick enough with the camera to get some of the stuff I see, but this guy was driving across the valet lot instead of coming in like a normal person. There's lines and cones marking the lanes, and a bunch of cars pointing in one direction, but I guess he didn't notice any of that. This is a pedestrian area only. I wouldn't put my dog in a car with one of these clowns. Wait, I don't have a dog, but I may get one just to not put him in one of these cabs.
> 
> View attachment 2956


Employees, partners, contractors, whatever&#8230; They are only as professional as you treat them. Any company that treats people badly, under pays them, overworks them, will end up with a loser staff. The same is going to happen to Uber, in fact I am already hearing some horror stories in some established cities.:-(

But consumers are nearly equally responsible, when they expect something for nothing, eventually, they are going to get NOTHING for something.


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> Putting gratuity aside, my philosophy about wages would be "don't periodically slash-em in half or more", or use ambiguous wordings in the T/A. That's what uber has done to it's drivers with the rate cuts. I would never work for a company who pull stunts like the way uber does.


From an employer standpoint, I would probably have reservation hiring someone who has been with a company like that for very long. Aside from not hiring anyone who willingly broke laws, even the ones in a legal setting, my experience has been this: treat people badly enough for a long enough time,you get an abused dog. Abused employees make a risky hire, they can be very high maintenance, requiring a lot of extra efforts to build trust. Sad, but often true. :-(


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> Employees, partners, contractors, whatever&#8230; They are only as professional as you treat them. Any company that treats people badly, under pays them, overworks them, will end up with a loser staff. The same is going to happen to Uber, in fact I am already hearing some horror stories in some established cities.:-(
> 
> But consumers are nearly equally responsible, when they expect something for nothing, eventually, they are going to get NOTHING for something.


How right you are. I had a guy from Nashville last night. All he talked about was Uber. He asked me if I was making enough money to keep doing it. I was honest with him and told him I loved the job, but there's no way I can keep doing it, financially. He said that's what the drivers that he's had in Nashville have said. He was truly concerned. He said he loved Uber and didn't want to have to go back to using cabs. He said he didn't mind paying more, but also stated that it should be at least somewhat cheaper than a cab. He actually asked me if there was anything he could do to help. I said I didn't think so. We sat after his trip was over and talked a good 5 minutes, until I got pinged. I believe if most people really knew the state of things, it would change.

Then the guy got out, tipped me nothing, and I drove away. I at least felt appreciated when he shook my hand and thanked me though. The fact he really cared about the drivers was great.


----------



## NickNolte

newsboy559 said:


> It's called common decency, of which you have repeatedly proved here that you have none. Quite frankly, you're attitude is asinine and I'm fairly certain that if you stated your sick opinions without hiding behind your keyboard, you'd be physically assaulted.


If you live in the Sacramento area I would be more than happy to explain my views in front of you. There is nothing sick about my opinions. You just think you are in entitled to tips. And you aren't. People give them because they WANT to.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

NickNolte said:


> If you live in the Sacramento area I would be more than happy to explain my views in front of you. There is nothing sick about my opinions. You just think you are in entitled to tips. And you aren't. People give them because they WANT to.


The post you quoted was a response to Sly, not you.


----------



## Lidman

DriverJ said:


> OK guys, let's shake hands, go to your corners, then come our fighting!


 Eye of the tiger! Eye of the tiger... ROARRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jay2dresq

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My mother has lived in this country legally for 20+ years. Despite English being her native language (she's from Scotland, ffs!), she's been told to "learn English." Just because someone speaks with an accent doesn't mean they don't speak or understand English.
> 
> Someone once responded to her, "No habla espanol." To which she replied, in her thick Scottish brogue, "WHAT?!"
> 
> And how could you possibly know the taxes that someone pays?! Do you ask every foreigner you meet to provide you with papers to prove their legality? Do you ask to see proof that they filed their taxes? Do you look at their checks to ensure the proper taxes were deducted?
> 
> Taking jobs without paying the full tax burden? I guess if they're working under the table, that's true. Then again, it's also true for lots of Americans concomitantly working under the table while collecting disability or unemployment benefits.
> 
> A more likely scenario for immigrants is they are working under a fake social security number, which means they are paying taxes, but not getting the tax breaks. And in many states they cannot get drivers licenses, college funding, or "welfare" benefits.
> 
> I think we can all agree that we do not know anyone's story before they tell it to us.


They're not stupid. If they're using a fake SSN#, and not filing taxes, they're claiming 10 dependents so nothing is taken out of their checks.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Sly said:


> non-tippers get the same service in restaurants as tippers do.


This is true the first time a non tipper comes into any particular restaurant. Trust me, the wait staff remembers you if you don't tip. If the waitress has 2 orders up at the same time, which one does she take out to the dining room first? The one to the known non-tipper, or the other table? How often do your coffee/drinks get refilled? Is it refilled before you reach the bottom of your cup, or do you have to ask for a refill?


----------



## Jay2dresq

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> One time I was having lunch, and I could tell my waitress was having a less than stellar day. She didn't have to say anything; I could just feel it. Despite this, she did a fine job serving me, so I left her a 100% tip (the same price as the meal). This is what I'm talking about: you need to be perceptive to know the best times & people to tip. It's not like anyone can give you a spreadsheet filled with professions in one column and tip amounts in the other.


I once tipped $80 on a $60 cheque at 3 AM in an IHOP because we got excellent service, despite the waiter having an obviously bad day. (The table next to us was spring break college students that not only started a food fight, but also didn't tip him either)


----------



## Jackie murphy

Rafael911 I agree with you you probably one of the smarter. People out there you have exellant points we take all risks they pocket the money they take 1.00 out of every fare that's there tip Mr Uber never asks his partners opinion I bought a 30 k dollar van then they start taking 1.00 xtra out for Mr Ubers retirement fund what about me your partner


----------



## timmyolo

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My mother has lived in this country legally for 20+ years. Despite English being her native language (she's from Scotland, ffs!), she's been told to "learn English." Just because someone speaks with an accent doesn't mean they don't speak or understand English.
> 
> Someone once responded to her, "No habla espanol." To which she replied, in her thick Scottish brogue, "WHAT?!"
> 
> And how could you possibly know the taxes that someone pays?! Do you ask every foreigner you meet to provide you with papers to prove their legality? Do you ask to see proof that they filed their taxes? Do you look at their checks to ensure the proper taxes were deducted?
> 
> Taking jobs without paying the full tax burden? I guess if they're working under the table, that's true. Then again, it's also true for lots of Americans concomitantly working under the table while collecting disability or unemployment benefits.
> 
> A more likely scenario for immigrants is they are working under a fake social security number, which means they are paying taxes, but not getting the tax breaks. And in many states they cannot get drivers licenses, college funding, or "welfare" benefits.
> 
> I think we can all agree that we do not know anyone's story before they tell it to us.


have you actually listened to some Scotts try to speak english? you would think they WERE speaking a foreaign language... ffs


----------



## Tx rides

DriverJ said:


> How right you are. I had a guy from Nashville last night. All he talked about was Uber. He asked me if I was making enough money to keep doing it. I was honest with him and told him I loved the job, but there's no way I can keep doing it, financially. He said that's what the drivers that he's had in Nashville have said. He was truly concerned. He said he loved Uber and didn't want to have to go back to using cabs. He said he didn't mind paying more, but also stated that it should be at least somewhat cheaper than a cab. He actually asked me if there was anything he could do to help. I said I didn't think so. We sat after his trip was over and talked a good 5 minutes, until I got pinged. I believe if most people really knew the state of things, it would change.
> 
> Then the guy got out, tipped me nothing, and I drove away. I at least felt appreciated when he shook my hand and thanked me though. The fact he really cared about the drivers was great.


Hmmm....sounds like one of the "new age-socially aware" citizens...a product of social media. "I feel your pain, I'm going to tweet about it, and tell everyone about the injustice of this cheap thing I can't live without"

Forgot to add: "at least you FELT appreciated!!!" ;-)


----------



## Tx rides

DriverJ said:


> There you go. For me, tipping is proportional to the quality of the work. I'll always tip, where tipping is customary, but that doesn't mean I'll follow some formula. Do a good job, even act like you care, get a great tip. I'm a good tipper, always have been. Poor service, bad attitude - you'll get a tip, but you'll be missing a few bucks from what it could have been.


That's the rub: CUSTOMARY!!!

Uber has used the new "all inclusive" line, defining the role of a driver one which is NOT tip based. It is not "customary" to tip an all inclusive service.

Remember: "Uber drivers earn more than 50k/year." You are a "HAVE" to many "HAVE NOTS"


----------



## CowboyMC

Tx rides said:


> That is not really true, everyone seems to add an expectation for a little extra these days.why not just charge what you want to be paid, or, if a business owner, charge enough to pay the employees a better wage? Consumers get tired of having to pad everyone's paycheck and figure out whether they paid enough. My God, I have seen lists of "people to tip "written by people who want to be tipped. Criminy, who doesn't want a little extra money? You know who you don't see on that list? Nurses aides. Some of the lowest paid, unappreciated employees out there. Why aren't they on that list? But a tattoo artist makes the rank? Or a massage therapist? Or acupuncturist? Let's face it, the list grows every year, and it is a hell of a lot of guesswork. People are shifting the payroll to the consumer in a more subjective manner.


Maybe we should review what tipping is all about. Here is an example, I have tickets to a Las Vegas show. I want to sit right up front so I can see better. My tickets are not going to get me that front seat. I tip the guy seating me and he puts me right up front. Another example: I check in to a hotel and give my bags to the bell hop. I tell him to be gentle with my bag because it has a glass sculpture in it. I see him toss the bag on the dolly. Since he gave me bad service, I did not give him a tip. If you give me good or great service, I will tip you.


----------



## CowboyMC

Sly said:


> If it's not required and voluntary why ***** when someone doesn't tip?


I don't ***** about it. I wish then a nice day and then rate them a 3. Hey, what are rating for?


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> Maybe we should review what tipping is all about. Here is an example, I have tickets to a Las Vegas show. I want to sit right up front so I can see better. My tickets are not going to get me that front seat. I tip the guy seating me and he puts me right up front. Another example: I check in to a hotel and give my bags to the bell hop. I tell him to be gentle with my bag because it has a glass sculpture in it. I see him toss the bag on the dolly. Since he gave me bad service, I did not give him a tip. If you give me good or great service, I will tip you.


Do you tip cashiers? Nurses? Flight attendants? Dry cleaners?


----------



## CowboyMC

You forgot one thing. They did not give me personal service.


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> Hmmm....sounds like one of the "new age-socially aware" citizens...a product of social media. "I feel your pain, I'm going to tweet about it, and tell everyone about the injustice of this cheap thing I can't live without"
> 
> Forgot to add: "at least you FELT appreciated!!!" ;-)


True, _*HE*_ didn't wanna lose Uber, but it's still better than most of the other people that couldn't even care less that there's a problem. He did mention that he understands everyone needs to be able to make enough to live on, many more just don't care as long as they have their rolling barf bag for a few pennies per mile. Yeah, he was looking out for himself, but I believe there's that in about everything we do, good or bad. Even when most people do something good, there's a big element of 'It makes _*ME*_ feel good.' If we had a couple of million like this guy sending emails to Uber, it may possibly change, just maybe.


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> That's the rub: CUSTOMARY!!!
> 
> Uber has used the new "all inclusive" line, defining the role of a driver one which is NOT tip based. It is not "customary" to tip an all inclusive service.
> 
> Remember: "Uber drivers earn more than 50k/year." You are a "HAVE" to many "HAVE NOTS"


_*"All Inclusive Service"*_ -- I believe in Uber terms that just means they snatch your wallet while screwing you in the butt. We know it doesn't mean anything else. Unless maybe ---->> "Our drivers pay for your rides, they buy you Christmas presents every day of the year (water, gum, mints, candy, condoms, and Sushi), you don't tip, you're welcome to use your driver as a punching bag, both literally and metaphorically, and puking in all vehicles is encouraged, as we get a kick out of all the gross pictures, and the driver's whining."

The $50k, or $90,766/year crap, and the rest of their lies is really what gets me. If this was just a low-paying, unskilled job like any other, and they didn't lie so much, I honestly wouldn't have such contempt for them. That's what really makes them (in my eyes), such a sleazy, bottom-feeder type of company.

They feed me a turd and try to convince me it's a Polish sausage.

I love Polish sausage!


----------



## Tx rides

DriverJ said:


> True, _*HE*_ didn't wanna lose Uber, but it's still better than most of the other people that couldn't even care less that there's a problem. He did mention that he understands everyone needs to be able to make enough to live on, many more just don't care as long as they have their rolling barf bag for a few pennies per mile. Yeah, he was looking out for himself, but I believe there's that in about everything we do, good or bad. Even when most people do something good, there's a big element of 'It makes _*ME*_ feel good.' If we had a couple of million like this guy sending emails to Uber, it may possibly change, just maybe.


Judging by their public responses to complaints, I don't think email will have impact. The only impact will be from mass account cancellations. BUT as long as they can hope for "cheaper than a cab" I wouldn't hold my breath

"Cheaper, better and faster than a cab" is what Uber promised the public. Anyone who drives for hire knows that it will be impossible to meet those requirements and earn a fair wage, thus the cyclical oversaturation/surge.


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> Judging by their public responses to complaints, I don't think email will have impact. The only impact will be from mass account cancellations. BUT as long as they can hope for "cheaper than a cab" I wouldn't hold my breath
> 
> "Cheaper, better and faster than a cab" is what Uber promised the public. Anyone who drives for hire knows that it will be impossible to meet those requirements and earn a fair wage, thus the cyclical oversaturation/surge.


Yeah, I would hate to believe Uber was my only option. I saw a post somewhere in here, that a driver said he was 'trapped' with Uber. Don't ever feel like someone owns you, as sure as hell not these guys. I may choose to be owned/rented temporarily, but it won't be for $4 or $5 bucks an hour. Most people can find ways to make more than that online, lying on their couch watching all the latest news stories of how bad Uber sucks.


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> You forgot one thing. They did not give me personal service.


Really? A nurse doesn't give personal service? Or a flight attendant, who brings you comfort items? I'll assume you do tip your accountant, lawyer, and doctor?

Bottom line: Uber has introduced a cash free ride service, "faster, cheaper, better than a cab". Those of you who embraced this "innovation" should adapt to this new way of doing things, or 'die' , right? (A bit of tongue in cheek...that message was hurled at opponents to the business model ad nauseam)


----------



## MKEUber

Tx rides said:


> Really? A nurse doesn't give personal service? Or a flight attendant, who brings you comfort items? I'll assume you do tip your accountant, lawyer, and doctor?
> 
> Bottom line: Uber has introduced a cash free ride service, "faster, cheaper, better than a cab". Those of you who embraced this "innovation" should adapt to this new way of doing things, or 'die' , right? (A bit of tongue in cheek...that message was hurled at opponents to the business model ad nauseam)


Nurses make between 80 - 120 grand a year. Great example.

I take it you never tipped a taxi driver?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I've never driven for a cab. Help me out with the comparison, If you have.

Cabbie: works set hours, rents/leases car, works as employee (some benefits, lower taxes), guaranteed at least minimum wage, full insurance paid by co, licensing/medallions paid by co, workers comp/unemployment benefits... Also tipping is customary.

Uber: lower fares than cabs, flexibility in where/when to drive, drives own car (incurs all maintenance, depreciation and expenses), no wage guarantee, insurance is responsibility of driver, licensing/medallions responsibility of driver, no workers compensation/unemployment benefits for IC... Tipping is not expected.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jacksonville standard cab rates = ~ $2/mile.

UberX rates = $1.30/mile (before fees), $.20 min.


----------



## Tx rides

MKEUber said:


> Nurses make between 80 - 120 grand a year. Great example.
> 
> I take it you never tipped a taxi driver?


Oh .... So tips are based on income earned? Ok, fine, lets go with CNAs. Do you tip the med tech at your doctors office?

BTW-Median nurse wage is 65k, and Uber claims driver median pay is higher. And THAT had been my point all along. UBER created this model, Uber drivers embraced it. This is the INNOVATION all cities needed, desperately, according to the millions of support signatures, protests, etc. Well, here it is. Stop blaming the consumers for embracing this new model.


----------



## MKEUber

Tx rides said:


> Oh .... So tips are based on income earned? Ok, fine, lets go with CNAs. Do you tip the med tech at your doctors office?
> 
> BTW-Median nurse wage is 65k, and Uber claims driver median pay is higher. And THAT had been my point all along. UBER created this model, Uber drivers embraced it. This is the INNOVATION all cities needed, desperately, according to the millions of support signatures, protests, etc. Well, here it is. Stop blaming the consumers for embracing this new model.


65K, I never new a nurse to make that little unless they were only a few years out of college. So all the examples you provided are salary workers that most likely have significant benefit packages. Where is our salary and benefit package? ohh, I forgot, Uber perks right? Now compare it to a server at a restaurant, a taxi driver, or an Uber driver. Much lower pay with no benefits and a bottom line that is hugely dependent on tips.

btw, you never answered my question, do you tip taxi drivers or do you forgo tipping them and your waitress because you use the logic that you don't tip your lawyer, so why tip them?

Keep comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Tx rides

MKEUber said:


> 65K, I never new a nurse to make that little unless they were only a few years out of college. So all the examples you provided are salary workers that most likely have significant benefit packages. Where is our salary and benefit package? ohh, I forgot, Uber perks right? Now compare it to a server at a restaurant, a taxi driver, or an Uber driver. Much lower pay with no benefits and a bottom line that is hugely dependent on tips.
> 
> btw, you never answered my question, do you tip taxi drivers or do you forgo tipping them and your waitress because you use the logic that you don't tip your lawyer, so why tip them?
> 
> Keep comparing apples to oranges.


I am a big tipper, that is beside the point, which you seem to be ignoring. Once more for the record:
THIS is the UBER model. They made the no-tip policy perfectly clear, AND they tell the public you earn money hand over fist. If you continue to partner with them, you have accepted those terms. We never partnered with them because we thought their terms were unacceptable . If you want to drive for tips, work for a company which promotes gratuities, or start your own. Otherwise you are providing an all inclusive service, and low rating pax because they signed on for a cash free offering is petty IMO.


----------



## MKEUber

btw, nobody was complaining about the lack of tips as an Uber driver before rates were cut 40 - 50%.


Tx rides said:


> I am a big tipper, that is beside the point, which you seem to be ignoring. Once more for the record:
> THIS is the UBER model. They made the no-tip policy perfectly clear, AND they tell the public you earn money hand over fist. If you continue to partner with them, you have accepted those terms. We never partnered with them because we thought their terms were unacceptable . If you want to drive for tips, work for a company which promotes gratuities, or start your own. Otherwise you are providing an all inclusive service, and low rating pax because they signed on for a cash free offering is petty IMO.


You keep changing your reasons. First it was because we don't tip nurses, Uber drivers shouldn't receive a tip. Now it is because we shouldn't get tipped because Uber says so. Then you bring up ratings. And nowhere in your response do you refute anything I said in my post. Also, did I say something about passenger ratings in the post you were responding to? No, so not sure why you felt the need to add the last sentence. Wow, get a grip, you are all over the place.

Actually, when I first signed up Uber said the tip was included in the fare. So yes, I did join thinking that tips were already included. That is before fares were slashed in half. Now where is the tip?


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> Really? A nurse doesn't give personal service? Or a flight attendant, who brings you comfort items? I'll assume you do tip your accountant, lawyer, and doctor?
> 
> Bottom line: Uber has introduced a cash free ride service, "faster, cheaper, better than a cab". Those of you who embraced this "innovation" should adapt to this new way of doing things, or 'die' , right? (A bit of tongue in cheek...that message was hurled at opponents to the business model ad nauseam)


One major difference is the fact that in the jobs you mentioned people are able to earn a living off their base wages. I haven't checked, but I could probably make more money with a paper route than with Uber. Per hour at least. Do they still have newspapers?


----------



## Tx rides

MKEUber said:


> btw, nobody was complaining about the lack of tips as an Uber driver before rates were cut 40 - 50%.
> 
> You keep changing your reasons. First it was because we don't tip nurses, Uber drivers shouldn't receive a tip. Now it is because we shouldn't get tipped because Uber says so. Then you bring up ratings. And nowhere in your response do you refute anything I said in my post. Also, did I say something about passenger ratings in the post you were responding to? No, so not sure why you felt the need to add the last sentence. Wow, get a grip, you are all over the place.
> 
> Actually, when I first signed up Uber said the tip was included in the fare. So yes, I did join thinking that tips were already included. That is before fares were slashed in half. Now where is the tip?


Actually the "types of tipped workers" discussion stemmed from someone else explaining when you should tip. Next came an example justifying tip/no tip and low rating a pax who doesn't tip.
You chimed in on the nurse thread of the discussion and I followed along.

My point, from the beginning was this is an all inclusive gig, has always been advertised as such. As an independent contractor, you should know the policies. You surely knew there was no tip option on the app. Once they changed the rate policies, did you end the contract? Isn't that another blessing of this "innovation"? That's sure what we heard at every round table. I was told many times that my concern for drivers outside of my own company was unfounded (and none of my business)
I saw it coming, and worried about naive drivers going in debt for what looks like a Ponzi scheme from my view. I worried that, instead of fixing the cab situation, they would make it worse in the long run by bringing countless cheap, untrained drivers in with empty promises, and what would be left in three years? Again, I had ill founded concerns, everything is great, drivers are now entrepreneurs, Making more than they ever would driving for us, or our peers. So the story went, anyway.


DriverJ said:


> One major difference is the fact that in the jobs you mentioned people are able to earn a living off their base wages. I haven't checked, but I could probably make more money with a paper route than with Uber. Per hour at least. Do they still have newspapers?


I understand the pay can be crappy, but that isn't what this "partner" advertises. 
The nurse, nurses aide, dry cleaner, etc examples were given to show another that there are plenty of thankless untipped positions, UberDriving is now officially one of them

Pay in itself(except for those Paid and classified as "tipped") is not a reasonable tip benchmark, or we would be tipping nurses aids in nursing homes, school bus drivers, school cafeteria workers....etc etc.

We made the decision to pay drivers higher and claim all inclusive. We say gratuities are NEVER expected, but of course always appreciated. Most regular fliers don't tip, but tip VERY well for hourly leisure work, as do most hourly clients. Our clients greatly appreciate our "no hidden fee" rates. 
I guess that's what Uber purports to do, the difference being: we make good on it


----------



## DriverJ

Tx rides said:


> Actually the "types of tipped workers" discussion stemmed from someone else explaining when you should tip. Next came an example justifying tip/no tip and low rating a pax who doesn't tip.
> You chimed in on the nurse thread of the discussion and I followed along.
> 
> My point, from the beginning was this is an all inclusive gig, has always been advertised as such. As an independent contractor, you should know the policies. You surely knew there was no tip option on the app. Once they changed the rate policies, did you end the contract? Isn't that another blessing of this "innovation"? That's sure what we heard at every round table. I was told many times that my concern for drivers outside of my own company was unfounded (and none of my business)
> I saw it coming, and worried about naive drivers going in debt for what looks like a Ponzi scheme from my view. I worried that, instead of fixing the cab situation, they would make it worse in the long run by bringing countless cheap, untrained drivers in with empty promises, and what would be left in three years? Again, I had ill founded concerns, everything is great, drivers are now entrepreneurs, Making more than they ever would driving for us, or our peers. So the story went, anyway.
> 
> I understand the pay can be crappy, but that isn't what this "partner" advertises.
> The nurse, nurses aide, dry cleaner, etc examples were given to show another that there are plenty of thankless untipped positions, UberDriving is now officially one of them
> 
> Pay in itself(except for those Paid and classified as "tipped") is not a reasonable tip benchmark, or we would be tipping nurses aids in nursing homes, school bus drivers, school cafeteria workers....etc etc.
> 
> We made the decision to pay drivers higher and claim all inclusive. We say gratuities are NEVER expected, but of course always appreciated. Most regular fliers don't tip, but tip VERY well for hourly leisure work, as do most hourly clients. Our clients greatly appreciate our "no hidden fee" rates.
> I guess that's what Uber purports to do, the difference being: we make good on it


I'm gonna say this one time, and one time only. Do you need a driver? 

@DriverJ will work for food!

Have Hammer, Will Travel.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Tx rides

DriverJ said:


> I'm gonna say this one time, and one time only. Do you need a driver?
> 
> @DriverJ will work for food!
> 
> Have Hammer, Will Travel.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


We use ice picks. Much more discreet!!
Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## newsboy559

Tx rides said:


> Then there are those who would, in simply don't have cash on them.
> I have had that happen a couple of times at sonic. Sonic will not let you add a gratuity on your credit card. So now, if I do not have cash, I don't stop at Sonic because I have heard employees say they feel ripped off when people don't tip them. I am not going to go find an ATM to withdraw some cash to give a tip, it's just a burger, and I can stop at Jack-in-the-Box. Where, for some strange reason, those employees don't expect a gratuity. It's not that I am too cheap to tip. I tend to over tip, but I do not tip everyone in my path, and if I am told gratuity is not expected, I believe that. If it is expected, and the employer is a liar, I don't want to spend my money there anyway.


Sonic?!?! There is absolutely no reason to leave a tip to anyone who works at Sonic, unless you just want to be nice or your carhop is smokin' hot. Fast food restaurant workers are not tipped employees. They may make low wages, but they're not tipped employees and fast food is not a service industry.


----------



## newsboy559

NickNolte said:


> If you live in the Sacramento area I would be more than happy to explain my views in front of you. There is nothing sick about my opinions. You just think you are in entitled to tips. And you aren't. People give them because they WANT to.


Not at all. I do not ever expect a tip and I abhor people who believe they are entitled to tips. You clearly haven't read any of my posts regarding this issue in the past. The argument isn't about THE TIP. The argument is with Uber, who tells it's customers deceptively that the tip is included in the fare or that tipping is not necessary in the first place. Uber has no place in this argument whatsoever, especially since it's workers are not employees of the company. That's all!


----------



## Jay2dresq

newsboy559 said:


> Sonic?!?! There is absolutely no reason to leave a tip to anyone who works at Sonic, unless you just want to be nice or your carhop is smokin' hot. Fast food restaurant workers are not tipped employees. They may make low wages, but they're not tipped employees and fast food is not a service industry.


@ Sonic, if the carhop regularly checks in on us to see if we need anything else or refills, and takes our trash for us, I will usually tuck a couple bucks in the tray before I hand it back to them. If they just deliver the food, and we never see them again, no tip.


----------



## newsboy559

NickNolte said:


> If you live in the Sacramento area I would be more than happy to explain my views in front of you. There is nothing sick about my opinions. You just think you are in entitled to tips. And you aren't. People give them because they WANT to.


Yes, I was responding to Sly, not you.


----------



## newsboy559

Jay2dresq said:


> @ Sonic, if the carhop regularly checks in on us to see if we need anything else or refills, and takes our trash for us, I will usually tuck a couple bucks in the tray before I hand it back to them. If they just deliver the food, and we never see them again, no tip.


I've never had interaction with a carhop at Sonic ever, after the delivery of the food is made. Ever. And I love Sonic! When you're done, you pull up to the trash can in the middle of the driveway and leave.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Most often it is as you describe... They deliver the food and disappear, never to be seen again. I have had a few occasions where they check in on us, get refills on drinks, offer to remove trash for us... Those carhops get tipped a couple bucks before we leave.


----------



## Tx rides

newsboy559 said:


> Sonic?!?! There is absolutely no reason to leave a tip to anyone who works at Sonic, unless you just want to be nice or your carhop is smokin' hot. Fast food restaurant workers are not tipped employees. They may make low wages, but they're not tipped employees and fast food is not a service industry.


Actually they are paid as tipped employees, at least here. Last I heard was 5 and some change


----------



## MKEUber

Tx rides said:


> Actually the "types of tipped workers" discussion stemmed from someone else explaining when you should tip. Next came an example justifying tip/no tip and low rating a pax who doesn't tip.
> You chimed in on the nurse thread of the discussion and I followed along.
> 
> My point, from the beginning was this is an all inclusive gig, has always been advertised as such. As an independent contractor, you should know the policies. You surely knew there was no tip option on the app. *Once they changed the rate policies, did you end the contract?*


Nope, but I significantly reduced the hours I worked by about 50%. I will only work busy/surge hours. But that has nothing to do with tipping. Because there is no tip option in the app does not mean people do not have to tip. I haven't paid for a meal with cash in a restaurant in 5 years, but I almost always tip at the end with cash. And don't give me this cashless shit. About 70% of my rides are the bar crowd. I guarantee you once they get to the bar, they are tipping their bartenders for every drink they receive IN CASH.


----------



## MKEUber

This is what makes me the most angry. The only reason Uber started this whole "tip is included and there is no need to tip" thing is because it was a way to lower the price point without impacting *their* bottom line. It is 100% on the back of drivers.


----------



## Tx rides

MKEUber said:


> Nope, but I significantly reduced the hours I worked by about 50%. I will only work busy/surge hours. But that has nothing to do with tipping. Because there is no tip option in the app does not mean people do not have to tip. I haven't paid for a meal with cash in a restaurant in 5 years, but I almost always tip at the end with cash. And don't give me this cashless shit. About 70% of my rides are the bar crowd. I guarantee you once they get to the bar, they are tipping their bartenders for every drink they receive IN CASH.


Hey *I'M* not the one who established this innovative "cashless, seamless" transportation network. When I ran a nightclub, DJs always reminded people to "tip their servers and bartenders"..most bars promote tipping. Uber says it's covered -and you folks earn excellent money. Trashing customers who don't tip is pretty lame.
You are not automatically entitled to the "customary standards" enjoyed by cabbies and chauffeurs since the company aggressively (and successfully) argued that cab and limo standards do NOT apply to you. I was there for all their arguments, know them by heart 

Their no-tip policy was one of a long list of reasons we didn't sign with them. We will not foster a "driver=furniture" environment. If a tip is included, our drivers know exactly how much it is, and get 100% of it. That's why we dropped GroundLink too.

Again...people who want a "tips expected" job should work for companies which promote tips, in a position where it is "expected"


----------



## Tx rides

MKEUber said:


> This is what makes me the most angry. The only reason Uber started this whole "tip is included and there is no need to tip" thing is because it was a way to lower the price point without impacting *their* bottom line. It is 100% on the back of drivers.


Absolutely. Yet thousands signed up and continue to sign up in spite of all the lies, decreased rates, etc. It must still be fairly lucrative to many, unemployment isn't *that* bad in most parts of the country.


----------



## timmyolo

"you folks earn excellent money"? really? where you getting this info's?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Uber


----------



## Tx rides

timmyolo said:


> "you folks earn excellent money"? really? where you getting this info's?


As "Joe Public", I hear this every day on the radio. I see it online in ads. NYC drivers are guaranteed 5k/mo, and Remember -the median income is 90k (wow!!!)

Timmyolo-please understand, I'm merely parroting Uber. They have "Redefined transportation".

UBER: Everyone's private driver, providing seamless, cashless transportation which is better, faster, cheaper than a cab. This new, innovative service is provided by entrepreneurs who enjoy far above minimum wage rates, and have the freedom, and flexibility to be their own boss, unchained from those dinosaur taxi and limo companies. UBER drivers are not cabbies, nor are they chauffeurs, thus they should not be restricted by laws written for taxis or limos.

(Their words!!!)


----------



## observer

dgsfdriver said:


> When i first start working for uber 15 months ago, i was not going for tip, because the fare was decent enough that tip is nonsense. However, the fare lowered 50% in 1 year. What do u think our momentum will be? Sure, some drivers quit, because they can. Some cant, because they were forced into this situation. They have car loan and bills to pay. So why we dont deserve tip. This is american culture. Tipping is everywhere in most services. Do u tip when u dining in restaurant.
> 
> Btw, thanks for helping us to lobby uber to raise fare. im sure most of the drivers here had done that too. However, uber is not planning to do so. They probably will come up with some excuse to lower the fare once again.
> 
> Some market will soon meet the chicago 90 cents per mile fare.
> If u think they fare is too cheap, tip the driver instead. Dont be cheap because your company dont reimburse your tip.


I think you hit the nail on the head and didn't even realize it. American companies have been lowering pay for decades. They bring them down to the point where employees cannot survive on what they are paid. They have to rely on welfare, medicaid, and foodstamps. Some steal. Some have to work multiple jobs in order to barely make ends meet, let alone save for retirement. The new "in" thing for employers is to promote tipping for employees. Companies actually are saying we don't pay our employees enough, help them. Uber will come around and let customers tip. They don't want to pay out of their pocket.


----------



## observer

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, I would hate to believe Uber was my only option. I saw a post somewhere in here, that a driver said he was 'trapped' with Uber. Don't ever feel like someone owns you, as sure as hell not these guys. I may choose to be owned/rented temporarily, but it won't be for $4 or $5 bucks an hour. Most people can find ways to make more than that online, lying on their couch watching all the latest news stories of how bad Uber sucks.


Reminds me of a quote I read.

*Control your own destiny, or someone else will.*


----------



## jsixis

we earn excellent money Sorry I do not consider $10 bucks an hour excellent money.


----------



## SgtMurphy

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My mother has lived in this country legally for 20+ years. Despite English being her native language (she's from Scotland, ffs!), she's been told to "learn English." Just because someone speaks with an accent doesn't mean they don't speak or understand English.
> 
> Someone once responded to her, "No habla espanol." To which she replied, in her thick Scottish brogue, "WHAT?!"
> 
> 1.) And how could you possibly know the taxes that someone pays?! Do you ask every foreigner you meet to provide you with papers to prove their legality? Do you ask to see proof that they filed their taxes? Do you look at their checks to ensure the proper taxes were deducted?
> 
> 2.) Taking jobs without paying the full tax burden? I guess if they're working under the table, that's true. Then again, it's also true for lots of Americans concomitantly working under the table while collecting disability or unemployment benefits.
> 
> 3.) A more likely scenario for immigrants is they are working under a fake social security number, which means they are paying taxes, but not getting the tax breaks. And in many states they cannot get drivers licenses, college funding, or "welfare" benefits.
> 
> I think we can all agree that we do not know anyone's story before they tell it to us.


1.) I guess my argument regarding illegal aliens got spun up with the overarching one about all aliens: they need to assimilate or else they're sentencing their children to a life of second or third class work/opportunities.

2.) Again, definitely failed in my statement to distinguish the daily bombardment of stories about illegal alien welfare mongers here in the Peoples Republic of Massachusetts get tied in with legal aliens, who still should assimilate and functionally learn the language. I know, however, that I didn't say shit about their having to drop their accent. Nobody about whom I care, cares about an accent. Jesus.

3.) It seems here that we both are guilty in confusing the swarms of illegal alien invaders with those who came here legally. The only reason someone would have to steal a Social Security number is if they are in fact illegal. That you tried to use this (identity fraud) as some righteous defense of illegals, who are statistically more likely to have a family fully stacked on welfare, as well taking far more benefits then their wage-tapering, union-undercutting asses contribute leads me to believe that your arguments regarding these working class heroes is led by emotion as opposed to logic. Mine are from a lifetime in the nanny welfare state of Massachusetts, led unilaterally be democrats who want the criminalien "refugees" like the tsarnaevs to jump line for section 8 housing in front of disabled vets. Google Matthew Denise and read another heartwarming tale of one of the 33%+ drunk driving stops in this state that turn out to be law-flaunting, Cerveza chugging illiterate illegal alien parasites from south of the border. Let's not pretend like it's the Europeans or Chinese who are the big problem here, though the Irish illegals can take their Mug-Juggling mick asses back across the pond to paint houses there as well.

Sauce:
-Bachelors Degree, Political Science
-Every Boston Newpaper ever, even the Obama throne-sniffing leftist broadsheets


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Tl; dr.

Also, you're a week late.


----------



## SgtMurphy

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Tl; dr.
> 
> Also, you're a week late.


That is precisely the last refuge of someone with no argument. I had this roommate who used to say that when I'd blast her on FB (all in good fun), but then she'd come up to my room and smoke out, letting the details of what I said creep into the convo. 
You read every word. 
Also, I am late because I've been working. It takes a lot of work to support all the illegal welfare vermin.
I'm taking it nice and easy this week though.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

SgtMurphy said:


> That is precisely the last refuge of someone with no argument. I had this roommate who used to say that when I'd blast her on FB (all in good fun), but then she'd come up to my room and smoke out, letting the details of what I said creep into the convo.
> You read every word.
> Also, I am late because I've been working. It takes a lot of work to support all the illegal welfare vermin.
> I'm taking it nice and easy this week though.


I pretty much skipped to the last line to know it's rhetoric lifted from the likes of Fox News, Rush Limbaugh, Hannity, Savage, Boortz, O'Reilly, etc.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Also, conversations like these are precisely the reason I'm no longer on Facebook. These are arguments that go around in circles and get nowhere.

I actually had a friend I knew for a long time say on fb that he would go to the border and shoot a Mexican in the head for trying to "steal jobs." 

There's no reasoning with people like that.


----------



## SgtMurphy

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I pretty much skipped to the last line to know it's rhetoric lifted from the likes of Fox News, Rush Limbaugh, Hannity, Savage, Boortz, O'Reilly, etc.


I couldn't dream of a better deflection. God knows you would never want to speak to the points in a stylish, enumerated fashion. Here, let me do you now:
_Go back to NPR and keep agreeing with yourself_.
Herhm, that wasn't very satisfying. 
And I love NPR. 
Also O'Reilly and Savage.
No to Limbaugh and Hannity, don't know who Boortz is.

Now, daddy wants you to return to non sequiturs and slither your way out of actual discourse.
Daddy says, you do.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I'm not going to spend my day on this merry go round, but...

Many people hear accents and assume "illegal." Not everyone is illegal. Not everyone who is illegal is living off welfare. Actually, without a ssn, these days, how can you even get welfare? Without documents, you can't get a license here, either.

Further, Mexicans seem to be the ones people have most issues with. Parts of Mexico are practically a failed state. Many of those people are coming here to escape violence and corruption.

People like to ***** about Mexicans either 1, stealing jobs or 2, living off welfare. Well which is it? In my experience, they're doing jobs nobody else wants to do, living in conditions we find deplorable. Whatever happened to "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free."? What happened to the melting pot or salad bowl? Frankly, I think that go-back-to-your-own-country thing is unamerican.

And if welfare bothers you, fight welfare. immigrants aren't the only ones using welfare. Plenty of people right here in this country, born and bred, use and abuse the system. To assume all immigrants are here abusing the welfare system is frankly prejudiced. What facts/data back up your claims?


----------



## SgtMurphy

When did I assume that "all immigrants are here abusing the welfare system..."? 
That's called a "straw man" argument, especially since my first response was to clearly delineate illegal and legal immigrants.
Regarding illegal immigrants:
I.) Any use of welfare by illegals is abuse.
II.) I can be pissed off by illegals both working [They made these jobs into ones "nobody else wants to do" by driving down wages] and taking welfare [Because they don't pay into the system]. 
III.) I am sure you don't doubt that illegals are on welfare, but in case you really want facts, my favorite illegal alien layabout: Entitled, unapologetic, entirely useless. Kindof like her nephew. MASSACHUSETTS PRESENTS:





Have a great one, I'm gonna clean the galley, walk the doggie and pay more taxes to a government that buys votes with handouts, nullifying and demonizing the other side through the unfair exploitation of stupid people.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Have fun!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

SgtMurphy said:


> Have a great one, I'm gonna clean the galley, walk the doggie and pay more taxes to a government that buys votes with handouts, nullifying and demonizing the other side through the unfair exploitation of stupid people.


Excellent!!!


----------



## Ez-Russ

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


It is a little known phrase with todays entitled generation. Its called HAVING CLASS. People who have class tip without finding and justifying why they don't have to. Its how drivers survive, along with waiters, bartenders, etc... You don't need a reason, it is the right thing to do. Most of the passengers I drive have money coming out of their assholes. They all justify why they don't have to tip. $5.00 to these riders is equivelent to a penny to everyone else. It really amazes me the people who are out there! Remember, if you want to, you can justify anything in your mind. Hitler must of thought he was right in what he did!! REACH INTO YOUR POCKETS FOR CHRIST SAKES. AMAZING!!


----------



## Ubermanpt

I am primarily a driver but also a rider. One of the reasons I like uber is its a cashless transaction. You'd be surprised how many people don't carry cash on them so uber makes it easy. Would I love to be tipped? Yes, of course, however I understand the whole concept and realize most people don't tip and won't because it's packaged that way. Really, the correct way would be as suggested in the beginning post of this thread, higher rates. Until then , as I predicted is happening , lower quality drivers with the lower pay rates and more dissatisfied riders. I've gotten so many pax lately telling me about bad drivers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Ubermanpt said:


> Until then , as I predicted is happening , lower quality drivers with the lower pay rates and more dissatisfied riders. I've gotten so many pax lately telling me about bad drivers.


As have I. The race to the bottom is proceeding nicely.


----------



## MKEUber

Ubermanpt said:


> I am primarily a driver but also a rider. One of the reasons I like uber is its a cashless transaction. You'd be surprised how many people don't carry cash on them so uber makes it easy. Would I love to be tipped? Yes, of course, however I understand the whole concept and realize most people don't tip and won't because it's packaged that way. Really, the correct way would be as suggested in the beginning post of this thread, higher rates. Until then , as I predicted is happening , lower quality drivers with the lower pay rates and more dissatisfied riders. I've gotten so many pax lately telling me about bad drivers.


I don't buy this "I don't tip because I don't carry cash" bullshit. Most of the riders I pick up I am taking to and from a bar where they regularly tip the Bartender $1 - $5 cash every-time they get a drink. At a restaurant, people pay with a CC all the time and tip with cash on the table. Everybody has some cash on them, and if all they have are $20s, guess what, I can change that you cheap ****.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.
> 
> As an Uber driver I don't need a tip. What I hate is sitting around not getting paid between fares waiting for the phone to ping. Reduce the amount of time I'm sitting around doing nothing and I'll be happy. Keep me busy, no tipping is required. I'll do my job get you where you're going safely, and expeditiously.


I'm also a pizza delivery driver and have worked as a waitress many years ago. If you EVER plan on going back to the same restaurant then tip. Even if you get a different waiter the one you had meantime may well tell yours that you don't tip. As far as pizza delivery--we know who tips and who doesn't. When certain addresses come up we go "oh sh-- it's that ass---- at .............. again. And if we were thinking about a bathroom break or running through taco bell on our next trip well we wont worry about your pizza. Drivers have even mentioned eating toppings off pixza, putting the box open with the air-conditioning on it---and that's not the worst. If I have 3 deliveries and 2 are far away and the non tipper is 1 block away the non tippers food is going on a long trip. Good tippers are also noted and we will hustle for them. If a new driver gets one we will tell them "$10 tip at this stop...go there first."
Waiters are the same. Do not think for ONE MINUTE we need photographic memories. We don't need to remember the average tipper just the bad or none and the good ones. And we do. 
FYI if you do go back to places you have probably eaten more than you ordered. Just sayin'...


----------



## Roogy

I don't know why the uberX driver who wants tips doesn't apply for jobs as a waiter/waitress instead. Base salary is more than what uber pays the drivers in the 48 cities, AND you get tips from most customers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Roogy said:


> I don't know why the uberX driver who wants tips doesn't apply for jobs as a waiter/waitress instead. Base salary is more than what uber pays the drivers in the 48 cities, AND you get tips from most customers.


Maybe because they were pulled into thus job when the money was better and would like to keep doing it. Maybe they like the work not the pay. Maybe they are looking for another job bit meanwhile would like to eat. Maybe there are no wait jobs that they can get because they're not the right "type" ie young and attractive. Hell maybe they have a prosthetic leg or another issue and can drive but not walk or stand for long periods. Maybe they don't have time to look for another job because now they're working twice the hours to make ends meet. Saying get another job is akin to telling women years ago if they didn't like getting paid less than men for working that they should just get a husband. OR telling someone at McDonald's to work somewhere else if they want better pay. Not everyone can just "get another job" just like that! 
The point is the job doesn't pay enough for what you do and its one where traditionally tips would offset that and not only has uber made it seem as though we are getting tips but refuses to make it easy for the customers to tip and in fact discourages them from doing so while continuing to lower rates. 
There isn't ANY profession where having pay cut by this percentage would not result in complaining. Tips are just one part of the equation but they are a part. Hence the discussion. 
And in case you missed it I DO have another job delivering pizza. I could not make it full time with uber and I'm only putting in a couple hours after I get off from my other job. But again NOT THE POINT.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Former Yellow Driver said:


> As have I. The race to the bottom is proceeding nicely.


Me too. Around here (Houston) I was told the other day how nice it was I spoke English and knew where I was going. I figure the "and your car doesn't stink and is clean" remarks will be coming soon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

newsboy559 said:


> Sonic?!?! There is absolutely no reason to leave a tip to anyone who works at Sonic, unless you just want to be nice or your carhop is smokin' hot. Fast food restaurant workers are not tipped employees. They may make low wages, but they're not tipped employees and fast food is not a service industry.


I always tip at sonic. And since when is walking out to my car with the food not service akin to a waitress?


----------



## newsboy559

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I always tip at sonic. And since when is walking out to my car with the food not service akin to a waitress?


It is a gimmick to set Sonic apart from other fast food chains. Sonic employees all make a "living" wage at or above federal/state minimum wage laws. A "tipped" wage is generally around $2.15/hr for wait staff and servers. They are not servers or wait staff. They simply walk a bit farther than "normal" fast food employees.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

newsboy559 said:


> It is a gimmick to set Sonic apart from other fast food chains. Sonic employees all make a "living" wage at or above federal/state minimum wage laws. A "tipped" wage is generally around $2.15/hr for wait staff and servers. They are not servers or wait staff. They simply walk a bit farther than "normal" fast food employees.


But looking at it that way means you're just assuming that tips are to bring pay up to minimum wage--which isn't enough to live on anyway. I figure if I'm in my car and don't have to get out in the 100 degree heat or the cold or rain and if I want them to go back for extra ketchup that's worth extra. By your argument why tip cab drivers but not bus drivers? Because it's personalized service and they are expected to do more than a bus driver. Incidentally I also give my paper delivery person and the garbage guys a Xmas bonus because they do a good job. Tipping is actually powerful for the consumer because the folks tipped will try to do a better job overall since being rewarded for it is a possibility. That's just the psychology of intermittent reinforcement. Of course if you are known to not tip then you're not part of that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

newsboy559 said:


> It is a gimmick to set Sonic apart from other fast food chains. Sonic employees all make a "living" wage at or above federal/state minimum wage laws. A "tipped" wage is generally around $2.15/hr for wait staff and servers. They are not servers or wait staff. They simply walk a bit farther than "normal" fast food employees.


What do bartenders get paid? Do you tip them?


----------



## newsboy559

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But looking at it that way means you're just assuming that tips are to bring pay up to minimum wage--which isn't enough to live on anyway. I figure if I'm in my car and don't have to get out in the 100 degree heat or the cold or rain and if I want them to go back for extra ketchup that's worth extra. By your argument why tip cab drivers but not bus drivers? Because it's personalized service and they are expected to do more than a bus driver. Incidentally I also give my paper delivery person and the garbage guys a Xmas bonus because they do a good job. Tipping is actually powerful for the consumer because the folks tipped will try to do a better job overall since being rewarded for it is a possibility. That's just the psychology of intermittent reinforcement. Of course if you are known to not tip then you're not part of that.


I certainly agree with everything you've said here, but Sonic employees are not tipped employees. Now sure, you are most certainly free to throw them a little bone now and then if you so wish. That's your prerogative. But the problem I see is that if lots of people did it, then Sonic employees would come to expect to be tipped. That's wrong. (Nobody should ever EXPECT to be tipped, right?)

I also tip some of those same workers that you mentioned. By and large, service employees do not make a living wage. I would consider Uber drivers to be in that category because the pay is absolute garbage. But the problem is, the consumer is specifically told by the company, who doesn't actually have anything to do with PROVIDING the service, that they are not to tip or that the tip is included in the fare.

I'm certainly known for tipping. I am a very good tipper. I tip my hair cutter (She's actually paying rent to her employer for that chair). I tip my garbage man (I want him to take the extra crap I throw out every year during spring cleaning without bothering me for breaking the rules). I tip my pizza delivery guy (because I know he's using his own vehicle, which is a huge expense). I tip my bartender (because I want him to make my drink strong and serve me quickly). But the idea of tipping everyone under the sun these days has gone way overboard. Nothing aggravates me more than, say, seeing a tip jar sitting on the counter of the bowling alley snack bar. Um, excuse me? You shouldn't be begging for tips! And you aren't a tipped service employee in the first place!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

newsboy559 said:


> I certainly agree with everything you've said here, but Sonic employees are not tipped employees. Now sure, you are most certainly free to throw them a little bone now and then if you so wish. That's your prerogative. But the problem I see is that if lots of people did it, then Sonic employees would come to expect to be tipped. That's wrong. (Nobody should ever EXPECT to be tipped, right?)
> 
> I also tip some of those same workers that you mentioned. By and large, service employees do not make a living wage. I would consider Uber drivers to be in that category because the pay is absolute garbage. But the problem is, the consumer is specifically told by the company, who doesn't actually have anything to do with PROVIDING the service, that they are not to tip or that the tip is included in the fare.
> 
> I'm certainly known for tipping. I am a very good tipper. I tip my hair cutter (She's actually paying rent to her employer for that chair). I tip my garbage man (I want him to take the extra crap I throw out every year during spring cleaning without bothering me for breaking the rules). I tip my pizza delivery guy (because I know he's using his own vehicle, which is a huge expense). I tip my bartender (because I want him to make my drink strong and serve me quickly). But the idea of tipping everyone under the sun these days has gone way overboard. Nothing aggravates me more than, say, seeing a tip jar sitting on the counter of the bowling alley snack bar. Um, excuse me? You shouldn't be begging for tips! And you aren't a tipped service employee in the first place!


FYI at least 2 of your examples are often not being paid minimum wage--many bartenders are paid like waitresses and many pizza delivery people also (I'm only paid $5/hr on the road.) So if you want any thing beyond sub par service you should tip. And saying no one should expect a tip--well to me anyone making less than abut $10/hr should expect a tip even if they don't. Most fast food workers would love to have a tip jar if they were allowed. Where I am minimum wage is the standard $7.25 unlike many states and you cannot live on that.
For your info I rarely eat fast food but if I'm out delivering and am hungry I will occasionally run through jack in the box or taco bell and I tip there. Funnily enough jack in the box occasionally orders pizza and I am the ONLY delivery person they tip. They also make fresh coffee for me if I go there and it's a couple hours old. You do get what you pay for.
I agree everyone should get paid better and tipping should not have to subsidize shitty pay but unless minimum wage is enough and tipped employes are paid more we're stuck with it.
But then I'm also for universal FREE healthcare. How many civilized countries besides the US don't have that? (In case you don't know, none). All of this is a reflection of the divide between rich and poor to just getting by which in uber's case is between uber and the pax on one side and we the drivers on the other.


----------



## Ez-Russ

MKEUber said:


> I don't buy this "I don't tip because I don't carry cash" bullshit. Most of the riders I pick up I am taking to and from a bar where they regularly tip the Bartender $1 - $5 cash every-time they get a drink. At a restaurant, people pay with a CC all the time and tip with cash on the table. Everybody has some cash on them, and if all they have are $20s, guess what, I can change that you cheap ****.


I agree. Who the hell goes out with zero cash? Another ****ing yuppie excuse.


----------



## Ez-Russ

UberHammer said:


> Feelings are a result of one's conscience. One can not make someone else feel any emotion without appealing to their conscience. The only people who shouldn't tip are those who lack a conscience... because they have no soul.


You are talking about yuppies! Lots of money with zero conscience. Scumbags!!


----------



## pengduck

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm also a pizza delivery driver and have worked as a waitress many years ago. If you EVER plan on going back to the same restaurant then tip. Even if you get a different waiter the one you had meantime may well tell yours that you don't tip. As far as pizza delivery--we know who tips and who doesn't. When certain addresses come up we go "oh sh-- it's that ass---- at .............. again. And if we were thinking about a bathroom break or running through taco bell on our next trip well we wont worry about your pizza. Drivers have even mentioned eating toppings off pixza, putting the box open with the air-conditioning on it---and that's not the worst. If I have 3 deliveries and 2 are far away and the non tipper is 1 block away the non tippers food is going on a long trip. Good tippers are also noted and we will hustle for them. If a new driver gets one we will tell them "$10 tip at this stop...go there first."
> Waiters are the same. Do not think for ONE MINUTE we need photographic memories. We don't need to remember the average tipper just the bad or none and the good ones. And we do.
> FYI if you do go back to places you have probably eaten more than you ordered. Just sayin'...


When I delivered pizzas we would put NTZ in the computer. No Tip Zone.


----------



## CowboyMC

Tx rides said:


> Actually, this is not an unusual opinion. Particularly with world travelers. Many people do not carry cash anymore, and having to have a few bucks on hand for every Tom Dick and Harry when you are traveling can be a real hassle. I would say at least 70% of our business travelers don't tip, and we do not expect them to. Sometimes they will throw a nice bonus to drivers for a personal run, or a Hail Mary save, but they get the same service as our regular tipping clients.
> 
> I have to say, I do agree with the poster who came here to this forum and was rather appalled by the anti-passenger posts they read. I would not intentionally use a service if it's representatives freely trashed its customers. Sure, some customers are not deserving of respect, but I always tend to keep that on a private note. You never know who may read what you write.
> 
> I would also like to challenge those Uber advocates who have championed the "Adapt or Die" movement: perhaps no-tipping is the wave of the future(?)
> 
> Perhaps you need to let go of those old school traditions just like you think our company should let go of our old ways or die. [food for thought]
> 
> Remember-part of the Uber appeal is indeed a car right now, no cash required.


Well now you've done it. I though everything was bigger in Texas. I guess that doesn't go for tips.


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> Well now you've done it. I though everything was bigger in Texas. I guess that doesn't go for tips.


Not so! Our drivers make tips ...probably 50-70% of the time, not going to rehash this with anyone intentionally ignoring the fact that this "innovation" was introduced as cash free, no need to tip, and every driver knew that. Don't like it? Drive for a company which doesn't discourage it, or drive for a company which doesn't PUSH it, but pays FAR above tipped wages and makes it a good thing when it happens.


----------



## CowboyMC

Tx rides said:


> Not so! Our drivers make tips ...probably 50-70% of the time, not going to rehash this with anyone intentionally ignoring the fact that this "innovation" was introduced as cash free, no need to tip, and every driver knew that. Don't like it? Drive for a company which doesn't discourage it, or drive for a company which doesn't PUSH it, but pays FAR above tipped wages and makes it a good thing when it happens.


Yes, and that is true for every taxi. "No need to tip." Why can't I work for Uber and take tips to. What and I? dirt. Just because Uber wants to deceive clients into thinking tips are included. Do I? Uber is a car service. And it is customary to tip car services as far back as I can remember. Why can't we all work together to increase our income? We can't expect any help from Uber. You are in your own business. It is what you make of it. I say educate your clients. Don't rate non tippers a 5. Start a revolution! Who's with me?


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> Yes, and that is true for every taxi. "No need to tip." Why can't I work for Uber and take tips to. What and I? dirt. Just because Uber wants to deceive clients into thinking tips are included. Do I? Uber is a car service. And it is customary to tip car services as far back as I can remember. Why can't we all work together to increase our income? We can't expect any help from Uber. You are in your own business. It is what you make of it. I say educate your clients. Don't rate non tippers a 5. Start a revolution! Who's with me?


Good luck with that


----------



## Tx rides

CowboyMC said:


> Yes, and that is true for every taxi. "No need to tip." Why can't I work for Uber and take tips to. What and I? dirt. Just because Uber wants to deceive clients into thinking tips are included. Do I? Uber is a car service. And it is customary to tip car services as far back as I can remember. Why can't we all work together to increase our income? We can't expect any help from Uber. You are in your own business. It is what you make of it. I say educate your clients. Don't rate non tippers a 5. Start a revolution! Who's with me?


Sorry you don't get to use "customary" with Uber. They eschewed ALL regulations EVERYWHERE because they were NEW and INNOVATIVE. The "customs" were not applicable. Remember????


----------



## tyler durden

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


God forbid you have to think and do something extra! really?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

pengduck said:


> When I delivered pizzas we would put NTZ in the computer. No Tip Zone.


We used to be able to do that but management caught on and was worried customers would find out. But we really don't need it. So many old timers at my store we know who doesn't tip.


----------



## SgtMurphy

When people get on board and I'm sure they wont tip, I just place them in "Tier 2":
-I'll put on my own headphones and ignore you
-I'll take my sweet time plugging in your address in Waze and GPS
-I'll straight up not even reply to your schmucky conversation without headphones
I'm a hell of a profiler, so I only do this to the types that I'm sure will not tip
Asians, Harvard and MIT, I'm talking to you. Sorry I'm not sorry.
4.9 Walking tall


----------



## flashgordonnc

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Thanks for your input as it is much appreciated.
You are correct the beauty of Uber is the automation and not having to touch your wallet. I believe the tipping issue has exploded because Uber drivers work rdiculously odd hours, about 60-70% of the miles are dead head (no paying fare), and before car expenses avg around $6 an hour. I have never heard a rider who did not think the fare was dirt cheap.
My observation has been that the average Uber driver last about two months. The rest of us hang on because their are no other jobs and hunger is painful.
I would love a "No tipping allowed" policy, but with a decent wage. But as long as there are tens of thousands willing to be a driver, the serious drivers will suffer....horribly.
Again, thank-you for your input.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


I'll tell you what I've told people who I delivered pizza to and they gave me all sorts of excuses about why they don't/can't tip.

Your pizza delivery driver doesn't care WHY you don't tip. You are a tipper or a non tipper. That is all that we pay attention to.

I can understand the reasoning that "tips are included" because Uber has said and still implies this. That is the ONLY somewhat valid excuse. Although on a $5 fare you have to be an idiot to believe it. But once you have been educated that it is NOT included you are still just a tipper or non tipper. And I really don't give a f% [email protected] why.


----------



## Kim Chi

CowboyMC said:


> What is the alternative? Take a taxi. I assume you don't tip in restaurants, bellhops, nor maids. Be careful they don't spit in your food.


I believe it!


----------



## uber_sea

UberRiderMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am (or was) a frequent Uber user in SF and then in Michigan. I stumbled upon this site and was shocked to see how much Uber drivers seem to hate passengers and feel that any passengers who don't tip are selfish, cheap, and entitled. I thought I'd offer the perspective of a rider.
> 
> I want you to have more money. I think you should be paid more. And I LOVE NOT TIPPING.
> 
> I have emailed Uber asking them to raise rates, because I think it's a better experience for both driver and rider.
> 
> Tipping is a horrible practice from the perspective of a customer. The thing you are buying has an added fee, and the onus is on you to have the proper amount of small bills at any given time. Most of us don't deal in cash very often anymore. Even if a tip was an option in the app, I don't want to do that, because that means I have to think about it and do something extra. The beauty of Uber is how easy and seamless it is for the customer.
> 
> All of my Uber rides lately have sucked. The drivers complain nonstop about pay. Or they act like a tour guide when I just want some silence. I didn't realize until coming here that they are all trying to pump me for tips. That, combined with the vitriol I hear from drivers online and random people tweeting me to start tipping has really degraded the Uber experience and I know I am less likely to use it. So are my friends.
> 
> I don't get why so many of you insist on tips. If you make $20 as a fare, or $15 plus a $5 tip, isn't that the same thing? Shouldn't the focus be on getting Uber to increase rates so you are always guaranteed more money?
> 
> As a person who lives in the US and travels a lot, tips seem constant and nonstop. It's an unpleasant part of life. I support any companies who pay people enough money and have a no tipping policy. I love going to countries that don't have a tipping culture and pay people a decent wage.
> 
> So, I'm not going to tip when I take an Uber. But it's not about the money at all. I was happy to pay the higher fares Uber charged when they started. If the focus here was not on making passengers tip and to punish those who don't, I'd happily join in with you as a rider to lobby Uber to raise fares.
> 
> I hope you will consider pushing this issue to Uber and not to the customers. Thanks for reading.


Please order uberBlack if you truly believe uber drivers should be compensated fairly.


----------



## uberrider1024

I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.

I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


----------



## UberXTampa

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


This is the proof that purge is needed. We are headed to a mad max future.


----------



## newsboy559

Let me gfet


uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


 Let me make sure I have this right. You never want to take an Uber again after reading this forum, right?

<chuckle>


----------



## SgtMurphy

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


I realize people say not to feed the trolls, but I am sort of an idiot, as you've astutely pointed out.

1.) I just counted $49 in tips from the last few days, and I didn't beg anybody for it, they just notice that I run a better business. I'm a 4.8 going over a year, but I'm sure you still wouldn't want to ride with me. Hell, you'd probably end up vanquishing me in a "fist fight."
2.) Although you say that you wouldn't want to ride with any of us, you most certainly have rode with dissatisfied uber drivers. They became that way when a decent compensation system became somewhat unfair in certain markets, and straight up insane in others. If one considers unemployment to include those not receiving unemployment comp (as a clearly intelligent observer as yourself would do), this nation is still in a long crisis due to many structural factors that we could discuss on a different thread. 
3.) I deduce from your wording that you are a fan of Clockwork Orange. I ****ing love that film. For this reason, as well as your unnecessary use of abundant quotation marks, which I find downright adorable along with your screeching, you're alright with me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


Tl; dr.


----------



## cybertec69

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


You will not be missed. You are the type of pax we dread picking up.


----------



## MoneyUber4

You are exactly the reason that I have stopped driving for cheap NONE appreciative Uber pax.

My standard is much higher than a cheap customer.

I call on all drivers to stop working for cheap bastards like this and try to get your own customer and not through cheap Uber rip off.


----------



## DriverJ

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


Please don't take another Uber ride again...ever. Uber is horrible! Besides having to work for practically free, the attitude and actions of a huge portion of the riders made it unbareable. Many riders feel somehow entitled, like they deserve the bottled water, and were entitled to being treated like royalty because I drove them cross-town for $5.

**** Uber ** **** Travis Kalanick ** and **** the Cheapskate, Non-Tipping Assholes that Infest Uber!


----------



## naplestom75

I have blamed the riders more in the past, but it's on Uber to set drivers up with a system of compensation that gives them a chance to make a decent profit. If they are going to set their prices to compete with the base fares of other car services, fine. But if it is customary to tip in those areas, then acknowledge that. Just say "it is up to the rider to decide if a gatuity is necessary in addition to the fare"


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


So, you became a member today, and came to the above conclusion. Drivers trying to be more productive within the Uber system is close to impossible in markets that constantly onboard drivers whilst cutting rates.

And you don't tip other service industry workers? Is that right? You're as mean as Cat shit to everyone? Or simply too lazy to carry some spare cash for the Uber driver in a cashless system?

Why don't you go **** yourself with a statue of Travis. You'll both find the meaning of life at the point of orgasm.


----------



## DriverJ

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


Lemme see here....a high school dropout? You were absolutely delighted to find out about Uber, so you wouldn't have to keep getting abused on the city buses? To top it off, the Uber app even (somewhat) runs on your $49 Chinese smartphone! A match made in Heaven.

Keep your money big-spender, you need it worse than the drivers, trust me. I could tell from your rambling, babbling rant you're not a customer any business would actively seek. Except maybe the Crack-man down the block. Just have a hit did we?

Back on the bus *****-boy!


----------



## DriverJ

newsboy559 said:


> Let me gfet
> 
> Let me make sure I have this right. You never want to take an Uber again after reading this forum, right?
> 
> <chuckle>


YAY! It's working!


----------



## Idontcare

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


Hey man! Stop your *****ing! I have never seen anyone ***** as much as you do.


----------



## DriverJ

naplestom75 said:


> I have blamed the riders more in the past, but it's on Uber to set drivers up with a system of compensation that gives them a chance to make a decent profit. If they are going to set their prices to compete with the base fares of other car services, fine. But if it is customary to tip in those areas, then acknowledge that. Just say "it is up to the rider to decide if a gatuity is necessary in addition to the fare"


I understand your viewpoint, but I blame Uber for the complete failure of what they tried to do. Uber started 'The Tip's Included.' Uber decided, for some insane reason I'll never understand, that drivers should supply (AT THEIR OWN ****ING COST!) bottled water to these backseat divas. Where the **** that came from, I'll never know. Uber decided that they needed to try to con every person on the planet with an automobile to work for their sleazy, criminal organization. There's no limit to the number of drivers out there. Kinda tells you what Uber thinks of you, huh? Lastly, well, just the last item I'll cover here - Uber decided that they would give dirt-cheap rides, make their billions, keep the cheap-****s coming back for more practically free rides, and the dumb-asses with the cars would be doing all the work, taking all the risks, and not making any money.

Uber is a pimp, the drivers are *****s, and all the 'riders' are just out for a cheap piece of ass.

Uber is actually more disgusting than that though. There's rapes, robberies, assaults, puke, piss, blood and shit, we all know what Uber is about.

I WANT MY $0.65/mile! Not.


----------



## UberDude2

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an argument from weakness. And that's all I'm hearing on these forums here - weak, sickly, small voices, *****ing endlessly about how powerless they feel and how much they hate the world because they feel so powerless and because there's nothing they can do about it. Besides keep on *****ing. Going on and on about "mortgages" or "bills" or how they need "money" to "pay" for whatever, and shaking their impotent little fists in the air at a world that isn't treating them "fairly". Well, you're right, you little angry dwarfs - the riders hold the cash here, the riders are the ones who get to make the decision whether to feel sorry for you and tip or tip to just be rid of your sad ugly faces a few seconds sooner, or tip just because they're confused and you're pushy and a few dollars don't mean that much to us anyways. But whatever reason for the tipping, I want you Uber drivers to know one thing: you most certainly aren't EARNING those tips, you're begging for them. You're only getting them because you've traded your self-respect in return, and we're only giving them because we don't want the spectacle of you selling your birthright for a bowl of soup to remain open in the daylight for one second longer than we can possibly help it. So we'll tip you just to cover it over and hide it away as quickly as possible and scurry on our separate ways and maybe, just maybe, we can both forget what almost came to light there. Here you are, shouting from the rooftops about how little you make and how destitute you are and how you need our money, NEED IT, and you'll do anything, even admit that you're a failure working a job you hate for a company you despise doing something that isn't worth being paid minimum wage for for people who you hate even more because we hold the power to pay or not pay you and, more often than not, we aren't finding your services worth the extra few dollars of a tip. I wouldn't be shouting about that if I were you - I'd want to keep it quiet and hidden and, all in all, I'd be quite terribly completely ASHAMED of myself and what I was and the position I was in and I'd want to keep it as quiet as possible and slink off and figure something better to do with my life if I hated it all so much. But no, I guess you think you should all come to a public forum and ***** to one another about how you don't get paid enough. Because that reflect so very wonderfully great back on you, doesn't it? Stupid ****ing idiots.
> 
> I never want to take an Uber again after reading all this. And to you who say, "Well then don't, we don't want you anyway," all I have to say is that this is a business, and a business's success is measured by how it gets and retains customers and how much it makes off of those customers, and you're already on here *****ing that you don't make enough, so it seems a foregone conclusion that you've already lost this little "career" game you're playing simply by the act of being on here complaining and *****ing about what a failure you are at making enough money to survive, or pay mortgage bills, or whatever the hell you do with your money. Because you aren't getting any more of mine. So go complain to the customers you have left and see if they care. Oh wait, you're complaining about how they won't tip you. Seems they've already spoken on whether they care and whether they see you as worth tipping. Idiots.


Any fool who walks into the lions den and pokes a stick is truly an idiot. Take your meds and find another forum that will be beneficial to your mental health.
Meanwhile, I challenge you to to repeat those words to EVERY driver who picks you up instead of coming here and spewing that trash anonymously.


----------



## MKEUber

It's always funny to see the rider's reaction when they find out what drivers really think about them.


----------



## SCdave

SgtMurphy said:


> I realize people say not to feed the trolls, but I am sort of an idiot, as you've astutely pointed out.
> 
> 1.) I just counted $49 in tips from the last few days, and I didn't beg anybody for it, they just notice that I run a better business. I'm a 4.8 going over a year, but I'm sure you still wouldn't want to ride with me. Hell, you'd probably end up vanquishing me in a "fist fight."
> 2.) Although you say that you wouldn't want to ride with any of us, you most certainly have rode with dissatisfied uber drivers. They became that way when a decent compensation system became somewhat unfair in certain markets, and straight up insane in others. If one considers unemployment to include those not receiving unemployment comp (as a clearly intelligent observer as yourself would do), this nation is still in a long crisis due to many structural factors that we could discuss on a different thread.
> 3.) I deduce from your wording that you are a fan of Clockwork Orange. I ****ing love that film. For this reason, as well as your unnecessary use of abundant quotation marks, which I find downright adorable along with your screeching, you're alright with me.


Clockwork Orange is brilliant, SgtMurphy is a fan...Cockwork Orange is a classic...just realized I can't remember if I ever read the book so I'm gonna get it this week and read it...what was the original post about?


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff

uberrider1024 said:


> I just found these forums and started reading a few threads like this, and I can't believe the attitude coming from all of these idiot Uber drivers. Constant complaining, complaining, complaining. I really hope I never get in a car with any of you, because we'd probably end up in a fistfight. I can't stand people like you veritably DEMANDING that I tip them - it's such an a
> 
> You had me at "little, angry dwarfs". Nice rant btw. I look forward to seeing you in some kind of stand off w/the SWAT team when you finally lose it and go nuts. Your ridiculous, excessive rant shows how disturbed, angry and volatile you are.
> 
> You might try Lyft. I hear they have tipping built in to their app. Hugs & best of luck you silly, little freak


----------



## KeJorn

Interesting how the tipping tradition is going out the window... yet notice how the restaurants INCREASE pay while dropping tipping, while Uber LOWERS our rates and discourages tipping...
https://www.yahoo.com/food/restaurant-sees-profits-triple-after-it-ditches-121108634284.html


----------



## SCdave

KeJorn said:


> Interesting how the tipping tradition is going out the window... yet notice how the restaurants INCREASE pay while dropping tipping, while Uber LOWERS our rates and discourages tipping...
> https://www.yahoo.com/food/restaurant-sees-profits-triple-after-it-ditches-121108634284.html


Thanks for the reference. Looks like a win-win-win for Owner-Employees-Customers.

Edit: "No Tipping" at his restaurant just started this owner thinking. It wasn't what actually increased his revenues by 2-3x but investing in his employees.


----------



## SCdave

Hmmm...quote from article:

_?Bar Marco's new system cuts them into the profits as well. All workers now get a base salary of at least $35,000-plus health care, paid vacation and 500 shares in the company-but they also get bonuses"._

Employees now have vested interest in profitability of company and bonuses probably tied in with profit of the restaurant.

So which current or new TNC wants to compensate me more now and throw in some shares of their App "we're not a transportation" Company for the use of my vehicle and superior service? Could be a very good model now since Uber has done some of the heavy lifting so far and has a nice bulls-eye on it's back for being the "bully on the block".


----------



## KeJorn

SCdave said:


> _?Bar Marco's new system cuts them into the profits as well. All workers now get a base salary of at least $35,000-plus health care, paid vacation and 500 shares in the company-but they also get bonuses"._


Hell that's better pay than we end up with driving UberX, that's for sure...


----------



## DriverJ

KeJorn said:


> Interesting how the tipping tradition is going out the window... yet notice how the restaurants INCREASE pay while dropping tipping, while Uber LOWERS our rates and discourages tipping...
> https://www.yahoo.com/food/restaurant-sees-profits-triple-after-it-ditches-121108634284.html


Uber Sucks - Uber Sucks - Uber Sucks


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

SgtMurphy said:


> I realize people say not to feed the trolls, but I am sort of an idiot, as you've astutely pointed out.
> 
> 1.) I just counted $49 in tips from the last few days, and I didn't beg anybody for it, they just notice that I run a better business. I'm a 4.8 going over a year, but I'm sure you still wouldn't want to ride with me. Hell, you'd probably end up vanquishing me in a "fist fight."
> 2.) Although you say that you wouldn't want to ride with any of us, you most certainly have rode with dissatisfied uber drivers. They became that way when a decent compensation system became somewhat unfair in certain markets, and straight up insane in others. If one considers unemployment to include those not receiving unemployment comp (as a clearly intelligent observer as yourself would do), this nation is still in a long crisis due to many structural factors that we could discuss on a different thread.
> 3.) I deduce from your wording that you are a fan of Clockwork Orange. I ****ing love that film. For this reason, as well as your unnecessary use of abundant quotation marks, which I find downright adorable along with your screeching, you're alright with me.


POST # 472/SgtMurphy: I gives me Con-
siderable Pleasure
to Announce that You are #1 Bay Stater
in the 1st Annual UPNF Approval Ratings
with a Ranking in the Top Tenth of 1%
of 19,000 Members Worldwide!

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Way to Look Sarge!
Thank You for Your Service to Country.

Just like Pepperidge Fahm,
Bison Remembers!


----------



## Jtuno

Sly said:


> I don't tip, very often, even in restaurants. I figure they don't have photographic memory so it won't matter the next time I come to eat there and why throw good money away for no return.
> 
> As an Uber driver I don't need a tip. What I hate is sitting around not getting paid between fares waiting for the phone to ping. Reduce the amount of time I'm sitting around doing nothing and I'll be happy. Keep me busy, no tipping is required. I'll do my job get you where you're going safely, and expeditiously.


You NEVER tip a waiter in a restaurant? Do you realize they only make $2.35 an hour which basically covers their taxes so their weekly paycheck is seriously only a few dollars literally. Plus they have to pay a percentage of YOUR BILL to the bartender and bussers so when someone doesn't tip them they have to pay out of their pocket for serving you. 
Don't tip, its optional. But at least when you sit down in a restaurant tell your server that you won't be tipping them so they know in advance that it is going to cost them to serve you and they know to try and keep your bill as low as possible. If your check is for $80 and they have to "tip out" to bartender and bussers 5% it will cost them $4. out of their pocket to be there serving your every need. Now remember they only make $2.35 an hour which is to pay taxes so hopefully the next table tips well so he can use that money to tip out because if not he will have to borrow the money from family so he can work his ass off serving you.
Better yet, don't go out to eat where someone has to serve you if you don't want to pay for service. Stick with McDonald's and Taco Bell.


----------



## DriverJ

Jtuno said:


> You NEVER tip a waiter in a restaurant? Do you realize they only make $2.35 an hour which basically covers their taxes so their weekly paycheck is seriously only a few dollars literally. Plus they have to pay a percentage of YOUR BILL to the bartender and bussers so when someone doesn't tip them they have to pay out of their pocket for serving you.
> Don't tip, its optional. But at least when you sit down in a restaurant tell your server that you won't be tipping them so they know in advance that it is going to cost them to serve you and they know to try and keep your bill as low as possible. If your check is for $80 and they have to "tip out" to bartender and bussers 5% it will cost them $4. out of their pocket to be there serving your every need. Now remember they only make $2.35 an hour which is to pay taxes so hopefully the next table tips well so he can use that money to tip out because if not he will have to borrow the money from family so he can work his ass off serving you.
> Better yet, don't go out to eat where someone has to serve you if you don't want to pay for service. Stick with McDonald's and Taco Bell.


The guy doesn't tip, but I bet'cha he gets his share of snot wads, boogers, and pubic hairs in his food. They don't remember - yeah right! Might mistake him for Newman on Seinfeld, but they'll remember. People tend to remember total ****wads! What a dick.


----------

